# Official THE HALL OF PAIN IS NOW OPEN Thread



## Tazmo (Jan 28, 2013)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Tazmo (Jan 28, 2013)

*Official Do You Point at the Wrestlemania Sign or Just Look at It? Thread*

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Now it's funny at least for JBL lolz


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

so this was the bathroom break for the night?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Well, he might not have been funny, but he saved us from a shitty segment.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

MOTHER OF FUCK, MOTHER OF FUCK, I FINALY ENDED A THREAD.

I don't have more reasons to post anymore, k? bye.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

WWE stars beating up on black people again. smh


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 28, 2013)

Does that gassed out fucker really have "unlimited energy" on his tights?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

And still no Macho Man in the Hall of Fame.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

i think its official.. "WWF" is not censored anymore


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol at JBL's comments while Ryback destroyed Stryker.


Batshit insane Backlund should be a hidden secret boss for an upcoming WWE game.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo Dallas gonna die? :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

yes.. barret's gonna destroy that filler guy..


----------



## Smooth Sounds (Jan 28, 2013)

Watch Wade get his head kicked in.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Bob Dallas is going to win!!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

So glad I was doing dishes, making cookies, and ignoring raw so far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo Dallas will win watch this shit and prepare your rage.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo knows


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo Dallas with that stereotypical redneck name. 

This guy looks like he won't go far.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Waste to give this guy his own theme. Thye should give him the old nxt theme all nxt wrestlers had.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I hope this Bo fuck suffers a career ending injury, fuck this country fuck.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Bo Dallas called up to the roster...Kassius Ohno not called up.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Who is this guy that Barrett is facing anyway?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Bo Dallas with that stereotypical redneck name.
> 
> This guy looks like he won't go far.



Pretty sure you cant get more redneck than naming yourself Dallas.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

MY GOD


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah... see? lol


----------



## Smooth Sounds (Jan 28, 2013)

looooooooooooooooooooool.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

That's his finisher?


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

I fucking called it .


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

fuck that pussy


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

What is this fuckery?. Some fodder comes and beat the ICW champion?

He is gonna be the new chena when he grow up.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I fucking called it .



No.... I did


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Bo Dallas will win watch this shit and prepare your rage.


Obvs barrett knows more about putting people over than Cena...

Speaking of...sorry Rhodes, shouldn't have been so over last night.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Why do they always book the IC champion like anyone can beat him?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

And now Cody gets Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

A crappy theme, a generic Matt Hardy look and a bad finisher. What's the point?


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> yes.. barret's gonna destroy that filler guy..



lol, just lol.

I don't agree with this guy's push and beating the IC champion, but he seemed pretty legit in the ring.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Man i remember i saw a Rock promo against Criple H for the IWC. That's when the ICW was worth something


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Barret should call his old friend Husky Harris Bray Wyatt and tell him to anally rape this bo guy in his sleep


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Shena wont even put over his own wife in his marriage, this guy will bury every body including himself in the end.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh boy, looks like it's Cody turns to get buried by Cena


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Time for Cody's mustache to job.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena's buried Fred Flintstone.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Fred will yabba dabba this bitch as fruity pebble dr. of Huganomics


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena is going to bury Cody wasn't eliminating him from the Royal rumble enough?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Frutty pebbles


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Steak Fruity Pebbles? That doesn't sound good at all. Cena has some fucked up taste.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena's buried Fred Flintstone.



nobody is safe


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Cena's buried Fred Flintstone.



That bastard.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait...3MB was on that wheel. So if Cody landed on them, would he have had to fight all 3?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Barret should call his old friend Husky Harris Bray Wyatt and tell him to anally rape this bo guy in his sleep



Dat i*c*st in the "E"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Barney Rubble still solos though


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

FUCKING CENA DSKLNVFSDKL;F


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Somebody please injure Cena.

I'm serious.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

No, chena can't win by ring out, he must burry.

Yes, celebrate cheana, being a bully and winning over a guy who was leaving, congrats evil monkey.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Rhodes jobbing hard to Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

point of this job please  




The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Dat i*c*st in the "E"



yes.. then wyatt shoots


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG...that wasn't even a competitive match. That was a straight-up squash.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I always thought it was just WWE who booked him as Superman but its clear that he likes burying these young guys too, that's why he makes me sick now.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Flow I think you're right. Cena doesn't give a skip flippy about anyone but himself.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Come on you fucking Fruity pebble just overdose on those roids just once. Or bust another tricep.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Should've known better than to be a little over Cody... What would Goldust think? 

SHITTY PROMO INCOMING.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena is going into HHH territory


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

>sigh


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

So...I predicted 6 minutes.  Beating Cody took 3...oh he has a mic.  Dat mute.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Heh, a sqash and now mic time. :33


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

can't deny that cena is a glorious troll


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

We all know how you won Shena , you sucked Vinces dick better than Cripple H.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Shut the fuck up Shena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

People who put up a better fight than Cody Rhodes just did...

Every 120 lbs dude that fought Ryback
Godfather last night
Mae Young
Sin Cara vs Wellness tests


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

DOSE CM PUNK CHANTS


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

all this hate LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes chena, surprise us, who are you gonna choose? ADR? Kaitlin? Cesaro? Ryder for the internet title??


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Would it kill you to at least make it look a little competitive?

jesus...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

How's this choice difficult?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh shit.. True champion CM Punk? Omg Cena!!


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck this noise

>mute


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck is cena talking about


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Why is he bringing up CM Punk? 

Alberto Del Rio should run him over with his rented car for being insulted like that.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena vs Alberto del Rio?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena is going to take down Hardy.  Dammit the kids love ME more match.  Cenation versus The Creatures!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Mother fucker we all know you want Dwayne Strudel.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

If I didn't know any better, this sorta sounds like a heel turn.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

OH MY FUCKING GOD

Did he just steal Lesnar's "He can't even hold my jock strap"? GOOD LORD FUCK CENA


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena wtf are you talking about


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Chena: BUA BUAH BUAH MY russtlemania moment was stolen from me.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

THE FUCK HE SAID.

"In the Rock's league"


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> If I didn't know any better, this sorta sounds like a heel turn.



that's how all his promos were the last 2 years


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Omg!!! Alberto Del Rio!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG I TOLD YOU LAST NIGHT HE WOULD SAY THE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT TITLE WOULD BE A SURE THING


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Did he just say Del Rio was an easy win...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ese, you not even the Rock sideburns league.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

TWICE IN A LIFETIME CONFIRMED!

COMPANY BURIED!


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

WHAT A SHOCK!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

had to bury del rio too


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

This is so not predictable


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I can see why Vince booked this, the fucking crowds cheer this dumb shit


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena running scared from Ricardo confirmed.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

9 minute mark....


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you SHIELD!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

YES... SHIELD


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you Shield, injury this fucker.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

INJURY THIS SUMABITCH SHIELD


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

THANK YOU SHIELD


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

inb4 theretards of shemus, orton or ryback protect cheana.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

here comes chemus


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

So...how many weeks until the shield is utterly uncredible?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

No need to shield yourself from kicks pulled 8 inches short. :ignoramus


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh here comes Cena lite to save the day shitmus


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait, so people are going to come out to save Cena but no one cared about the Rock last week?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

No fuck, this is way to predictable. 

No one helped the rock last week, but the guy who burries the locker room all weeks, get all the help.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Through the table Bareback!


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Nobody ever thinks to come out with a chair?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Reigns is beastly as fuck man


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL little jimmies booing at the shield, but wrestling fans cheers them.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

The Shield takes out the final 3 from the Royal Rumble.

Good job Shield for showing them how bad that ending was.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena sold his beating for more than 10 seconds


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank fuck for the Shield.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

The Shield once again lacking direction!

I was about to be so heated because I've come to expect that Cena was going to bury The Shield too, but at least they can be sure that doesn't happen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

The Rock will be heel this go round, I just know it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> The Rock will be heel this go round, I just know it.



He has a movie to promote...no heel turn here.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Well the Shield came out and took down Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus.  

Sad thing is, I think that's it for their push.  Name me a stable that has attacked Cena and manage to stay together after it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

hahahaha, The Rock would be so awesome if he turned heel and cheated to beat Cena.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

If Rock hired The Shield...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He has a movie to promote...no heel turn here.



Like that stopped Hollywood Rock .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Like that stopped Hollywood Rock .



He was playing a villain in that movie.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well the Shield came out and took down Cena, Ryback, and Sheamus.
> 
> Sad thing is, I think that's it for their push.  Name me a stable that has attacked Cena and manage to stay together after it.



Nexus, New Nexus, Awesome Truth, Legacy....

Oh wait, I thought you said who didn't stay together.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

no way in hell rock's gonna win at mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

FUCK THIS BULLSHIT MANG


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

AHHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA JOBBERS TO THE STARS TENSAI AND BRODUS...


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

So who is going to face Alberto Del Rio in WM?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Brodus gets a dance-off...but he forgets that Lord Hentai was the hip hop hippo.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Yes, the wheel is random and not scripted at all 

Littlie jimmies who believe WWE is real: oh wowow! brodus will dance! he win and we dance with him!! how perfect, this is destiny!!!1


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2013)

what a tease... the fuckers!


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Terrifying segment


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So who is going to face Alberto Del Rio in WM?


Ziggler probably.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> So who is going to face Alberto Del Rio in WM?



Who said ADR will be champion at WM?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hollywood Rock will make a return. By God if he does, I hope he no sell the shit out Shena promos.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

so...that's NOT racist, right?  Clay's giddiness to dance.  I should just take it as his character, right?  Right?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

thought Kaitlyn and Layla were off-screen there for a sec


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

The two of some of the fattest fucks in the business wearing lingerie


kill me now


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Hollywood Rock will make a return. By God if he does, I hope he no sell the shit out Shena promos.



Remember, this is World Wrestling Entertainment.

If you think it's interesting, don't bank on it.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Who said ADR will be champion at WM?



Hey, do not take this from me 

I lost Punk already


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> no way in hell rock's gonna win at mania



When Cena wins, REAL wrestling fans will riot.

Remember when Christian lost the big gold belt after two days, not even close to the backlash.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

MY FACE, I HAVE THE GIOGIO FACE RIGHT NOW ->


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Ziggler vs. ADR will get the Bryan/Sheamus treatment


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol You guys forget that WM is in Jersey where the ECW smarks resides . Shena wont be winning that shit easy nor at all.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> When Cena wins, REAL wrestling fans will riot.
> 
> Remember when Christian lost the big gold belt after two days, not even close to the backlash.



The backlash was so great...Vince had no choice but to job Christian to Orton 4 more times.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

bathroom break


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Wait, so people are going to come out to save Cena but no one cared about the Rock last week?



They expected Rock to win , or there Racist


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Hey, do not take this from me
> 
> I lost Punk already



Be prepared to be heart broken, mi hermano.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> When Cena wins, REAL wrestling fans will riot.
> 
> Remember when Christian lost the big gold belt after two days, not even close to the backlash.



Rock's gotta go back to movies after mania.. and there's no way its gonna be 2-0 for rock.. Cena has to even the score.. only real unpredictably that might come is if punk joins the match..


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Segment could been used to build up younger talent but nope


#NotInThisAge


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Call me when Rock comes out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

I like how smarks operate we dont buy tickets at shows but make sure we buyout them at WM against the Little Jessies.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

? said:


> Segment could been used to build up younger talent but nope
> 
> 
> #NotInThisAge



The Shield aren't younger talent?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Brandon Heat said:


> Be prepared to be heart broken, mi hermano.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The Shield aren't younger talent?



.....

Not talking about the Shield


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Brodus is younger talent...then nope, some younger talent deserves to be burried. Le'ts lingerie time


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

ALBERT NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

THE FLYING FUCK

THE FLYING FUCK



THE FUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

not laughing.. legit feeling bad for tensai


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Heh, this segment is either going to be comic gold or I can see a ratings loss.  For Christ sake, enough already.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2013)

poor Albert.... he should has stayed at New Japan


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

clay didnt do it...?  Ha?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Way to bury Albert, WWE 


Over stupid Clay


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Albert please, if you know what's good for you, please just quit. For the love of all that is holy walk right out of there and never come back.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

How is Brodus dancing?? the chicks did all the job


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

he can never go back to Japan


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2013)

who found this funny? little kids and stoners?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

It does make Tensai's silhouette more attractive...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

I will make sure I have a no dancing clause in my WWE contract.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Is this a face turn?


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2013)

Tensai is this shitty era Vito


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

So again the face is bullying a heel. 

GANGAM STYLE? what is this exotic dance??! Alberto should win this.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Commentary getting it right. 

RON SIMMONS YES YES YES


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

The fuck why is this happening.  Cole actually making sense with getting rid of that stupid wheel.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

this is wrong on sooo many levels

vince has a sick sense of humor


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Ron Simmons


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

WWE just had that segment just put Ron Simmons on tv to say DAMN.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

he didn't even get the "win"


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I've seen this kinda monster burial before...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

SUPER LUCHA SHENA!


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Shozan said:


> who found this funny? little kids and stoners?


Seriously, that's offensive.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Alberto gonna use the power of wellness violations to win the bodyslam challenge.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Must be asking a lot for a consistent flow of decent segments


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

show and rio again... 





























OK 





point is: should be moving on already right?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

No winners. Not even the people watching. 

Oh well i laught at some parts, 'cause i can't take this shit seriously


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

thinking about it.. this show so far has been one big "fuck you" to the IWC


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

With the Elimination Chamber coming up, feuds don't have any value.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> thinking about it.. this show so far has been one big "fuck you" to the IWC





Yeah, the IWC doesn't like these guys.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> OK
> point is: should be moving on already right?


Ziggler coming!


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't blame Austin for not wanting to be asociated with this company anymore.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, the IWC doesn't like these guys.



okay that was an exception i guess


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, I'm done watching this shit tonight. Bye everyone.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

LOS COMPADRES.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

wait... Jericho WILL show up tonight right?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Is... Is Show REALLY burying Del Rio..? Already..?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Ziggler Incoming


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

duct tape is the PG handcuffs


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Handcuffs too dark for the soccer moms too?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Big Show understands who to attack to get real heat.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> Handcuffs too dark for the soccer moms too?



Damn. That's sad, because is true.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 28, 2013)

ok, too much tape for ziggler


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Ziggler incoming?


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

I like how he can hold his head up while he's KNOCKED OUT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

FUCK YOU BIG SHOW


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Nevermind fucking commerical break


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Ricardo just got owned


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

sheesh creative writes everyone to be dumb.. ziggler should come in right now..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat predictable Big show gets payback 

If I was WWE writer, I would have brought in Team Hell no and had them save Ricardo and Alberto


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

wtf is this? No one wins or lose in this shit of program. Except Cody and cesaro.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

And this clusterfuck of a match is brought to you by who gives a fuck.  Honestly, this division is still going on.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

that was either a botch.. or even vince doesn't care how the divas matches end anymore


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Just kill this division make make these divas managers.

Thank God, Dwayne is coming out.

Destroy that eyesore of a title.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 28, 2013)

same old belt, same old cock


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

FINALLY!!!!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

You don't even deserve that belt, you WASHED UP HACK.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

looking forward for an epic promo


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock is the man


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> You don't even deserve that belt, you WASHED UP HACK.



Cena isn't even out here.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

The Rock is still the people's champ I see


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

He's got his name on the title.



narcissistic fuck


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

The real champion is here.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock looks like a beast with the Belt


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> He's got his name on the title.
> 
> 
> 
> narcissistic fuck



Be glad it wasn't Shena that ended Punk's title reign.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't hate on the People's Champ.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

He is a beast.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys are all cheering for a guy that won't even be active anymore, and hasn't worked as hard as Punk.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

GET RID OF THAT UGLY TITLE ROCK!! 

Bring back the Attitude Era title :WOW


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

This is almost as bad as a typical Cena promo.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

CRACK HEAD PUNK LOL

TWINKIE TITS FATTY BOOM BOOM

PEOPLES CHAMP PEOPLES CHAMP

NEW ERAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA

lolkthx gotta go make another movie


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

GOD HE IS SO FUCKING CORNY

THANK YOU PUNK COME OUT


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk dangerously close to infringing upon :ignoramus


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk is such a hater.


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

Who is The Rock going to lose the title to? 


it better not be cena


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

DAT CM PUNK!!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk laying down the facts.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

PIPE BOMB.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol, wow.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk has to look like a heel and embarass himself to put over this cheezy ass Dwayne Johnson.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

THANK YOU ROCK

Damn, you were getting corny for a second.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk ass bitch


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Flow said:


> THANK YOU ROCK
> 
> Damn, you were getting corny for a second.



PUNK ASS BITCH.

Doubting the Great One.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk so delusional


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Omg CM Punk did it..


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmao they dropping bitch bombs all over the place.


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Lmao Rock owned Punk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock just called Drunk a motha fucka.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Would had been better if the rematch was for rustlemania so triple thread instead of fighting the monkey.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock vs Punk Part 2


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

You guys aren't any better marking out for this cheezy ass Dwayne Johnson, he has to cuss in order to separate himself from Cena.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena buries everyone... he already announced the rematch an hour ago. :ignoramus


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Who is The Rock going to lose the title to?
> 
> 
> *it better not be cena*



Someone is pointing at the obvious.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Lmao Rock owned Punk



how? didn't see that way.. In Fact Punk did.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

great confrontation 

hopefully rock works on his cardio for EC..


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

lol punk marks

This heel punk is lame


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

This goes to show, Punk/Rock should have headlined WM29 instead of Royal Rumble.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Punk giving Rock his rematch, Rock should be thankful.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

You need to Wrassle lots of matches to last long matches.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Punk giving Rock his rematch, Rock should be thankful.



Best quote of the night


----------



## shyakugaun (Jan 28, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> how? didn't see that way.. In Fact Punk did.



Either way Cena isnt involved so we both win


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Cody jobs to Cena
Sandow jobs to Sheamus


coincidence?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sweet. We got to see Cena bury Cody, now we get to see Sheamus bury Sandow.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Just goes to show how bulletproof they are. :ignoramus


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

What does wwe have against the Rhode Scholars?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

WWE doesnt believe in higher education. Because smart people would call their show shit.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

How the fuck did Punk get owned? Did the promo go over the heads of the people that think that? The best the Rock could do was make a dick joke and call him a punk ass bitch.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

sandow putting up a fight.. nice


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't they know the easiest way to break a table is to have the Rock set up the Rock Bottom position on it?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Another burrial at a heel.

So far the only heels that won were big slow and the shield.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> lol punk marks
> 
> This heel punk is lame



So Rock's 'cena' speech was not lame?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck did Punk get owned? Did the promo go over the heads of the people that think that? The best the Rock could do was make a dick joke and call him a punk ass bitch.



all of these. Rock was just cursing..


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

SAME OLD SHIT


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Jobbed Scholars.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Another burrial at a heel.
> 
> So far the only heels that won were *big slow *and the shield.



technically it was a no contest


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Shemus only jobb to big slow.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck you Shitmus are the heels ever going to win christ.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> How the fuck did Punk get owned? Did the promo go over the heads of the people that think that? The best the Rock could do was make a dick joke and call him a punk ass bitch.



This.

>I WAS CHEATED. YOU'RE A FRAUD, A WASHED UP HACK WHO THINKS HE CAN JUST WALK IN HERE AND TAKE SHIT. I MADE THAT TITLE PRESTIGIOUS AGAIN AND YOU DEFILED IT. YOU WANT YOUR REMATCH? NOT MINE REMATCH, YOUR REMAT-

>YOU'RE A PUNK ASS BITCH IF YA SMEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Sheamus should have been assaulted by the Shield and thrown through the table


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

at least sandow put up a fight..


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Why are you guys arguing between Punk and Rock.

They're both great.

The hate needs to focused on the Vanilla Gorilla Shena.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Champ can do as he pleases

gimme SES Punk, or New Nexus Punk, gimme Anti Hardy Punk, or Straight Edge and better than you punk


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Lol, well at least the tables match was entertaining to watch.  Really enjoyed Punk's promo at the end of the segment with the Rock when he made mention of where his schedual was while taking a shot at the Rock's.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully Jericho shows up and saves whats left of this terrible show.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Zack Ryder looks like he wants to cry.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

THIS IS FUCKING UNREAL


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Vince look at your shitfest. LOOK AT IT!!! LOOK AT IT!!!


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

THANK YOU 3MB


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

WTF IS THIS

Vince what the hell is wrong with you booking this

Khali sounds like a retard


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

JBL "what did HBK do to deserve this, was this bret hart's idea" 

FUCKING JBL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

if only these segments(even if silly) contribute to an actual feud..


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

For our main event today, tonight.

We fire.




Paul Hayman


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

The hell am I watching.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

They found a way to make this worse.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

NOOO LEAVE THE WHAT CHANT ALONE!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Even commentary can't take this shitfest any more.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

The fuck am i watching


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

That moment when even the commentators are lost


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

The worse part of all of this is someone APPROVED THIS, THIS SEEMED LIKE A GOOD IDEA ON PAPER TO THE STAFF, MY FUCKING GOD


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Darc said:


> JBL "what did HBK do to deserve this, was this bret hart's idea"
> 
> FUCKING JBL



he deserves all the fucking slammys for making me chuckle during this segment


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

The heels jobb yet again and too Zack ryder, Hornswoogle, and the Great Khali of all people


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

worst segment in television history


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

YES JERICHOOOOOO


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

I don't necessarily resent Rock winning the belt, I resent him putting over Cena. 

I resent the fact that people have the blinders on to the fact that Punk has done some great promo work over the past month. Say what you will about the title reign and how poorly booked he was but whatever he lost he's found it recently.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

JERICHO YESSSSSSS


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

JBL alone is carrying this company


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

SAVE US Y2J


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

JBL is boss on the commentary 

Still that segment was fucking awful. Someone start saying NO to these ideas.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Jeri jeri is here? damn i was peeing ;(


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

this rivals the chrismass show in shittiness


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> I don't necessarily resent Rock winning the belt, I resent him putting over Cena.
> 
> I resent the fact that people have the blinders on to the fact that Punk has done some great promo work over the past month. Say what you will about the title reign and how poorly booked he was but whatever he lost he's found it recently.



People that say current Punk's promos are lame and boring make me question their attention spans. They definitely fit the WWE target audience so I guess It makes sense.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho here to save at least this small portion of Raw.   Watch creative fuck this up in some form.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

what.. Punk's promos against the rock were amazing.. people need to real before marking to their favs


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> lol punk marks
> 
> This heel punk is lame



Oh my fucking god.

ARE YOU SERIOUS. 

Yeah, Rock marcks aren't any better.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Taker should come out to set up their mania match


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

FINALLY SOMETHING watchable.

JERICHO knew that we must be saved.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Most people that are mocking Punk are Rock fans who barely got back to wrestling


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

When they lose 400,000 viewers regardless of Rock's involvement I hope it's clear that tonights segments were fucking horrible.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

Hopefully this is heel Jericho but I doubt it looks he's going to be feuding with ziggler.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat Y2J !!!


RAW IS JERICHO!!!


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

And people still talking about rock or punk, when Jericho is on


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

RAW

IS

JERICHO


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

EVERRRRRRRR


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Take notes 3MB, this is a real rockstar and champion.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Langston looks weird


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Flow said:


> Oh my fucking god.
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS.
> 
> Yeah, Rock marcks aren't any better.


Kinda late there buddy


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

what the fuck is Big E wearing man


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho got that look on his face like "Oh shit Billy Gunn, it's been a long time since I've seen you around here."


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Y2J getting more pops than CEna.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Choc Lesnar next WWE Champion


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

The way his singlet is cut is fucking weird as shit. How the fuck can Vince be cool with this but give Barret shit about the coat he wears.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

IDK who to choose between these two in this feud .


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

NOT BIG E, NOT SPEAK INFRoNT OF JERICHIO NOTT MZXDF


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Honestly, I can't take Big E seriously for some reason when he talks.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Ziggler's voice crack...


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh my fucking god, this is the worst fucking

WHY IS VICKY A FACE

WHY AM I WATCHING GUH FUCK I JUST CANT GET AWAY


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Big E the most beta black man in American history.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

for a second there i thought Jericho and Ziggler will have to make love..  


anyways, Team Hell No


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Y2J and Ziggler vs Team Hell No? 


WOW THAT IS SURPRISING


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho and HellNo.

This is gonna be the best segment of the show.

Fukc chena, ryback, punk, shemus, go away. And rock will return to hollywood. Jericho!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Bryan, Ziggler, and Y2J in the same ring.. #IWCjizzing


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

So, wow long until Jericho has to leave to make another Fozzy album?


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Chris Jericho vs Daniel Bryan


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

till after mania


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

Big E fuckin roid monkey hahhahhaha


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big E the most beta black man in American history.



I believe Flow is Beta as well .




































So is Darc .


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So, wow long until Jericho has to leave to make another Fozzy album?



I dunno, how long until Rock has to leave to make another movie?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Well after WM WWE will be even less watchable, when Rock and Jericho leaves


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> I dunno, how long until Rock has to leave to make another movie?



He's making one as we speak.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

This Raw is still garnering attention from a lot of people in this FC  


This Raw > our opinions


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

So, how long till the thread title stops changing?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big E the most beta black man in American history.





or


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> I dunno, how long until Rock has to leave to make another movie?



Honestly, I can't believe I'm saying this but I'm sick of The Rock right now. He's not even doing this shit to put over CM Punk. He came back to win the championship, promote his movie, relive his young glory days since he's going through a mid life crisis, and then eventualy leave after putting Cena over.

Fuck The Rock.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big E the most beta black man in American history.



Or the most meta? 



HK-47 said:


> So, how long till the thread title stops changing?



Til it's right. :ignoramus


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

LOOL strongest tag ever


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

It's DB vs Jericho, commence your jizzing people.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 28, 2013)

Match of the night


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

was this even considered a match?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Big E can't be more beta than Ezekial Jackson and Booby Lashley.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho invented Eddie Guerrero tactics.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Fuck The Rock, freaking stealing the championship from Punk just to relive his young glory days since he's going through his mid life crisis.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL Ziggler oversold that tag xDD. 

Or else Jericho is stronger than batista now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Trish Stratus is a perfect choice.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Trish is still the hottest diva EVER


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

dat Trish


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

TITTIES

I mean Trish Stratus.

HOF

pek


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat Trish Stratus  


Dat stone cold promotion of Trish 


Dat underrating Lita


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm actually thankful Austin hasn't showed up to any of the big events the past couple of months. This isn't the company he helped make...


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Is it so fucked up that the Diva of the decade was made out to be a slut by Vince?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Damn I miss Trish's fine ass.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat Trish. 

I wonder if they'll ever put Chyna in the HOF?


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

Mae Young not the greatest diva of all time


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

DAMN Trish Stratus. Tingling sensation down there.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Trish is a good choice.. 

Lita had more plot-relevance in the WWE though..


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Nope Chyna will never be in the Hall of Fame........

Just like Macho Man and others


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Dat Trish.
> 
> *I wonder if they'll ever put Chyna in the HOF?*



Whenever she decides to stop making pornos.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Macho Man is not getting in? why?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Darc said:


> Trish is still the hottest diva EVER



disagree.. Mickie James when she feuded with her at mania was the hottest diva ever.. she had dat ass and had a buttfuck crazy personality


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Flow said:


> Is it so fucked up that the Diva of the decade was made out to be a slut by Vince?



She was an AJ tier slut when he did that.

Vince did it to Lita to. "Oral Persuasion"

Sigmund Freud would have a field day with Vince and his issues with women.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> Damn I miss Trish's fine ass.



You mean Dis ass.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Raging Bird said:


> Mae Young not the greatest diva of all time



She is a female wrestler, not a diva. Those are two completely different things.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Not like Vince be getting any with all those roids he use to do back in the day.


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to The Juice Man again.



She needs to come back and save the women's division or feud with AJ. Speaking of which AJ needs to get some Show Off booty shorts


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> disagree.. Mickie James when she feuded with her at mania was the hottest diva ever.. she had dat ass and had a buttfuck crazy personality



God I loved Mickie James pek

FUCK WWE FOR THEM MAKING FUN OF HER WEIGHT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Mae Young dated Mark Henry during the attitude era, making her a diva.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

you can tell that she likes anal


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Now this senile old fuck is gonna fire Heyman


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

Someone is about to get fired


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Is Brock gonna save Paul Heyman? pek


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk out of the arena? wtf?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

ECW CHANTS!!!

:rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Mickey and Trish


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

They better not fire Heyman.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Take Punk off the show, and about to bury the fuck out of and put the tombstone over Heyman's grave.


THEY'RE TRYING SO HARD TO DROWN OUT THE ECW CHANTS...


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Brock Lesnar incoming...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

noo.. heyman gonna join a club?


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh god how fucking hilarious putting on purel after shaking Heyman's hand. Fucking genius Vince. Real funny shit Cole.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

Just retire Vince


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Khris said:


> you can tell that she likes anal



REPPED!!! REPPED!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Godfather should just come out and give both of them hoes to settle all of this.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Mickey and Trish



Post of the thread.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

If Lesnar comes that could make up for some of this shit fest.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Greatest romance of all-time.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

GOD FUCK POST MORE MICKIE JAMES

DO IT

DO IT POST MORE!


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Heyman pipe bomb.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

DEM LESBIANS.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

I think Paul makes some pretty good promos on his own


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

that awkward moment when everybody realizes that heyman can cut a better promo than everybody else in the arena(including vince)..


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

this is bad


----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

WOW they can't even fake a video properly.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh boy. Omg!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

So Maddox was the snitch.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat video


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Maddox about to get killed off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

the amount of times i have fapped to this


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

DAT HEYMAN EVIL MASTERMIND


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Also 


That is a gay ass video


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2013)

I need a RAW alarm


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

POST MORE MICKY JAMES!


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Mickie X Trish x Lita x AJ xMe


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jan 28, 2013)

What a terrible crowd.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

So this is what hiring show writers gets you.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> Mickie X Trish x Lita x AJ xMe





You wish bro 


Also I got no more Mickie gifs


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

The Shield should come out and put Vince through a fucking table for engineering this shit fest.


----------



## Nightwish (Jan 28, 2013)

YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

Vince has taken everything from Punk. Time for Shield to whip that ass.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

BRRRRRRRRRRROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCCCCCCCCCCCCCK


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Saw this coming.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

EDIT: SHITFUCK LESNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAR


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

tun tun tun


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jan 28, 2013)

OMG BROCK!!!


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

Kiss my ass club time


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

BROOOOOOOOCK


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Dat Brock Lesnar !!


----------



## Kyu (Jan 28, 2013)

Brock


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

DUDE BRO!!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

DUDEBRO


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

SHOW FUCKING SAVED FOREVER


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

III

CCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCCAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE.


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

oh shit he's really here


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Raging Bird (Jan 28, 2013)

Rock and Lesnar in one show? 


Las Vegas is lucky as fuck


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Please Brock stop this old ass fuck from ruining his company any further.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

RAW FEATURING  DUDE BRO !


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

CM Punk and Brock Lesnar


vs 


Rock and Cena


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

YESSSSYESSSSYESSSYESSSSYESSbiuwfonfr liutfnr ilurtnowffrnde


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

DUDEBRO THOUGHT ABOUT IT....AND STILL FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

NOW BREAK HIS ARM


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

finally.. RAWs aren't shit anymore


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

HOLY HELL!!!

TAKE THAT VINCE !!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

The master has returned to his house!!!


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 28, 2013)

Heyman flipping his shit, Brock not giving a fuck.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

I am such a Brock Lesnar fanboy now.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Jan 28, 2013)

Should have broke his arm for good measure.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

This RAW had major peaks and valleys


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

That was worth watching that shit fest with Khali.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

NOW FUCKING F-5 THAT FRUITY PEBBLE .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

POST MORE BROCK LESNAR AND MICKY JAMES 

POST MORE BROCK LESNAR AND MICKY JAMES!


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

Lesnar F5ing Vince is front runner for best moment of 2013. It's going to take something epic to eclipse this.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Monday night RAW starring BROCK LESNAR is back.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Will Vince die just like Cripple H died for our sins against Brosnar??


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

So we got shitfest Cena, awesome beat down by shield, shitfest karaoke , and great Brock Lesnar plus Rock vs Punk 2


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> You wish bro


Living the dream bro


----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 28, 2013)

The Shield getting a match would be nice.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho confirmed for Omega as fuck.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

I cant even rate this raw if i tried


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

so who will play the hero and face lesnar? my bet is either taker or crips..


----------



## Darc (Jan 28, 2013)

Jericho, Rock n Brock all on the same show again... amazing


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

Flow said:


> POST MORE BROCK LESNAR AND MICKY JAMES
> 
> POST MORE BROCK LESNAR AND MICKY JAMES!



MOAR 4 Flow. 







BEWARE. DUDEBRO WITH MANLY AS FUCK BEARD.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Mickie did a much better crazy gimmick than AJ..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> MOAR 4 Flow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



had to shave it.. Bryan's beard is alpha


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Dem Legs 


Also remember this chick


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

And the WWE released her because???


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Legend said:


> Living the dream bro




I don't blame you bro 



SoulTaker said:


> The Shield getting a match would be nice.



The Shield vs Cena, Sheamus and Ryback?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the WWE released her because???



I don't think they released her. I think she left because of the storyline the WWE made that made fun of her weight. Which I thought it was bullshit


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

She was fired because she was sleeping with Shena and he had his fill.

Remember Dykstra mention this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Terri Runnels, yeah.. but she's a crack whore now having a legit feud with newjack 



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

They kept saying she was fat and then kept trying to make her quit.


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

God, thank you every single one of you.

Have a page to come back to for later


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 28, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> And the WWE released her because???



FUCKING JOHN CENA. 

The story is Cena and Mickie were messing around and Cena broke it off and Mickie went nuts and was sent to Smackdown because of it.

That day, I finally found hatred for John Cena the person.

I'd give both my nuts to be with that goddess once.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

We Canadians grow them sweet .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 28, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> They kept saying she was fat and then kept trying to make her quit.



Well TNA has her now, and they even have an entertaining women's division.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Mickie James on TNA:


*Spoiler*: __ 

















Mickie James pics eclipsed Brock Lesnar in this thread lolz.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh yeah...they were also pissed off at Mickie because she wanted to make a music album.


----------



## Legend (Jan 28, 2013)

Terri, Goldust's Ex Wife


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

One more page for Micky James.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 









then this happened..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Shena must have had a small dick to dump Mickey.


----------



## teddy (Jan 28, 2013)

All these Mickie pics


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Hey we still have Layla.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

yeah, layla's the hottest diva right now.. love dem thick women 




Danger Doom said:


> Shena must have had a small dick to dump Mickey.



i heard she was crying and all kinds of messed up with all that dykstra/cena shit


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Thread title


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

I love you all.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

We have to appreciate what we have before its gone.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

fuck it.. you brought up Layla..



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ae (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Pretty sure you cant get more redneck than naming yourself Dallas.



Like Steve Austin?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

She has that English accent. You know how those girls get down.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Shena must have had a small dick to dump Mickey.



Dat HGH bro


----------



## Shozan (Jan 28, 2013)

Big E. looks like a buff lesbian!


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

wasn't expecting lesnar's return

perhaps rock vs lesnar vs cena


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

these mickie pix reminding me of that time i was into wwe like no other

diva nudes all day hahhaahahah


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

they need to bring back bikini matches dood 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

Listen in order to post you got to include a Diva pic (non Mae Young  or Karma )in your posts .


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

Christy Hemme was fucking gorgeous back then..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 28, 2013)

welp.. calling it a night


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

Don't forget what we lost:


*Spoiler*: __ 
















Dem longest legsss.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

One playboy photoshoot and WWE kicked her to the curb damn ungrateful bastards.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 28, 2013)

Like this?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

LESS TALKING, MOAR PIXS. FEED ME MORE WITH PICS.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2013)

Whats that Metronome I hear
 Perhaps the end is drawing near 
You never hear the shot that Tales you down


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 28, 2013)

I would pay good money for a Trish Playboy shoot.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## SAFFF (Jan 28, 2013)

ovanz said:


> *Spoiler*: __



I kinda can feel for Dykstra now. He probably ain't gonna tap anything as fine as that for the rest of his life.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 28, 2013)

and my favorite 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ovanz (Jan 28, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Sable: Brock Lesnar is tapping dat ass:


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2013)

....what the hell happened to this thread?


----------



## EJ (Jan 28, 2013)

LOL, who ever is lurking this thread right now is so fapping. 

SAF, Masterpiece, .


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> ....what the hell happened to this thread?



What are you, Gay? 

jk


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat Melina


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

A lil tame but I bet she is a freak .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

> In light of news of Mickie James’ release from WWE last month, it was noted that she had few “run-ins” with Batista. During her final few months in the company, things become so heated that he threatened to quit if she wasn’t fired. At one point, The Undertaker had to step in to calm him down.
> 
> The two have past history as Brian Kendrick noted during a shoot interview with Highspots.com that years ago, Batista printed out nude photos of Mickie and plastered them on the locker room walls.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Dat Melina part 2:


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2013)

ovanz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOAR Melina goodness. 





Lucky Mysterio


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

a pic thread for the asses masses


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> What are you, Gay?
> 
> jk



 I am just wondering what the hell brought this on.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

vast wants everyone to stop and post some Cena pictures since he a closet Cena fan


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

We are just resurrecting the divas division.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

Melina part 3: BEST Entrances to the ring...in the history of humanity:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2013)

Not sure if anyone posted this, but I just saw it and it's funny as hell.

[YOUTUBE]xg0uEVzknxE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]0eTHJijJb6c[/YOUTUBE]

Punk fan definitely on #TeamAllMad. 

Punk certainly did an admirable job trying to carry Rock's blown up carcass in the match, though. Dude was sucking wind HARD a good 10 minutes in. 

Hell of a RAW too aside from the Divas.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Or the most meta?


24'd, Langston proves on twitter he gets it, and dude can still steamroll over most the roster when they ask him to.  It's almost like he's trying to lull people into thinking he is harmless,.  But he's the muscle?


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't get Big E. 

He came here supposedly suppose to be this new guy that would feud with Cena that was silent/brutish.

Now he displayed more humerous characteristics....I think he honestly doesn't know what he's doing and is just going for whatever comes to his mind. Like, you can never take any of his segments seriously.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2013)

ovanz said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

In the end Sable definitely beat Sunny.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

Also when was Dkystra with Mickie anyway? Judging from the heat she had with Batista and Cena in the late 00s he had to have only been with her in like 05-06. Unless Batista and Cena were taking turns with her while she was dating Dkystra.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Jan 29, 2013)

Big E should be getting Ryback's push

Has the look of a monster but has the mic skills to back it up


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

So i finally start watching Raw again after a few months and this is what I come back to? Tensai in women's underwear, Kahli doing something retarded (again) and Dwayne Hold-that-thought-I-gotta-shoot-another-movie Johnson is WWE Champion...?

Well, at least Jericho's back. And this is the first time in my life I've ever been happy to see Dudebro.

Anyway, I wonder how those crazy kids at NF are doi-- WOAH!


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2013)

Well I was going to comment on Raw, but then I found that this thread took a much more interesting direction.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

saveus.Brock


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

"Bork Lesnar do gud...?"
"Brock do bad! Very bad!"
">"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

so...how was Raw?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Awful, save for Dudebro tossing Vinny Mac like an empty Red Bull can.

The Shield continuing to be better than Nexus was pretty good too. I'd include the Punk/Rock segment too, but....


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so...how was Raw?



Punk/Rock 2
Jericho 
DUDEBRO killing Vince
This EPIC THREAD 

Rest of the show was hot garbage


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Dudebro toss that old sack of potatoes into the recycling heap. 



> Sources: Mr. McMahon suffers broken pelvis due to Brock Lesnar attack
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh, it's a Kayfabe injury. For a second I thought he dudebro'd too hard.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 29, 2013)

Brock Lester sucks. He botched that F5.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 29, 2013)

So besides Punk's hilarious temper tantrum, Punk/Rock II, Jericho, and Lesnar's return, the show was so appallingly bad, it was horrifying. When not just JBL but all three commentators are shitting on the segments, you know it's bad.

And see...I knew Rocky wouldn't be inside the Elimination Chamber. "B-b-but the poster!" 

When was the last time Raw actually ended with a match? I think it was the Cena/Del Rio Street Fight...oh God 

You know, since Brock is re-signed for two more years, they could be cool and have Brock take the title off of the Rock instead of Cena


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

so Brock came back an injured Vince....JEEZ I WONDER WHO THAT IS GOING TO MAKE COME BACK!?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

If Rock is not in the chamber then what will the Raw chamber be for? A title opportunity? .


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> If Rock is not in the chamber then what will the Raw chamber be for? A title opportunity? .


Use it so the faces can finally get their hands on the Shield. Kinda like a weird version of War Games with pods instead of everyone on the outside of the cage.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so Brock came back an injured Vince....JEEZ I WONDER WHO THAT IS GOING TO MAKE COME BACK!?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

we should keep the trend going guys 


*Spoiler*: __ 















TerminaTHOR said:


> Brock Lester sucks. He botched that F5.



he had to.. or else he would have broken vince in half  

kudos to vince though.. still taking bumps at his age when he's not even a wrestler..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

It's why I can't fully detest him despite what a huge tool he is. Dude ain't above being on the recieving end of many a humiliating beat-down. I just wish he had better ideas than "A-Train in panties".


----------



## Ceria (Jan 29, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> saveus.Brock



Don't know why some think he botched it, looks right on the money. 

Is vince just selling the move or did he really get injured? 

Glad to see him back, but what happens from here, and why wasn't he there to help punk last night? Vince never said anything about dudebro helping.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Jan 29, 2013)

That Dudebro went from breaking arms to breaking pelvises  I await until a dudebro attack results in a fractured skull


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Brock Lesnar in no way botched that. He did perfectly well, considering Vince probably doesn't even know how to take/sell the F'5 effectively. So I'm pretty sure he had to literally push/throw Vince off his shoulders, when Vince should of pushed himself off Brock with an amount of force.

And I agree with the other poster,

the new page should be full of divas.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

What's going to be interesting is to see how Punk and Brock will interact with each other now.  With Brock back, does that mean Punk role will in now chasing the title with be lessen or is someone going to be backstabbed at the end of this?


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Probably form some kind of team.


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Triple H should've came out after Brock F5'd Vince


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh yeah, Triple H still needs to come back and "redeem" himself.

Fuck sake, no one realistically in the WWE should be able to beat Brock minus kayfabe guys like Undertaker or something. Not Triple H.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> And I agree with the other poster,
> 
> the new page should be full of divas.


MOAR


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> Oh yeah, Triple H still needs to come back and "redeem" himself.
> 
> Fuck sake, no one realistically in the WWE should be able to beat Brock minus kayfabe guys like Undertaker or something. Not Triple H.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SR0ZQn5eNAA[/YOUTUBE]

This Triple H was awesome, when he had a feud with Randy (and Legacy I guess) after kicking Stephanie.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

I LEAVE AND ONLY TWO POST of pics?! people talking about wrestling? what's this fuckery?


*Spoiler*: __ 













i wonder if there's a woman in this thread, since this is the manliest thread (except when people have man crushes on the wrestlers )


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

use spoilers for images


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

The images still rolling in huh


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

Is Lesnar even interested in the title? 

Last year he comes to fight chena (a non champion), then beat cripple H. Now beat Vince to help Heyman. 

I hink he is more into beating famous people than taking championships, he may target the undertaker later.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Lesnar might be too much for taker to handle right now.. guy barely walks..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Anyone who thinks Cripple H is the only one capable of handling Brock just loves shitty booking imo.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

We are so much better than cheesecake for more than one page of 40 posts per.  As for VKM, good.  Don't care.  Only sad that it heralds the arrival of the prodigal son in law.

Other good parts of raw...no clue I was playing fucking Cadash.  That game is hard even when you cheat.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Ashley was my fucking baby son 

Why she left wwe anyway

And taker can't do anything to Lesnar anymore he's too fragile now. And is itg just me or has cena gotten even bigger how much he ways like 260


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Anyone who thinks Cripple H is the only one capable of handling Brock just loves shitty booking imo.



Dont see any post suggesting such a thing, my post was merely regarding the fact that Vince is family to Triple H so it would've been nice to see him come down and defend him is all. 

Ryback would be interesting to pair off against Brock.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

James Bond said:


> Dont see any post suggesting such a thing, my post was merely regarding the fact that Vince is family to Triple H so it would've been nice to see him come down and defend him is all.
> 
> Ryback would be interesting to pair off against Brock.



It is lazy because I know who will win, Cripple H. It is lazy because it is an ego trip with Cripple H to have the last laugh and bury Brock and the UFC.

At Summerslam you can hear him shout, this is not the UFC this is a mans fight. When Brock was selling those ring toss outs. 


The  fact you mention Ryback make me take your point even less serious. The guy has unlimited energy on his tights but cant even last 5 mins in the ring without getting gasses and you want him to fight Brock a very physical wrestler who can do that shit for over 30 mins? You know how shitty that match would be?  


It should be Brock vs Daniel Bryan, with Bryan winning. Any true fan of Wrassling would agree to this.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Lol dd is such a smarck. Any "true wrasslin fan". By the way, prodigy is a Brock hater who implies he wasnt that good in the UFC


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

I may be a Dudebro fan but that doesnt mean I will wank his UFC career in the slightest .


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

U wanked his promos though and his botches all last year


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

You seem to forget his return was the biggest thing last year and ironically so far the biggest thing this year .


----------



## James Bond (Jan 29, 2013)

Starting to see why you got kicked out the film club.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

hahahahahahahahahaha DD got kicked out of the film club?

This little jimmy :rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

I like how Flow flip flops every day or so. Today he is supporting a Bareback supporter tomorrow he is anti Bareback. Friday, he be will WWE doesnt put over talent. 

Flow gimmick is truly the Southern Republican. 



James Bond said:


> Starting to see why you got kicked out the film club.





And I am see why I am glad everytime.  People can dish out criticism but cant take it . Anyway, if you are butthurt take it to film club thread as you can see this is not it . Youre in my house now son. 

Oh Ryback is terrible, and you should feel bad for suggesting a Terrible match.

That is the truth, I am sorry you may have feels against it but it is. Its the one reason why the Rumble was terrible beside Shena winning.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

The WWE back then for Brock Lesnar was like a sandbox GTA video game.  He even used a forklift to defeat Big Show one time.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't flip flop, stop saying I do. I change my opinions within months, and a lot of times I hate when people talk about things while they are ignorant about it. Ryback has been improving, but I agree he needs a lot more damn work. He deserved all the hate he was getting with all the botching/gassing out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

I bet we'll get a Cena/Cheamus/Cheaback vs The Shield match inside the elimination chamber now. 

I wonder who's gonna go over.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Triple H is going to add himself as the special guest referee just because


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> I don't flip flop, stop saying I do. I change my opinions within months, and a lot of times I hate when people talk about things while they are ignorant about it. Ryback has been improving, but I agree he needs a lot more damn work. He deserved all the hate he was getting with all the botching/gassing out.



The only improvement I see is mic skills but that is minimal its like he has something decent to say now other than feed me more.

His ring skills still suck, he still get gassed. If you read Bond suggestion of putting him against Brock you would understand how that will go down. 15 minutes of Brock on the mat giving Bareback a time out to catch his breath.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Brock would use his Brocklock bearhug for 10 minutes of that match so Ryback can regain his breath.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 29, 2013)

Is Vince still doing this injury thing? 

It didn't work to generate any buzz last time lmao.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Waiting for Juice Man to get his next promo together.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Not to mention no way Cripple H deserve to be a sympathetic face like he is trying so hard to be right now. Bryan would accomplish this easily for his size. Maybe Brock will grow his beard back and we will have The Vegan  GOAT vs The Viking GOAT


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm hoping HHH says he's retired and brings out someone else to take on Brock. 

Like Mark Henry. pek


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

And then Brock kayfabe breaks Henry's neck.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Man Henry should have been #30  or Boreton spot ratings would have shot out the roof .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

WWE.com says Vince has a broken pelvis.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

WWE.com



> in my book brock lesanar is a coward and IS NOT a wrestler in my book he never has been a wrestler even when he first started with wwe i cannot stand him they need to make a watch between him and big show that would be a great match and let them hurt each other real bad also i think someone needs to do something about the sheild...ever notice they never fight one on one needs to be 3 on one ...tells u they cannot handle a one on one match individually ....put them to the test...otherwise they r just like a pack of vicious dogs...even tho it is a story line i like to see things be more fair....



Remember when Vince died in that Car explosion.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish that car exploding angle could have gone on for a few weeks.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

I wonder who was behind the explosion anyway, what an awkward way to just drop the angle, Vince just said he was involved in a story line where his car blew up FOREVER RUINING MY CHILDHOOD SINCE I LEARNED THAT DAY THAT IT WASN'T REAL EVEN THO SOMEONE REALLY DID DIE


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

"F5 accident, cause broken pelvis on a old man"  This should appear in all the papers.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Remember when Vince died in that Car explosion.



I was wondering where that would've gone too

than the crippler was gone forever


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

this is so wrong 


but hilarious at the same time


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Was anyone else loving how Brock was calming Paul Heyman down and pointing him to the other side of the ring? 

He was like "Paul, it's ok. I got this."


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

I don't get why Heyman was so worried about Brosnar beating vince, he was gonna fire him anyway in the storyline. 

If i was in heyman place i'll yell "FEED HIM MORE" And Vince would also get broken anus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Remember when Vince looked like this...



Man roids sure do take a lot out of you.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> Was anyone else loving how Brock was calming Paul Heyman down and pointing him to the other side of the ring?
> 
> He was like "Paul, it's ok. I got this."



Brock's appearances are so fuckin random in general though 

it's hard to tell if his appearances are actually apart of the story line or just a no fucks given "hello "


----------



## Ceria (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> Probably form some kind of team.



throw heyman and the shield into it, talk about an awesome faction.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

Hornswoggle should have been the one who killed Vince. Have him on some ol Chucky shit.


----------



## Ubereem (Jan 29, 2013)

Darc said:


> I wonder who was behind the explosion anyway, what an awkward way to just drop the angle, Vince just said he was involved in a story line where his car blew up FOREVER RUINING MY CHILDHOOD SINCE I LEARNED THAT DAY THAT IT WASN'T REAL EVEN THO SOMEONE REALLY DID DIE



That Gif is hilarious.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> Waiting for Juice Man to get his next promo together.



Not right now. Going to a job fair.  But I'll leave you with a moment of zen.

Torrie Wilson goodness.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You seem to forget *his return was the biggest thing last year* and ironically so far the biggest thing this year .



 It was Rock/Cena


 man ghost where do you find all of these?



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I bet we'll get a Cena/Cheamus/Cheaback vs The Shield match inside the elimination chamber now.
> 
> I wonder who's gonna go over.



 Yeah between RR and WM Cena does need to kill someone's momentum doesn't he? Last year it was Kane and Ryder...I guess it is the shield's turn.



The Prodigy said:


> this is so wrong
> 
> 
> but hilarious at the same time



 It really really is.


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 29, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> this is so wrong
> 
> 
> but hilarious at the same time



And true as well.  It was vince telling him to do the head butts that gave him the brain of a 90 year old Alzheimer sufferer and a 90 year old Alzheimer brain in a fit middle age man is a time bomb.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

ovanz said:


> I don't get why Heyman was so worried about Brosnar beating vince, he was gonna fire him anyway in the storyline.


Heyman is just going for that oscar/ doctorate in plausible deniability.  kayfab.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> Lesnar might be too much for taker to handle right now.. guy barely walks..


That's how you sell the WM match. 

HHH thought he had Taker because the dude couldn't even leave the ring under his own power the year before. Brock is an entirely different animal than Hunter and Taker knows he's a killer because he's been in the ring with him before. Outside of a match with Cena, the Brock match is one of the last absolute money matches left in Taker's storied career.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah if it was not Rock/Taker it should have been Brock/Taker. Punk/Taker we just know Punk going to lose. Yeah we can probably guess Brock or Rock would too, but with Punk we definitely know he will.

 2 years after Del Rio won the RR we are still in the same place we were then -HHH/Taker. No one has come up from midcard except maybe Ziggler and the only real Major Heel is Punk and Show...there are no heels! Cesaro,Wade, Sandow, Rhodes are the only other ones.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


>


Heyman is such an awesome scumbag. Looked like an old-time mafia capo when he was setting Maddox up to get his ass kicked. 




Danger Doom said:


> WWE.com
> 
> 
> 
> Remember when Vince died in that Car explosion.


Doorag-wearin', ECW Champion Vince was the greatest thing EVAR.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> It was Rock/Cena
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rock Shena pop was nothing , nothing to Lesnar pop. Only one who surpass that pop was D Bryan rise.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Not a star at all guys, amirite?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Which bum you paid to paint that bum mural.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> That's how you sell the WM match.
> 
> HHH thought he had Taker because the dude couldn't even leave the ring under his own power the year before. Brock is an entirely different animal than Hunter and Taker knows he's a killer because he's been in the ring with him before. Outside of a match with Cena, the Brock match is one of the last absolute money matches left in Taker's storied career.



i guess.. but i mean physically taker could get really hurt... lesnar is a stiff hitter man


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Creative should've come up with a more believeable injury then a "broken pelvis" though. Like when Lesnar slapped the Kimura on HHH you could've at least halway believed that his arm was broken even when it wasn't even fully applied, but a broken pelvis from a     F5?


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

It doesn't break the arm, it breaks the shoulder.

Schooling little jimmies these days.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, Vince landed on his hip last night. You could reasonably believe a senior citizen like Vince taking the move could break his pelvis from the impact.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

If Brock punches you in the stomach, your left leg explodes.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 29, 2013)

Some bum on deviant art named Craig Paton, obvs no talent.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Some bum on deviant art named Craig Paton, obvs no talent.



Obviously needed the money to pay his rent .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> It doesn't break the arm, it breaks the shoulder.
> 
> Schooling little jimmies these days.



I'm actually pretty pissed you did that to me man, considering I'm a big ass MMA fan. You go this one, it won't happen again though


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

You should learn from users like DD and GG. 

I retired DD from this thread once, and made GG pick up a comic relief gimmick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

You mean when I alt tab back to Starcraft no selling your offense .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Pick up a comic relief gimmick? I've always been a comic relief gimmick. 

Flow needs to realize he's been jobbing to this thread's Santino all along.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow is the Zack Ryder of this Thread. Woo Woo Woo


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

No, more like CM Punk since I get pops while I rustle everyone's jimmies.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Zack Ryder gets pops too, he just doesnt win anything .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow lost his smile on Sunday and retired to avoid jobbing.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Better than being a Hulk Hogan and Cena jimbos 

At least posters in this thread will comment about how I was a genius 20 threads later.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

No one thinks you're a genius, Flowswoggle.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

You see that TheGreatOne?

That's how you get heat.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Or telling us genius things like people only want Macho Man in the hall of fame because he died.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

If I cute shit promos like you Michael Flow I would be getting cheap heat as well .

My favourite is Cripple H deserve to be the best wrassler ever .


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

It's too late Holly Wood Hulk Doomgan, even you sell to my promos. 

Best in the world.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

But Danger, this is the moment, the dawn of the beginning of the moment right now of the Age of Flowguillicutty.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Ghost we got to cut him some slack the rookie , Flo Dallas, seems to be getting some pops .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

We gotta slowdown. Floback can't keep up with the pace and is already gassed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Somebody call Flodus Meh momma....


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

lol, what the hell is this? Team of R Doom and smiling Ghofi?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah Shucky Ducky Quack Quack Flooker T.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Mike Adamflow is telling us that we're Jamaican him crazy.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

oh we're shooting on thread regulars now? 

Ghost has hot gifs for his set to hide his latent homosexuality (probably also for dudebro) 

Shadow Rep has grey pubes.. and Flow is like a heel cena, cutting cheesy heel promos


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris Masters is back ladies and gentlemen...hopefully with a better gimmick .


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Paul Doom is Brock Lesnar's manager, that's why he follows him every where he goes and is his number 1 fanboy.

I remember when he described Brock Lesnar's F'5.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Khristian shooting on twitter now, mad that he's been buried constantly. Gonna tell us his account got hacked.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Helms is shooting via youtube cuz he got fired 15 years ago


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

You guys get into this thing a little too much although it is hilarious


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

no that was you Ghost Angle


----------



## Shozan (Jan 29, 2013)

where's my heat? you all in a job squad level of suck ass!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

What in the world is going on now in this thread?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Shozan *Ryder*.. THAT IS ALL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris Jericho invented being relevant


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

All these hasbeens/wannabes don't realize I'm the one who initiated this feud.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow Michaels losing something else other than his hair


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

shit.. hide your talents.. Shadow H is lurking


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris said:


> shit.. hide your talents.. *Shadow H* is lurking


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Shadowtaker is yet to post cuz his entrance is taking too damn long.. poor old man can barely walk..


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris Jericho trying hard to be relevant by getting into a feud after his "6 year" absence


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

is anybody getting what TheGreatKhali is trying to say?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Khrisma is going to debut anytime now...... Soon.... Hopefully....future endeavors .


----------



## Shadow (Jan 29, 2013)

Big Flow still trying to remove the duct tape on his legs.

Khriscardo showering with his Bret The Gashitman Hart glasses


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Khris Jericho tempting The Great One to bury him faster then HHH did during his Undisputed  title reign


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Somebody better remove that mask before Khris Cara kills himself in the ring.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

>BAH GAWD.. HE'S BACK.. ITS THE SHADOWFAKER!!!!!


>Danger Dykstra is still butthurt Flowchena banged his girlfriend 6 years go..  


>TheGreatSwagger is still employed? Vince: get on your knees


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Khrystero better 6......1..... Get outta here.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Macmahon the real illegitimate child of Vince Macmahon


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Khrisback must've forgot I've been carrying him through this rivalry, his one-liners are laughable


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Khristus Jack , Shadowkind , and Vasto love the many faces of Mick Floley .


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 29, 2013)

What the hell is going on in this thread?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Rhodes and TheGreatSandow are still cranky of jobbing to Flowchena and Ghostmus last night


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

No one knows HK. Just like how Khrisback only knows 3 words


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> What the hell is going on in this thread?



From the looks of it, a promo-off.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Lord Khrisai is wants an encore lingerie match.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 29, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> From the looks of it, *a promo-off*.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

>TheGreatKelly wins via rollup AGAIN..

>Danger Morrison is mad Melina didn't let him watch last night


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

what the fuck @ these last posts


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Look its the return of the fataminal Darctista.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Khrissy Long can't make this a tag team match, noones helping him as me and DD bury him


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

Can we all agree the Rock needs to grow his hair back and stop doing steroids


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

When it is NXt? tuesday? doesnt' show in firstrowsports. Everytime someone we don't know enters Raw you know is someone from Nxt (nexus, shield, big E, boo dallas).

Last time I watched Nxt Big E. Langston was the nxt champion lolz. Yet he is just Ziggler and Aj butler/bodyguard in the wwe canon universe.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Yep. Haha and the thread title reigns true. HK and Darc and NACSB start shooting


----------



## Ceria (Jan 29, 2013)

ovanz said:


> When it is NXt? tuesday? doesnt' show in firstrowsports. Everytime someone we don't know enters Raw you know is someone from Nxt (nexus, shield, big E, boo dallas).
> 
> Last time I watched Nxt Big E. Langston was the nxt champion lolz. Yet he is just Ziggler and Aj butler/bodyguard in the wwe canon universe.



supposedly Ricardo's a great wrestler, either there or FCW but in E he's only an announcer who can't wrestle.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 29, 2013)

Ceria said:


> supposedly Ricardo's a great wrestler, either there or FCW but in E he's only an announcer who can't wrestle.



He did kick Big Show in the head using ADR jumping kick. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UCsjJiFwQdM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

Main Event is tommorrow, but what channel is it on anyway?  I've been curious on wanting to watch it.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Ricardo definitely doesnt have the physique of a wreslter. It'd be pretty funny to see him as a sort of high flyer though, wobbling around and yet able to fly through the air. And word that enzuguri to Big Show was pretty cool

@Placid-Main Event comes on ION. If you have Fios like me its channel 31 at 8


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Yep. Haha and the thread title reigns true. HK and Darc and NACSB start shooting



I do want the Rock with his old hair back bro. 

He looks like he's trying to pull an Austin look


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

Crap, my carrier doesn't offer that channel.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

There's always stream


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

The Rock with hair > The Rock with no hair


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Main Event's not worth too much effort anyway.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Jan 29, 2013)

Heh, a quick question but have any of you guys picked up the Rock's GI Joe 3 3/4" character figure?


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> The Rock with hair > The Rock with no hair



doesn't roids fuck with your hairline


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

The Rock needs to grow a full beard .


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

and cody Rhodes needs to shave that mustache


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## HK-47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Kurt Angle is best Angle.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

You guys feel like The Rock isn't even WWE champion?

It just feels like he's holding the title for someone. Not even hating, it's just a fact. It's like the prestigous and dedication CM Punk put towards trying to keep it is now going to waste with him holding it when it's obvious it's just going to go to Cena or something.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 29, 2013)

Worst part is, he's not even going to defend it until he loses it.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> You guys feel like The Rock isn't even WWE champion?
> 
> It just feels like he's holding the title for someone. Not even hating, it's just a fact. It's like the prestigous and dedication CM Punk put towards trying to keep it is now going to waste with him holding it when it's obvious it's just going to go to Cena or something.



I think its cause we see him as champion. then you see more movies with him in it and you realize, he isn't staying long


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

To make this worse,

The Rock just seems like he's going through a mid life crisis and wants to relive his glory days. He shouldn't be going for the WWE championship. He should be feuding with other super stars, building them up, or putting them over Honestly, I'm just starting to get sick of seeing him come here. 

He isn't as brutal he was on the mic like he use to be, he's more cheezy with his promos, smiles to the camera a lot..


shit, his ring work has gone down the drain. I mean, does he really think that Brock Lesnar skip thing he does in the beginning makes him look cool? He was doing that shit so long in his match vs Punk before it started, it just started looking tryhard after awhile. 

where as, you have guys like Chris Jericho who do not mind putting guys like Dolph Ziggler over. The WWE doesn't even know how to build Ziggler up. They did it perfect. They had Jericho win one PPV over Ziggler, then had Ziggler defeat Jericho the next day. It didn't take away any of their credibility. But with Cena, no, Cena HAS to bury.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> To make this worse,
> 
> The Rock just seems like he's going through a mid life crisis and wants to relive his glory days.



Him saying that he's back everyweek to another city doesn't help this either


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> doesn't roids fuck with your hairline



It does? 

That's news to me


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> To make this worse,
> 
> The Rock just seems like he's going through a mid life crisis and wants to relive his glory days. He shouldn't be going for the WWE championship. He should be feuding with other super stars, building them up, or putting them over Honestly, I'm just starting to get sick of seeing him come here.
> 
> ...



I think Cena is like not allowed to turn heel at this point. The backlash WWE would probably recieve would be too much, because parents of the kids watching would complain that their kids "Hero" is now a bad guy. So we're stuck with this, until WWE stops giving a fuck and goes back to TV-14


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 29, 2013)

I feel like Cena really is forcing himself at this point to be as shitty and lame so the WWE has no choice but to change him.


----------



## Darc (Jan 29, 2013)

the Heyman bunch


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 29, 2013)

epicness


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

If Brock and Punk tag team I imagine it being like Stone Cold and Triple H tag teaming, with them eventually fighting each other in the end. Paul is eventually going to betray Punk, so that could be used to launch Punk as a tweener (hopefully not a face)


----------



## Shirker (Jan 29, 2013)

Darc said:


> the Heyman bunch



Dream Team.



Not A cool story bro said:


> I feel like Cena really is forcing himself at this point to be as shitty and lame so the WWE has no choice but to change him.



Same. I mean, crap, even getting his ass handed to him for half a year hasn't helped him much. In fact, I have a feeling his credibility's gotten _worse_. Somethin's gotta give, because the guy's in some type of weird gimmick purgatory.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

He tries to shoot on the people that hate on him, and he just can't admit that he's hurting this damn company. 

"I know some of y'all didn't want me to win......from the sound of it. BUT WHAT HAPPENED. I WON"

You don't have to admit to SHIT Cena, just fucking give others a chance. He has the most power backstage, and he is already damn set for life. Cena could stop wrestling right now and live a comfortable life I bet.

He should be well behind pushing other talent/making big name stars. Which is why I don't give a darn about Cena at this point, he's probably a bully backstage/politically and doesn't care about pushing talent.

Screw the other yes men (Dolph Ziggler included I'm sure he is one) for not voicing their damn opinion when they were asked if they had a problem with the company. Maybe most of them ARE just happy being on television. Screw this roster.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

The people backstage doesnt have the drawing power to tell Vince fuck off. Okay let me correct myself the only other persons beside Shena that can do this are, Dudebro, Taker, to some extent Bryan and to a very minimal extent Zack because he does push merc I think he is one of the top 5 who sells the most. However he is too stupid to fucking demand better treatment .


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

It is pretty weird nothing has changed since Punk did his "pipe bomb" a few weeks back about the guys who haven't gotten their shots yet. I'd think he would be a big advocate for change considering he was them a few years back, but I guess he's more of a talker then a doer


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

He sucks now, and he's about to destroy the title with his Cena level promos. Like literally, the only thing that separates his promos from Cena is the fact that he cusses.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> He sucks now, and he's about to destroy the title with his Cena level promos. Like literally, the only thing that separates his promos from Cena is the fact that he cusses.



Yeah fucking right, his first promo with Punk and his ones on Smackdown with Sandow and Rhodes are not Cena level promos. The one he cut before his match with Punk was good too and could possibly even get you emotionally invested in the match. Something Cena can't do anymore. 

Seriously you're just mad Punk's reign is over. 400+ days wasn't enough for you? 




TheGreatOne said:


> It is pretty weird nothing has changed since Punk did his "pipe bomb" a few weeks back about the guys who haven't gotten their shots yet. I'd think he would be a big advocate for change considering he was them a few years back, but I guess he's more of a talker then a doer



Implying Vince gives a fuck about what Punk wants done.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> It does?
> 
> That's news to me



It does. Also gives acne like a mofo depending on how much one uses of course. Jeuvos shrink, but can be restored by therapy. And Chris masters is a prime example


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

This old jimmy is such a Rock smarck, he won't even admit it's not even ROck. It's Dwayne Johnson now, with a cheesy smile.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

And no, he didn't do the little skip thing.

Hollywood Rock walked out like his OLD heel 90s self, thrash talked, and moved sluggishly/slowly to the ring. He didn't skip and prance around like he had to take a piss really badly.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 29, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Yeah fucking right, his first promo with Punk and his ones on Smackdown with Sandow and Rhodes are not Cena level promos. The one he cut before his match with Punk was good too and could possibly even get you emotionally invested in the match. Something Cena can't do anymore.
> 
> Seriously you're just mad Punk's reign is over. 400+ days wasn't enough for you?
> 
> ...



I know they have beef but Punk is one of the most over stars in the company ATM, your telling me Vince won't listen to him because he's too proud to listen to reason? Damn


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Dear Lord Flow it has been 2 days now...get over it.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

And you're quite delusional if you don't think Vince won't listen to Punk, seeing as how if Punk leaves, about 60percent of the reason of watching WWE goes out the window.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> And you're quite delusional if you don't think Vince won't listen to Punk, seeing as how if Punk leaves, about 60percent of the reason of watching WWE goes out the window.



....:rofl


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh hush and go somewhere else you damn Rybotch/Cena fan.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> And no, he didn't do the little skip thing.
> 
> Hollywood Rock walked out like his OLD heel 90s self, thrash talked, and moved sluggishly/slowly to the ring. He didn't skip and prance around like he had to take a piss really badly.



Rock used to prance around like that.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

That was to mimick Brock tho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> Oh hush and go somewhere else you damn Rybotch/Cena fan.



 Ok Best in the world.

 thinking that Punk really is not replaceable when Daniel Bryan is already far more over then Punk is.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

YOu're a damn Punk hater vast, just shut up already.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Things Punk got done as the voice of the voiceless and an agent of change...

>Ice cream bars
>New title belt
>Under appreciated talent given more spotlight

Oh wait...he got none of that done. 

Obama accomplished more change than this false savior.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Guys, guys but Drunk proves one thing that not every body can do an elbow drop/moonsault.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Cena should face Rocky n Punk in a triple threat... I quit match


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> I know they have beef but Punk is one of the most over stars in the company ATM, your telling me* Vince won't listen to him because he's too proud to listen to reason?* Damn



You don't know much about Vince do you?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

I mean, if  Punk got Vince to rehire Colt Cabana it would probably result in Colt being used as a vehicle to get Bo Dallas over.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Vince will only listen if you are so damn popular losing you would be losing half your assets.

Like Losing Hogan and Macho Man to WCW.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> YOu're a damn Punk hater vast, just shut up already.



 Punk hater? not at all. But seeing how he has made absolutely no change and all that has come from his pipebomb is Cena2(sheamus) and Cena3(Del Rio)...GOOD JOB BEST IN THE WORLD! New people are here and by this time next year the same people will be in the main event scene.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Punk got that young go-getter, Kevin Nash over.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

Flow said:


> And you're quite delusional if you don't think Vince won't listen to Punk, seeing as how if Punk leaves, about 60percent of the reason of watching WWE goes out the window.



I'm sure he listened to Punk when none of the stuff Punk wanted ever was accomplished including not main eventing during half of his reign. I'm sure Punk wanted that as well, right? 

Vince doesn't care what Punk wants as long as he's making him money. Thing is, Punk doesn't make that type of money where Vince will put Punk's opinions and ideas above his own.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

No no no

Shena 2.0 is Sheamus

Shena 3.0 is Bareback

Shena en span is Del Rio


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Gashir whose the chick in your sig


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

The chick in my sig is always Abella Anderson.

Even when it was Scarlett Johansson.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Rebecca Linares > Abella Anderson


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

oh wow how could I forget her


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Yeah, but I can't find Rebecca Linares gifs that won't get me banned.


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

This thread should have a little jimmy proof test you have to take before posting here.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

You would then be disqualified Flow.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Rebecca Linares > Abella Anderson



Gianna Michaels > Sasha Grey> Alexis Texas > Rebecca Linares > Abella Anderson


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Eva Angelina >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

I would touch Gianna with a 10 foot pole. Not because she is ugly or anything but because I am afraid my dick will combust from catching a new strain of STD that just blow it the fuck up.

Madison Ivy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## EJ (Jan 29, 2013)

God DD  you're the biggest jimmy in this thread saying things like Hulk Hogan was the greatest of all time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 29, 2013)

So apparently ratings shot up to 3.27 when it was getting 2s all of last year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 29, 2013)

Tori Black >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 29, 2013)

Lisa Ann 




Flow said:


> God DD  you're the biggest jimmy in this thread saying things like Hulk Hogan was the greatest of all time.



Ese, we are talking about chickitas and you are the only one here fantasizing about Drunk wrapping that champion ship belt around you.


----------



## The Prodigy (Jan 29, 2013)

In the end they'd all solo you in under 5 minutes :33


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

So... I heard Swagger's back..?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> So apparently ratings shot up to 3.27 when it was getting 2s all of last year.



Stupid sexy Tensai... 



HK-47 said:


> So... I heard Swagger's back..?



Is he interesting now?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

So I heard somewhere Swagger's back?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Does he have Bankai?


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Does he have a beard? Beards = Push nowadays.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

Sage mode Jack Swagger back from Toad mountain.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2013)

Correction it was a 3.7.


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

What's up with Smackdown tonight? Having a hard time finding dem spoilers.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

SWAGGER CAMEBACK WITH A BEARD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

coming back to job like Tensai...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

Tensai face turn confirmed.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah because they really need another monster face.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

It looks like he's gonna be a tag team with Clay.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It looks like he's gonna be a tag team with Clay.



 Just means more of raw people do not want to watch...unless you are a child.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Flow has repeatedly bashed the Rock over and over again with the same damn post over and over and over again.   

It's like if you didnt read it two pages ago you will hear it again.  I say that if we reach page 42 and dont read about Flow bashing Rock again then PEOPLE REJOICE!!!!

Rep to the guy who can count how many times Flow posted the same thing over an over again.

Meanwhile, if you agree with him you automatically are a ''Mark'' of some kind.  While he is completely bias.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Shadow said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Were you not here when he was doing this about Ryback? He truly is a Punk fan with his repetition...just like his hero Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Just means more of raw people do not want to watch...unless you are a child.



So that means 100% of their target audience will be retained during their segments.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

You know when a guy like Shadow who is rocking the same damn Avi for almost 2 years about Drunk. Calls you a Drunk Fanboy you know he is telling you the truth.


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2013)

I just remembered something guys, its about Ric Flair when he was still active on RAW. How come they never told us his weight whenever he does his entrance? Is he embarassed about his weight?


----------



## Jake CENA (Jan 30, 2013)

The only thing CM Drunk has done/proven to all of us is dat not all wrestlers can execute a perfect moonsault/elbow drop and springboard clotheslines.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

He's great at being skinny fat.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

i want to be happy about swagger but i always fear the most out of WWE


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> SWAGGER CAMEBACK WITH A BEARD



Step one is complete. Step 2 is for him to not be boring.

Tough task, but if Miz could finally learn how to sell a bulldog, I'm expecting this return to result in good things for Thwagger.



Shadow said:


> Rep to the guy who can count how many times Flow posted the same thing over an over again.
> 
> Meanwhile, if you agree with him you automatically are a ''Mark'' of some kind.  While he is completely bias.



Heh, sad part is that I actually tend to agree with a good number of the stuff he says. But then he starts doing the forum equivalent of spankin' it in public and I have to look the other way for a bit until he calms down.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Jan 30, 2013)

There was nothing boring about the Swaggie. It tasted like freedom 


The Prodigy said:


> I was wondering where that would've gone too
> 
> than the crippler was gone forever



I know I'm slowpoking it big time here but the Vince's car explosion angle was supposed to lead to Mr. Kennedy being the accomplice, and it was supposed to be his big main event push. Benoit happened a week later so they scrapped it.

They revived the angle like a month later with Vince having an illegitimate son. It was going to be the same thing with Mr. Kennedy being the son and getting a main event push. However Mr. Kennedy got a Wellness Policy violation right before the reveal so they scrapped it and dumped it on Hornswoggle instead (the go-to for when they have no fucking idea what to do with an angle, ie Anonymous GM). They even referenced it by having Mr. Kennedy come out during the reveal and say that he had figured it out, he was Vince's son, and then getting booted out (it was the last night before his suspension kicked in).

This is after Mr. Kennedy was supposed to cash in MITB on an injured WHC Undertaker, only to get injured himself the same week so that they had him drop the briefcase to Edge instead (who got injured like a month later, and then we got the horror of Khali as WHC because basically the entire Smackdown roster was injured).

After Kennedy came back from his suspension, they tried Kennedy as a face, he flopped, he pissed off Orton by botching a move, and got canned.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> There was nothing boring about the Swaggie. It tasted like freedom



And freedom tasted like Raisin Bran....




> "Keneddyyyyyy"



Interesting, I never knew this.

Jeez, what leprechaun wife did he sleep with to get *that* string of bad luck?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's great at being skinny fat.







Khris said:


> i want to be happy about swagger but i always fear the most out of WWE



 Of curse they are not going to do anything with him...sad when you remember he is supposed to be a former world champion



Shirker said:


> And freedom tasted like Raisin Bran....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You burying raisin bran brah!?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vince should take a Page out Oro ninja handbook slash open the belly of the death god and Edo summon . Macho Man , Eddie, Owen Hart, and Big Boss Man .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

Smackdown Spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Smackdown opened with Booker T in ring with Sheamus, Kane, Great Khali, Randy Orton, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler, and A.J. Booker spoke about the Elimination Chamber.

Jack Swagger came out and wants in the Chamber match. Ziggler still has Money in the Bank, so he doesn't wanna be in Chamber. He threatened to cash in his MITB contract during WrestleMania. Booker announced Dolph would have to fight Alberto Del Rio tonight.

1. Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara defeated Kane and Daniel Bryan in a non-title match. Huge pop. Great work. Mysterio took a hot tag in to a 619 and a head butt off top rope for the hometown win. Kane and Bryan argued their way out of the arena.

2. Great Khali defeated Jinder Mahal.

Booker and Teddy Long appeared on the screen from backstage. Sandow and Rhodes interrupted and said a poem. Sandow had to fight Sheamus. Booker said they go from Rhodes Scholars to Roadkill.

3. Sheamus fought Damien Sandow to an apparent no-contest. Sheamus delivered the forearms to the chest. The Shield came in. One of the Shield members took a Brogue Kick, but they ended up Triple Powerbombing Sheamus. No one came out to help. Sheamus walked off with the referee.

4. Randy Orton beat Wade Barrett in a non-title match.

On screen, Barrett was about to be interviewed by Matt Striker asking about the Bo Dallas elimination in the Royal Rumble and the loss to him on Raw. Barrett didn't answer because he saw Dallas talking to some hot chicks. Barrett attacked Dallas.

They have been showing Del Rio outside waiting for Big Show for what he did to Ricardo Rodriguez.

Finally, Big Show arrived and Del Rio attacked him with a stick. Del Rio shouted in Spanish. Show yelled stop and did not fight back. Show jumped on top of a Crown Victoria car, which Del Rio basically tore up. Eventually, Show jumped into another car and drove away.

Backstage, Del Rio told Ricardo Rodriguez, who wore a neck brace, not to come out for his match.

5. Alberto Del Rio defeated Dolph Ziggler in a non-title match. There were multiple near falls before Del Rio won by submission with the Cross Arm Breaker. During the Del Rio's celebration, Big Show appeared on the big screen and had Ricardo by the neck.

Del Rio tried to leave the ring, but Show told him to stay there or he would hurt Ricardo. He warned Del Rio not to attack again. Show gave Del Rio the knockout punch. Del Rio ran to help and screamed in Spanish. Del Rio got a huge pop and was over with the Hispanic population in San Diego.

Show came out in jeans and said "Boohoo, I hurt Ricardo Rodriguez." He said let that be a lesson to all the stars in the back and all the immigrants in attendance. He said he pays people like you to clean his pool and mow his lawn. He added that the current champion is nursing his burrito. Del Rio came out. Show told security to keep him away and said Del Rio is not worth of the belt or in his league.

Security kept Del Rio at the bottom of the ramp. Del Rio ended up getting in the ring and was knocked down. Show grabbed a chair. Del Rio kicked Show and ended up with the chair. He struck Show multiple times. Show rolled out of the ring and ran aay. Del Rio's music played and he celebrated in the ring and shook hands at ringside to end the show.




See? Told you Cena was afraid of facing Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

This guy got shot in the eye, but he was still madder about Punk losing to The Rock.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow smackdown sounds garbage and more pandering of del rio in those high latino areas.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This guy got shot in the eye, but he was still madder about Punk losing to The Rock.



 I am sure one of these reaction vids is Flow.


----------



## God (Jan 30, 2013)

^


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> See? Told you Cena was afraid of facing Alberto Del Rio.



It's dat enziguri, man. It's everyone's kryptonite 
----------------------------------------

Eh, face Del Rio doesn't bother me. Heel Rio wasn't amazing, this coming from a somewhat Del Rio fan. At least now he's getting some cheap reactions from the latinos and little ji--*hurk*....

...ahem... younger viewers. This is a good place to keep him until the E figure out just what the hell they wanna do with him as a heel.


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow, didn't think you guys would stoop to Cena fan level pandering to Vast.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> In the end they'd all solo you in under 5 minutes :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



So you people stop with the divas pics and go full pornstar pics? (not incluiding the divas that are pornstars ) I like how this thread is evolving. 

I dont' give a shit about wrestling anymore, i just come to this thread for the pictures .


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JkiIdBDIPD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2013)

The Prodigy said:


> In the end they'd all solo you in under 5 minutes :33
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Did I end up in the bath house again by mistake?


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Wow smackdown sounds garbage and more pandering of del rio in those high latino areas.
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure one of these reaction vids is Flow.



Doesn't Del Rio need that? In the first few places they went after the turn he was getting little to no reaction from the crowd at all. They can go back to normal places now that the younger kids have heard other people cheering for him it'll continue. And if it doesn't we're gonna have Heel Rio again soon


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Jan 30, 2013)

Trish Stratus is the third inductee to the Hall of Fame this year. I wonder when they are going to put Lita in as those two were the backbone of the women's division for most of a decade.


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah so I'm thinking next page full of divas.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

I would post more diva pics but........talking about wrestling would keep us on topic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Flow said:


> Wow, didn't think you guys would stoop to Cena fan level pandering to Vast.



 Uh oh here comes repetive outburst from flow #316

PIPE BOMB! BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRLLLLLLLLLLLLLDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!



TheGreatOne said:


> Doesn't Del Rio need that? In the first few places they went after the turn he was getting little to no reaction from the crowd at all. They can go back to normal places now that the younger kids have heard other people cheering for him it'll continue. And if it doesn't we're gonna have Heel Rio again soon



 He will still not get great reaction in those other places. Those kids are suppose to forget he was a heel just last year...and hit santa clause!?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm just curious if you guys hate Cena, but also hate Punk ...who do you want as the main face of the WWE?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

Waiting on Brock vs Daniel Bryan for smarks must be what it feels like for the little Jimmies that have been waiting on Cena vs Undertaker.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

speaking of taker...


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

Maybe Taker only wants to face Stone Cold at WM and knows that next year Austin could be ready for one last match


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> He will still not get great reaction in those other places. Those kids are suppose to forget he was a heel just last year...and hit santa clause!?



Are you implying that they won't 

'sides, it was an accident. I feel like I'm the only one that thought Cena and Foley looked like the heels in that episode 



Not A cool story bro said:


> I'm just curious if you guys hate Cena, but also hate Punk ...who do you want as the main face of the WWE?





VastoLorDae said:


> Daniel Bryan.



Judging from how this thread started reacting to Punk after his ME status, I honestly wouldn't wish it on him....


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

Dat Trish Stratus  

Her lovely melons will be back


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

As long as Ricardo gets people to play sing-a-long, the crowd will cheer Del Rio, kinda like how they loved the New Age Outlaws, even though they completely sucked.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Kinda like how they loved the New Age Outlaws, even though they completely sucked.



The part that pisses me off most about this post is that I can't necessarily disagree.

Screw you, they're still awesome in my eyes


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 30, 2013)

I hope the Godfather comes back and saves us all from this WWE


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 30, 2013)

The Godfather in PG WWE? I wish


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Judging from how this thread started reacting to Punk after his ME status, I honestly wouldn't wish it on him....



 Everyone liked it. It just the last 3-4 months of last year his title defenses were so repetitive and weak. They booked him to look incredibly weak. Nothing wrong with his promos or ring work(besides that ugly elbow)...just his booking was terrible. It just seems he has become one of those yes men now.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

It was around the time that the Jericho feud sort of bombed that I lost interest. I mean...how the hell did they manage to fuck that up?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2013)

Everyone is a yes-man except for Brock and Rock. Like I said Vince doesn't give a flying fuck what Punk has to say.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

The problem when chena leave (if they don't make him a cyborg so he stay forever) is that the new face will basicaly be chena 2. Shemus or Ryback will be pushed, because Vince love muscle men. And they will be more kid friendly.

Not the right guys that can cut good promos like DB, Ambrose or Ziggler.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Drunk vs Taker makes no sense. Also fuck that not twice in a life time bullshit.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

It was once in a life time...but they didn't specify "life time of what" could be one the life time of a fly or some animal that only lives for a year.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 30, 2013)

It was once in a lifetime for one of Cena's make a wish kids.


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm not even going to lie, CM Punk looked incredibly weak his last few runs.

He should of been cheating to win, while still placing GTS's on people. It's still fucked up, Show gets to win cleanly but not Punk.


----------



## Shozan (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

Yeah, let's post videos

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bV0LfHOpWY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

LOOOOL. Superstars/Main event? is so lame that it doesn't get show on FirstRow. (is also so lame i don't even reember it's name, superstars/main event? same shit? yes)



Or they cancel it? or move to other day?


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

What are your games matches that you would love to see?

Mine right now is:

Daniel Bryan vs CM Punk iron man match 

Daniel Bryan vs Brock Lesnar

Daniel Bryan vs Kurt Angle vs CM Punk

The Shield vs The Dudley Boyz (With Spike Dudley) TLC match


----------



## Shozan (Jan 30, 2013)

PAC & Teddy Hart vs. The Young Bucks vs. Supers Smash Bros. vs. Golden Lovers vs. Cole & O'Reilly


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

Ones that could still happen:

Ryback vs. Big Show

Kurt Angle vs. Jack Swagger

Stone Cold Steve Austin vs. CM Punk

Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar (Could happen, but for Taker's sake shouldn't.)

Kurt Angle vs. Daniel Bryan

Ones that will never happen:

Hulk Hogan vs. Stone Cold Steve Austin

CM Punk vs. Hulk Hogan

Ryback vs. The Ultimate Warrior

Goldberg vs. Brock vs. Ryback

nWo vs. The Shield


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

oooooooh The Shield vs NWO would be damn awesome. 

Or, The Shield would of been a good stable underneath Big Bossman to fight off/bury DX. 

DAMN it would of been awesome. Considering DX guys like Cactus Jack/Mick Foley.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was once in a lifetime for one of Cena's make a wish kids.



OH SHIT


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

-Undertaker vs Bikertaker.

-Goldberg vs Ryback.

-Paul Heyman vs Paul Bearer (evil fat pauls match)

-Spanish table vs english table

-Trish vs Mickie James in a bra/panties match

-Great Khali vs good taste.

-Hornswaggle vs Lesnar.

-Brodus vs Goodfather (son vs father fight like in tekken)

-Shemus vs Ultimate warrior 

-Chena vs an asian shemale. 

-Batista vs Bulltista vs Brass Body movie Batista 

-Big show vs Nappa

-ADR vs Nacho Libre

-Cole vs Coachman

-Hogan vs viagra.

-Vickie Guerrero vs the boogeyman.

-Dolphin vs Billy gun

-Viscera vs Mark Henry

-Mankind vs Cactus Jack, special referee Dude love.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2013)

Where my Main Event stream?!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

Triple H (Current) vs. Triple H (98-99) Buried Alive Match

Big E Langston vs. Mark Henry

Titus O'Neil vs Faarooq

Dean Ambrose vs. Big Boss Man

Ken Shamrock vs. Antonio Cesaro

Darren Young vs. The Godfather

Roman Reigns vs. Ryback

Alberto Del Rio vs. Eddie Guerrero


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 30, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Triple H (Current) vs. Triple H (98-99) Buried Alive Match
> 
> Big E Langston vs. Mark Henry
> 
> ...



Wait....what?!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 30, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Wait....what?!



A hamfisted and hackneyed attempt to make my list semi-diverse. Why?


----------



## ovanz (Jan 30, 2013)

I want Borg Lesnar and Jake the snake roberts tag team vs Linda McMahon and Vickie, in a hell in a cell match


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Gilberg vs Bareback

Sheamus vs ECW Test

Shena vs Ultimate Warrior

Drunk vs Macho Man ladder Match 

Dudebro vs Bryan

Boss Man and the Shield vs Cripple H and Michaels 

Ziggles vs Austin


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2013)

Fruity Pebbles Cena vs Thuganomics Cena

Rock with Hair vs Rock no Hair

PunkRock vs Jesus Punk

Umaga vs Three Minute Warning

DX HBK vs HBK

HHH w/ Chyna vs HHH w/ Stephanie

Kane with mask vs Kane no Mask

CleanShave Daniel Bryan vs Daniel Bryan Beard


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Masked Drunk vs Botch in the world Drunk

Jeritroll Jacket vs Jericho pants


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was around the time that the Jericho feud sort of bombed that I lost interest. I mean...how the hell did they manage to fuck that up?



I honestly think Vince sabotaged it.  Basically if it did work it would have put punk over Cena and we can't have anyone over cena.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 30, 2013)

Well Tensai is going face.   didn't he beat Cena a couple times in a row when he came back to WWE?  what the hell happened


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> speaking of taker...



a really difficult win for taker over cm punk is truly what punk needs right now..


----------



## EJ (Jan 30, 2013)

Before his match with Undertaker, Punk needs to look strong again. We need to see a more viscious side to him. It's cool, we already got the "He'll do anything to win" thing under him, just something a lot more sick/disgusting/aggressive in order to get the job done.

I would really like Punk to just get more "angry" in the ring, GTS people left and right, kick people in the head, while screeming/yelling jibberish like Stone Cold would do when he would stun people, but I don't want a "Stone Cold version" of Punk, I just think that would do his character quite well. Though, it's whatever Punk wants to do.


----------



## The Juice Man (Jan 30, 2013)

WWE "officially" sign El Generico.
_
PWInsider reports that El Generico has passed his medical testing and officially signed with WWE. He will be reporting to NXT some time next month._


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> It was once in a lifetime for one of Cena's make a wish kids.



Woah.. dude.. woah... like... woah. C'mon.



Flow said:


> I would really like Punk to just get more "angry" in the ring, GTS people left and right, kick people in the head, while screeming/yelling jibberish like Stone Cold would do when he would stun people, but I don't want a "Stone Cold version" of Punk, I just think that would do his character quite well. Though, it's whatever Punk wants to do.



I would adore this as well. The problem is that most of his WWE career (I say most cuz I didn't really follow him or anyone when ECW was still kickin' around, so I dunno), he's been "the cunning one". The type of heel that'd rather lead his prey into an orchestrated beatdown rather than just dish out one. Or he'd just, y'know, get inside his opponent's head.

So having him snap and just wreck a dude R-Truth style every now and then would kinda counter that, wouldn't it?



The Juice Man said:


> WWE "officially" sign El Generico.
> _
> PWInsider reports that El Generico has passed his medical testing and officially signed with WWE. He will be reporting to NXT some time next month._


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2013)

The Juice Man said:


> WWE "officially" sign El Generico.
> 
> _PWInsider reports that El Generico has passed his medical testing and officially signed with WWE. He will be reporting to NXT some time next month._


 
Shall I get this started?

OLE!!! OLE!! OLE!! OLE!!! OLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! OLEH!!!!

Im at work so if somebody could post the video it would be FUCKING AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

When WWE destroys his character all you marks will turn into Smarks .

[YOUTUBE]nPQ5YTzEc_Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2013)

El Generico has about the same big fanbase as Bryan and Punk maybe even with a greater following.

When I would go to ROH Shows in New York we had our very own El Generico in the crowd who apparently goes to all the east coast and canada shows.  Dude will have the mask and the Canadian flag and hyping up the crowd.

Not to mention Im sure WWE cant stop the OLE OLE chants.  Its a lot of fucking fun.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

They will damn sure mute or voice over those chants. They did it to D Bryan and to increase Bareback hype.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh shit El Generico is a wrestler? I thought you guys were just using a thread namefor someone in the company like: Bareback, Drunk or Borton. That's crazy


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> They did it to D Bryan.



And look what good it did.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 30, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> They will damn sure mute or voice over those chants. They did it to D Bryan and to increase Bareback hype.


 
I seem to remember that after Bryan lost his belt to Sheamus they couldnt drown out the chants in an open dome. You are severely underestimating how dedicated indy fans are. The Daniel Bryan chants kept going throughout the entire WRESTLEMANIA until The Rock showed up lol


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

i only saw a few matches, but i really like the guy.. can't wait for either the huge marking or the huge butthurt


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh I am not argue against the chants. I am telling you that if you watch WWE over a television or web you probably wont hear them unless it is absolutely deafening


----------



## Shirker (Jan 30, 2013)

Khris said:


> i only saw a few matches, but i really like the guy.. can't wait for either the huge marking or the huge butthurt



There will always be butthurt. This is a wrestling fanbase, Khris.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

smelling the first fuck up right now.. they will remove the mask..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 30, 2013)

Just ask Flow about his sore ass .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

Shirker said:


> There will always be butthurt. This is a wrestling fanbase, Khris.




oh yeah, my bad.. regardless; this will be a fun ride either way..


----------



## Raiden (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't think WWE should do Taker vs. Punk at Wrestlemania.

They should put it on another PPV.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 30, 2013)

Youtube comment "I want to see Dolph Ziggler sell the shit out of the BRAINBUSTAAAAAAHHH!!!"

This fucking this


----------



## Nemesis (Jan 31, 2013)

Shadow said:


> I seem to remember that after Bryan lost his belt to Sheamus they couldnt drown out the chants in an open dome. You are severely underestimating how dedicated indy fans are. The Daniel Bryan chants kept going throughout the entire WRESTLEMANIA until The Rock showed up lol




And the ball the WWE dropped there was unforgivable.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2013)

I think they more than picked up the slack after that incredible fucking match he had with the 2 out of 3 falls with Sheamus.  I have to relegate that as Match of the Year as the belt going back to Bryan was realistic considering the following he has ammased after he won the belt.  Not to mention that 2 out of 3 falls was a GREAT GREAT Match.

Then pairing him up with Kane was great as creative didnt know what to do with his character for a long LONG time until Punk's pipe bomb.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2013)

Somebody should change the title to OLE! OLE! OLE! just to fuck with the Soccer fans lol.

They will look at this page and end up staying just to look at the Mickie James pics posted


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

It is your thread Shadow.....


Also lets pick up after where we left off .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> And the ball the WWE dropped there was unforgivable.



yeah.. they could have used such over-ness.. even the next day at RAW, the YES chants were immense..


EDIT:

I mean look at this..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## SoulTaker (Jan 31, 2013)

The only person who still thinks Vince is currently a genius is Vince, but obvious statement is obvious.


----------



## Shadow (Jan 31, 2013)

Vince no longer sees potential.  He only sees dollar signs.  And the fact is that John Cena sells Merchandise.  I mean look at him he is a christmas tree of merchandise.

Hat. Tee Shirts, Wrist Bands, Arm bands, foam fingers.

Frankly on his best career not even Punk or Rock can outsell Cena in merch.   He just had too much individual pieces of merchandise that kids can get their parents to over pay for.  I remember going to a Raw House show at the garden and the wristbands alone were selling for 15 dollars each.  One wristband 15 dollars.  The hat being 45 dollars and the shirt being almost the same prize.  

he really is the modern day hulk hogan because way back in the 80s.  Hogan had the scarf the bandana the mustache and forget about the tee shirt cause I know even grown ass men wanted that tee shirt and would GLADLY overpay for it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

People would buy the Hulk tshirt, just so they could tear it in half like Hulk did. Then they would go buy another one.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Shadow said:


> Vince no longer sees potential.  He only sees dollar signs.  And the fact is that John Cena sells Merchandise.  I mean look at him he is a christmas tree of merchandise.
> 
> Hat. Tee Shirts, Wrist Bands, Arm bands, foam fingers.
> 
> ...



 The only reason rock does not outsell him because in his era there was variety. Besides himself there was DX and Austin Merch. and also WCW merch. It is easy for him and Hulk when there is no one else around and they are shoved down people's throats. And even then I think you overestimate his selling power.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

i don't understand kids nowadays though.. whats so special about cena's gimmick? even when i thought wrestling was real my favs were austin, kane, and taker(even when they became heel).. and all three had superb gimmicks.. 




Shadow said:


> Vince no longer sees potential.  *He only sees dollar signs. * And the fact is that John Cena sells Merchandise.  I mean look at him he is a christmas tree of merchandise.
> 
> Hat. Tee Shirts, Wrist Bands, Arm bands, foam fingers.
> 
> ...



you have to take loss to gain long-term profit though.. and even saying that DB is already selling merch. hell even ryder did/does..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2013)

Khris said:


> i don't understand kids nowadays though.. whats so special about cena's gimmick?



Same reason you can see hundreds of videos on Youtube of dudebros professing their hate for him.

He's basically the "Good guy greg" of wrestling. I have a feeling that WWE is seen as a cartoon by today's younger demographic, much like times of old.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

No reason to risk taking a loss when you can run Cena into the ground until he's 39 and barely able to run.


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2013)

Hell, if his recent injury is any clue, they'd still use him in storylines, they just wouldn't give him matches 

When he dies, technology will be advanced enough where they can seamlessly superimpose him in backstage segments 

EDIT*

Actually, scratch that last part; not just backstage segments. Y'know those Miku concerts in Japan or the recent Tupac appearance at that awards show? Holographic Cena in the ring no-selling ALL the moves!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Same reason you can see hundreds of videos on Youtube of dudebros professing their hate for him.
> 
> He's basically the "Good guy greg" of wrestling. I have a feeling that WWE is seen as a cartoon by today's younger demographic, much like times of old.



but times of the old had real dorky yet entertaining characters that actually grab you.. 



S.A.F said:


> No reason to risk taking a loss when you can run Cena into the ground until he's 39 and barely able to run.



shit has wear out eventually though.. just like wwe's programming did in the mid-90s..


----------



## Shirker (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry to swerve the topic, but something recently popped into my head that I'm curious about.

remember way back a buncha months ago, where CM Punk posted and later deleted a Twitter post that said something along the lines of "Dis sum ol' bullshit" (I'm paraphrasing)? Did we ever find out what that was about?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

It was when he was facing Shena in his hometown. He was supposed to drop the title to Shena and wasnt happy.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

Funny thing is when Vince had competition he was on the verge of becoming a Billionaire. Now the guy be lucky if he can maintain 150 million in his bank. 

He set up his entire company for failure. He made it so that his main demographic is kids and turn away a lot of adults and even so he made it so that if Shena is not working or in the main event he loses a lot of buy rates. When Shena is finally gone I would be surprise if the company hasnt filled Bankruptcy after 1 year. 

Also he place his daughter and Cripple H both of which got shit taste and know jack shit about running the show. Cripple H brought in so much failure talents, and he got a fuck up mentality of who he feels like pushing , and its not the guy who can get over. 

Shane O Mac at least knew that pushing real talent is good for business. Too bad he bailed out this sinking ship.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 31, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> It was when he was facing Shena in his hometown. He was supposed to drop the title to Shena and wasnt happy.



hm, I thought Punk was not happy because of some PPV or some RAW where he had to hit AJ of the ropes


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

Then the solution would be make DB sell more merchandise. Sell fake goat beards to kids at 50$. You can also put the fake beard and take a picture with kane for 80$. Success.

The bad thing is as i said before, when chena is gone, they won't push the right talents (DB, Ambrose, any who has good mic skills/wrestling) if chena is gone, they are gonna push shemus or ryback, probably shemus. And shemus will start selling wristband and more fake shit.


----------



## Mantux31 (Jan 31, 2013)

C-can some one make a gif of tensai.. dancing with lingerie


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Mantux31 said:


> C-can some one make a gif of tensai.. dancing with lingerie



We post 2390482308230 pages of divas and then you ask for THAT!?!??!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

gotta unsee..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Here, have some Miss Tessmacher


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

We must heal...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

miss tessmacher....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

Just lost my fucking appetite thanks a lot Ghost.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

I give the people what they want. 

/VincetalkingaboutCena


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

What happened on Main Event yesterday?


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 31, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> What happened on Main Event yesterday?



Was actually a good night imo.


*Spoiler*: _Main Event_ 






			
				WWE.com said:
			
		

> SAN DIEGO ?With The Road to WrestleMania clearly underway in the aftermath of Royal Rumble, WWE Main Event kicked off with a special edition of ?Miz TV? featuring Ryback. Also, Tensai battled Titus O?Neil in an epic clash of two powerful Superstars.
> 
> Ryback is The Awesome One?s guest on ?Miz TV? (PHOTOS | WATCH)
> 
> ...


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

I'll see if I can find it on youtube before spoiling it but I did read as far as "The Awesome One".  can't they give Miz a better nickname? lol

Currently watching it. Prime Time Playas clowning Tensai was great. Main Event flows better than RAW and Smackdown for some reason. Maybe WWE shows should only be an hour long.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

*watching page after page of nostalgia booking and fap material and...promo offs?*  Right, well seeing as we are so far after SD spoilers.  How about I react to that;

Kane and DBD can beat ANY AND EVERY tag team out there, but fall apart against Orton and Mysterio.  keep building young talent, Smackdown.  Guys, the tag division totally matters!  Ziggler gonna ziggler, watch how NO development happens between him and swagger, despite the potential.  The rest of the spoilers mean nothing to me.  *Understand how to watch wrestling you enjoy, folks.*


 /andimout


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Dean Ambrose _could _be pushed. Though, this is the WWE we are talking about. Vince probably will want to build him on his own just to have the "pride" of doing it. Probably by suggesting he should change his character around, and not keep him/have him do what Ambrose himself thinks. 

Does anyone even take Ziggler seriously anymore? I mean seriously, I don't care about the main demographic for the WWE anymore. They are a bunch of hypocrites that complain that Brock Lesnar should be fired for bullying Triple H (a guy in kayfabe that was probably one of the biggest bullies in the history of the WWE, but the families don't know that/forgot that/don't want to accept it), but cheer when John Cena, the face of the company, dropes feces on Ziggler. 

Yeah, as much athleticism/hard working Ziggler is, he screwed himself on that one. If I were in his shoes and WANTED to be looked at seriously as a main eventer/WHC I would of told creative, Vince, and Cena to completely fuck off.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

I want to expand a bit more on Dean Ambrose,

He has a lot of intensity when he stares people down. I seriously want to see him feud with Punk, Bryan or somebody. Mostly Punk, since I want to see how there chemistry goes together on the mic. 

I saw that intensity/crazed eye when Punk was "telling the Shield to fuck off", and he was just staring him down the entire time.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

^Then you'd have Ziggler in Kofi's spot on Superstars barely able to beat Mcgullicutty. 

Btw, lol at what they did to Tensai on Main Event. I already knew this was going to happen to him after the Tensai gimmick failed to get over but its still funny seeing it actually happen. Put a fork in it, although kinda bummed Titus had to lose to him.

Cesaro kicking the shit out of Miz and running away was great too. Cesaro is awesome, I think I like him a lot more than Barrett right now. Barrett needs to beg them to do something with him or something.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhn-0rq5INo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

I remember when Stone Cold would embarass The Rock by spraying him down with a truck full of beer, not dropping feces on him.

Like, I seriously do not know what Vince's fetish/fascination is with humilating people, shoving people's faces into asses, or his fascination/fetish with shit.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Maybe Vince is this way because of all those bumps he has taken over the years.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

Flow said:


> I remember when Stone Cold would embarass The Rock by spraying him down with a truck full of beer, not dropping feces on him.
> 
> Like, I seriously do not know what Vince's fetish/fascination is with humilating people, shoving people's faces into asses, or his fascination/fetish with shit.



Vince is into some weird fetishes now  

Probably because Linda  got him into it


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah, it's not like Big Show peed on William Regal, Jericho pissed in Regal's coffee and had him drink it, Droz vomited on people, The Brood dropped blood from the ceiling on people, Eddie Guerrero sprayed Big Show with feces from a hose ever happened.

Cena is evil and must be stopped for this new brand of bodily fluid humiliation!

Really...what happened to Ziggler and AJ wasn't that bad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

just confirmed that Cena shitted on them.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

I constantly have to rip Ghost's arguments to shreds,



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Yeah, it's not like Big Show peed on William Regal,



No, William Regal peed on Big Show by mistake. Big Show had ALWAYS been the butt end of jokes for a long period of time. In fact, this was when Big Show was being looked at as a joke for a LONG ass time. There is a reason why he hasn't been given that much spotlight in the main event over all these years. 



> Jericho pissed in Regal's coffee and had him drink it,




Are you seriously bringing up a guy that was buried by Vince himself up?




> Droz vomited on people,



Yeah, and how many of these people were being pushed for main event status?



> The Brood dropped blood from the ceiling on people,



YEAH, because I'm SURE this was done to make the audience laugh at them/bury these individuals. Try harder Ghost. 




> Eddie Guerrero sprayed Big Show with feces from a hose ever happened.



lol, read above. 



> Cena is evil and must be stopped for this new brand of bodily fluid humiliation!
> 
> Really...what happened to Ziggler and AJ wasn't that bad.




Yeah, it is. And your examples suck ass, no offense.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Could have been worse. The Rock crucifed The Undertaker.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Flow said:


> Edited for conservation of space



That wasn't even the point of my argument.  I was just pointing out that what Cena was doing was neither the first time it was done nor was Ziggler the only victim of humiliation. So why to you, this is suddenly the most flagrant violation of burying someone ever...I have no idea.

Hell, The Big Show is a main eventer and multiple-time world champion. If he can get peed on and shitted on and survive it, certainly Dolph Ziggler can too. 

Mark Henry got a fucking blowjob from a transvestite for crying outloud and survived it. Got Mae Young pregnant and she gave birth to a hand. Still went on to have one of the most dominating title reigns in recent memory.  

Trish Stratus was barking like a dog and got slop dumped on her. Didn't really hurt her, either.

Getting shit dumped on him on isn't going to make or break Ziggler's career and you seriously blow it out of proportion.

Now...jobbing to everyone in sight? That's a lot more damaging than any skit.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Alright...I see your point.

I concede, you're right. But with the way Ziggler is being handled, I don't see Vince pushing him since he has this hate for small guys for whatever reason.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

The problem is mostly that WWE books all their Money in the Bank winners like shit(see Punk jobbing to Umaga clean, Daniel Bryan going on a losing streak, Miz losing his feud to Daniel Bryan). They think they can have them job as much as possible before they cash-in, because once they win the title, it'll be meaningless. But Dolph has held onto the briefcase for so long, all he does is job. Losing to the world champions in non-title matches is the stupidest thing too. If anything, MitB winners should be kept away from the world champions in matches until it's time to cash-in. I mean, Ziggler lost to Sheamus as world champion on tv like what...6 times?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Could have been worse. The Rock crucifed The Undertaker.



After Austin had done that first


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Crucification was a popular form of punishment in the attitude era. Then again...so was setting people on fire or striking them with lightning bolts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

They knew how to make crucifying someone scary as fuck 


Dat actual Deadman


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Ziggler seriously could of been feuding with Randy Orton this entire time,

hell even The Miz and he could of won one of those feuds in the end, even if he cheated to win the matches it would make him look credible...

Really, there was no point of putting him up against Cena for that burial.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

if not ziggler, I'm sure Cena would do everything he can to bury Daniel Bryan


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

He would've been better off if they just ended it at the ladder match and he never got paired up with AJ. Let AJ and Big E feud with Cena on their own.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

They should of just thrown AJ in the divas division or something, and had Big E attack John Cena. 


HELL the fuck like...

let's be honest, Big E shouldn't even be in the damn WWE. It's obvious he's nervous has hell when he cuts promos. And it amazes me he hasn't had a match yet.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

They should've kept the 5 count gimmick and had him squashing 150 lbs dudes for a few months on Smackdown like Ryback did. At worst, you end up with a guy you can feed to people you want to give some credibility to. At best, you end up with another Ryback.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2013)

Flow said:


> They should of just thrown AJ in the divas division or something, and had Big E attack John Cena.
> 
> 
> HELL the fuck like...
> ...



 why are you amazed? the shield has only had one in total since they have appeared. Brad Maddox had been constantly squashed.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Or, they could just give contracts to great athletes, that are amazing on the mic.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Jan 31, 2013)

You're asking for too much from the WWDurr  Flow


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2013)

Why have they dropped the ball with Tensai, he beat super cena for christ's sake?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

Big E getting dismissed by Cena was hilarious. All those attacks on Cena and he doesn't even bother addressing Big E about it.



Ceria said:


> Why have they dropped the ball with Tensai, he beat super cena for christ's sake?



Because he can't get over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Big E makes himself less over with mic time.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Albert has always been "that awkward big guy"


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> if not ziggler, I'm sure Cena would do everything he can to bury Daniel Bryan


I want face cena vs bryan so bad.  Unlike Ziggler, DBD would turn that shit around on cena.  but hey, wwe knows who they can ruin and who is too experienced for it.  Whatevs.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

Bah gawd the boos kazarian is getting


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]xSNJX1aBDSw[/YOUTUBE]

Not hating, just being a bit of an echoer.  To piggyback onto it, I will give HHH credit for recognizing what really works.  Heh, he has stuck himself with VERY hot things these days quite often.  But let's realize that is JUST like VKM.  After all, invasion sucked, and flair vs hogan never really happened at their prime despite being in the same fed.  It's in their brain to never fully satisfy.  TO never go all out.  They always have to have the out of 'it could have been better'

It makes so much sense.


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

Only one watching TNA? LOL


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

I swear to God, leave it to The Rock to ruin the WWE. GTFO and go make your movies, great one.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

Because WWE wasn't ruined before that?

When most of the entire locker room sucking and being yes man, one has to be thankfull for the little time the rock, jericho and lesnar return to fucking save WWE. 

That won't be necesary if WWE pushed the right guys currently in the locker room (Ambrose, DB, Ziggler, etc). Instead of the generic roid monster WWE is gonna push.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

lol, I made the comment to seem like one of those spoiled ass Punk fans. He just came off of a year plus reign as WWE champion. Though it could of been a lot better with some of his wins, it was still pretty damn legit. 

Although I still would of loved to see Punk get a legit win over Punk that was near a clean victory for him (he still cheats to win), it's good The Rock is here to sort of...wait. No I won't say "keep pushing" Punk since this can just prove to start the process of burying Punk.


----------



## Ceria (Jan 31, 2013)

this impact's been better than most average raws.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

Ambrose need to cut ties with the shield. This is the type of promo we could get if he is pushed right:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6yTETVibMI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Apparently tna announced that they would start filming Impact on the road in other cities all year long? Good move.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Seriously, I do not understand why people care for the Hall of Fame. When you have guys like Jimmy Snuka in there who killed a woman, screw the hall of fame.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Regal above Orton and Lesnar?


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

Flow said:


> Seriously, I do not understand why people care for the Hall of Fame. When you have guys like Jimmy Snuka in there who killed a woman, screw the hall of fame.



Implying WWE even remembers who the woman was he killed.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Implying WWE hasn't killed even more people themselves.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

you know fucking hornswaggle someday will be part of the hall of fame


----------



## SAFFF (Jan 31, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> [YOUTUBE]xSNJX1aBDSw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Not hating, just being a bit of an echoer.  To piggyback onto it, I will give HHH credit for recognizing what really works.  Heh, he has stuck himself with VERY hot things these days quite often.  But let's realize that is JUST like VKM.  After all, invasion sucked, and flair vs hogan never really happened at their prime despite being in the same fed.  It's in their brain to never fully satisfy.  TO never go all out.  They always have to have the out of 'it could have been better'
> 
> It makes so much sense.



I think its a dick move to the fans who pay to see them at their very best. Who pay to see something amazing to not go all the way as a performer. Its why a lot of times i find Triple H as overrated.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Like seriously, the WWE waste our time with segments of Hornswoggle and Khali. They aren't entertaining, funny, a waste of space. And Khali gets payed so much damn money for what?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Khali opens them to the Indian market overseas and their potential one billion people fanbase. That's why he had that title run too.


----------



## EJ (Jan 31, 2013)

Why don't they just get a better guy that is Indian that can draw more than him and is better in the ring/on mic?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

Khali is in the WWE the same reason Yao Ming made NBA West allstar starter list each year.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

Khali or 3MB's Jinder Mahal.

Mahal is still better choice than Khali.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Jan 31, 2013)

India admire their genetic freaks more.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

Apu from the simpsons should be inducted in HoF more than Khali 

Khali whole shit when wrestling is "walk as frankestein, chest slap, chop to the head, big claw, foot on the rival for the 3 count".

At least Apu can cut damn good promos


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Khali is like a superhero to Indians. He used to be a police officer and those scars on his chest are from gunshots he suffered saving someone. He's probably their most popular sports figure behind some cricket players.


----------



## ovanz (Jan 31, 2013)

He can be superman there, but he can't sell wrestling moves even for all the curry in india. 

Wrong profession, he should b soap actor or movie star "the indian frankenstein and the sexy dancer love movie" or some super plot lke that. Or pornstar "the indian frankenstein and the sexy dancers night of pleasure II". My mind is full of shit.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

always liked sonjay dutt


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Jan 31, 2013)

Sonjay Dutt is from the US, though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2013)

so is glen jacobs.. but he's billed from parts unknown


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Whatever happened to Homicide?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

He's in ROH doing nothing.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 1, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Whatever happened to Homicide?



Botching and speaking horrible Puerto Rican Spanglish.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 1, 2013)

I think WWE will start burying CM Drunk now and will job to Khali and Heath Slater.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> He's in ROH doing nothing.





Majinsaga said:


> Botching and speaking horrible Puerto Rican Spanglish.



Lmao why didn't he stay in TNA? He could have been in Aces and Eights or something.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Because TNA pisses people off.  Not everyone can brace and tank it /kanyeshrug


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Can't piss anyone off more than WWE has.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

What can TNa do to beat wwe??


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> What can TNa do to beat wwe??


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 1, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qu1qrnJlzQA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Lol and people like Saf still say punk isn't over or a draw. Just lol


----------



## Jimin (Feb 1, 2013)

Rock vs. Cena II would be better off happening at No Way Out instead of another Wrestlemania.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes, Flow getting tweeted by new reporter of a small time News company means you are super over.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk is over, that's not really arguable. Now...is he a draw? That's debatable. He's been up and down as far as that goes. It kinda depends on his opponent. He does move a lot of merchandise, though.


----------



## Jimin (Feb 1, 2013)

Maybe this would be a good chance for a Cena heel turn. It'll be one of the most unexpected heel turns since Hogan joining the nWo and Austin at WMX7.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

He is far from the Draw he was back at 2011 Summer.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2013)

I do not blame Punk for not being a draw...not totally. he blew his chance.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

Back then, post-MitB, he had the makings of being a breakout star that could maybe be a draw all on his own. He lost that momentum, though, but he's still a top guy. Nowadays, he still has people interested in what he does, but how he draws is dependant on who the opponent is. If you put Punk in with a good opponent or interesting enough storyline, he could draw. Meanwhile, a guy like The Rock or Stone Cold could draw even if his opponent was Santino. 

I still say he's a bigger draw than HBK, though. That dude almost bankrupted the company.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

If you think a guy in leather cowboy straps could be a huge draw then you must been crazy. Why you think Cripple H develop this whole Game gimmick.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Back then, post-MitB, he had the makings of being a breakout star that could maybe be a draw all on his own. He lost that momentum, though, but he's still a top guy. Nowadays, he still has people interested in what he does, but how he draws is dependant on who the opponent is. If you put Punk in with a good opponent or interesting enough storyline, he could draw. Meanwhile, a guy like The Rock or Stone Cold could draw even if his opponent was Santino.
> 
> I still say he's a bigger draw than HBK, though. That dude almost bankrupted the company.



 That is because Micheals was the top star/face of the company for about 2 years. Punk is perminent second fiddle to Cena. But like you said his momentum was shot post MITB...thanks to Vince/HHH/Cena. Cena for the least part and the otehr two for the most part.

 I still find it ridiculous Cena loses that match, does not get fired, and is rewarded a wwe title shot the same night Rey wins it. I mean really?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

The time Rey won that WWE title Rey had a lot of Momentum which he lacked for a long while. Shena just buried Rey in less than 30 minutes. 

No matter how hard that jackass works, no matter how much charity work he does. I will never respect Shena as a wrassler nor Cripple H . Fucking guys like them just got everything mapped out for them and a self destruct plan for any threat to that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

If the WWE wants to make you over, they will do everything in their power to do it. I mean, when HHH first won the world title in 1999, the fans couldn't care less about him. He was basically about as over as Jack Swagger was with the title. Everyone just wanted to see The Rock and Stone Cold. It wasn't until they gave him Stephanie as a valet, control of the entire company, and let him beat everyone clean(AS A HEEL) for about a year that people actually bought into that push. 

Now, if they did that for Ziggler or whoever, they'd probably get over too. Instead we see them jobbing every show. 

Punk is just lucky that the smarks had his back from day one and the little Jimmies eventually got into it too.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

I don't even know why people argue with Vast, when he has clearly admitted he was a Cena fanboy and didn't really care for Punk.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is because Micheals was the top star/face of the company for about 2 years.* Punk is perminent second fiddle to Cena.* But like you said his momentum was shot post MITB...thanks to Vince/HHH/Cena. Cena for the least part and the otehr two for the most part.
> 
> I still find it ridiculous Cena loses that match, does not get fired, and is rewarded a wwe title shot the same night Rey wins it. I mean really?



Like honestly, what basis do you say this off of? 

If it's "Oh, he gets bigger pops than CM Punk once and awhile" (which is complete BS, since Punk as a heel right now gets just about, if more pops than John Cena does) it doesn't mean shit, considering the audience are a bunch of people that find Santino funny, cheer for Cena, and mark out for Brodus Clay. 

Very rarely will you see people on the internet talk shit more about CM Punk than John Cena. So no, CM Punk isn't "permiment fiddle" to Cena, considering that many people prefer Punk over Cena


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk is over, that's not really arguable. Now...is he a draw? That's debatable. He's been up and down as far as that goes. It kinda depends on his opponent. He does move a lot of merchandise, though.



TLC this year (No punk and Cena headlining against Dolph) buys: 170k worldwide
71k domestic 99k foreign.

TLC last year Punk main event no Cena total buys: 179k

99k Domestic 88k Foreign.

So I guess Punk can draw more than Cena.



> Punk is just lucky that the smarks had his back from day one and the little Jimmies eventually got into it too.



More like he is lucky he has good in ring ability and a better story teller than Cena.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

I see what Ghost means, if it wasn't for Daniel Bryan's/CM Punk's fans, he wouldn't be over. The areas that were visited by the WWE for some odd reason had sparks of guys that respected guys like Bryan, Punk, etc and hated the HELL out of Cena last year. 

I think the WWE is playing it smart by not visiting those areas for longer periods of times.

We have a lot to thank some ranges of fans for, because I'm sure as hell Vince was looking on burying the hell out of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

I understand what draw is, sadly the kids and their mommy wants chena, they buy the ticket to see fruity pebbles. That's why i believe when chena is no more active, shemus or someone like that will be pushed/changed to fit more the tastes of kids/mothers. 

I mean everyone, incluiding chena is bored of his gimmic, but since the little jimmies want to see that, then ... 

Kids killing good things....since forever.

If i ever had kids, and they are Jhon Chena fans, i will throw them from a mountain like in tekken, so the mountain can teach them a lesson. Pretty sure that a mountain will be better parent than i will, anyway.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> Lol and people like Saf still say punk isn't over or a draw. Just lol


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

And SAF is still hating.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

CM Punk couldn't draw a fly.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

I popped for Swagger's comeback.  But less talk, lift heavy things.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember when people used to give HHH credit for being the top draw in the Attitude Era because ppvs where main evented as champion against Stone Cold and The Rock would have high buyrates. 

It's not an exact science to determine who's a draw or not, but CM Punk isn't a TOP draw. He's like a Bret Hart-type draw where he does have dedicated and loyal fans, but it doesn't spread out into casual fans that only know the big names or who only order WM every year if the main event interests them. But he's still one of the bigger draws in the current WWE. At least he's not Randy Orton who is a proven anti-draw as ratings will ALWAYS drop whenever he wins a world title.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

More reasons to push Ricardo. He will be a huge draw, chena's level of draw.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

No surprise Orton's an anti draw. He has to be the most boring main eventer I've ever seen. I'll take Cena's song and dance over Orton's.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk's a better draw than HHH.  But onto more important things, Kofi had a good match with swagger.  That table kick was sick.  Sandow and Seamus matches are always good, and their segment with Booker was perfect.  Bromantic.  Opening segment was aiite, tag match sucked.  Nice to see barrett have something to hate directly, whatever happened to that tourney?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> I don't even know why people argue with Vast, when he has clearly admitted he was a Cena fanboy and didn't really care for Punk.



 Rock>Punk

BEST IN THE WORLD!



Flow said:


> Like honestly, what basis do you say this off of?
> 
> If it's "Oh, he gets bigger pops than CM Punk once and awhile" (which is complete BS, since Punk as a heel right now gets just about, if more pops than John Cena does) it doesn't mean shit, considering the audience are a bunch of people that find Santino funny, cheer for Cena, and mark out for Brodus Clay.
> 
> Very rarely will you see people on the internet talk shit more about CM Punk than John Cena. So no, CM Punk isn't "permiment fiddle" to Cena, considering that many people prefer Punk over Cena



 Pops mean what exactly Flow? Draw means buyrates in which Punk can not generate. And Please do not ever use the internet to back your cause because they are way less the half the buyrate. even if the E were on good times I doubt they would still buy it.

 I mean Punk has yet to main event a WM and Cena was part of the two greatest selling of all time. Yes last year's was helped by the Rock but now currently in second place is the one he headlined all on his own. If this year turned into a triple threat it would be Rock/Cena with Punk along for the ride.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

I see no ones gives a shit about smargh down. Stay classy wrestling thread xD

Barrera's reaction to Pacquio's knock out. $$$$$  


For a moment i thought booker t cut his hair, more the glasses, what a geek look.

SWAGGER In smarg down?! wuth?_"

MOTHERFUCKING OF BEARD. He clearly has bankai now.

the stream colapsed, because of swagger beard.

Why people give a shit about misterio? =/ oh right, the crowd is shit, like always.

Rey mcdonalds and Botch cara vs HellNo

Ryder will you ever be relevant?
"woo woo woo, you know it"
So never? 

wtf...HellNo lost to team "let's draw the mexico audience"?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

Flow said:


> And SAF is still hating.



Do you even lift?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Ah fuck...Khali, some girl and hornswaggle. The kids in the audience will become more stupid than before the show.

Adams Family...yeah nail it.

NO MOTHERFUCKERS, DONT' DISOLVE TEAM RHODES SCHOLARS.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Crowd went crazy for Rey because its his hometown. He kinda got a meh reaction at the Rumble when he returned.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

The gay overtones between booker T and Teddy are strong, playa. *Booker T*eddy? fuck.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Rock>Punk
> 
> BEST IN THE WORLD!



Right now? No, considering Punk had to carry Rock in their last match, and has literally been crushing him in just about every promo they have had minus one in which it was literally almost/it was a draw. 

The Rock so far has been noselling Punk's promos by calling Paul Heyman twinky tits (HAHAHAHAHHAAHA SO FUNNY HAHAHAHHAHAHAA), or cussing on the mic. 



> Pops mean what exactly Flow? Draw means buyrates in which Punk can not generate.



Ugh, NO. If Punk was in the attitude era cutting heart driven promos like he has right now, I'm willing to bet Punk would have a wide range of draws. I love how you take two completely different time frames, and stack them up together when let's face it, wrestling isn't as popular as it use to be/as it was in the 90s. So of course the "buyrates" are going to be in The Rock's favor. 

I tell you what though, people would of gotten bored of The Rock's promos/catch phrases. People are starting to get bored of them now, and something Punk can do, he can innovate to something better/make himself more relevant rather then rely on catchphrases. He doesn't go around relying on "IM THE BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOORLD" he uses that as a closing line. 



> And Please do not ever use the internet to back your cause because they are way less the half the buyrate. even if the E were on good times I doubt they would still buy it.



all I see is blahblahblah I'm vast and I'm a Punk hater/Cena fan.



> I mean Punk has yet to main event a WM and Cena was part of the two greatest selling of all time. Yes last year's was helped by the Rock but now currently in second place is the one he headlined all on his own. If this year turned into a triple threat it would be Rock/Cena with Punk along for the ride.



Punk has yet to main event at a WM because Idk, he has JUST started to get his push. Punk has yet to take Cena out of the equation (which I would say is nearly impossible to do due to Cena/Vince). 

And you want to know what is also funny? Punk is getting better day by day on the mic, in the ring. He's only going to progress, but he's bringing more to the table than any superstar in the WWE right now. And that's a fact.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

If Drunk was in AE he would be the cruiser weight champ.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

No, he would be using the pepsi plunge, and fans would love him for it since he would be doing a better version of a pedigree.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

He would be the Cruiser Weight champ still. Just like Shena and Sheamus would be jobbing to the likes of Gilberg.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk wouldn't be allowed to use the pedigree in the Attitude Era. Pepsi Plunge? What are you smoking?


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes he would, it would probably be one of the moves he would use rarely. 

Triple H pedigreed Cactus Jack onto tacks, so Punk would be a draw.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 1, 2013)

HHH would never have allowed Punk to use his move. That was HHH at the height of his burying and arrogance. He would've made Punk cut his hair and dumb down his moveset like he made Frankie Kazarian do.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Shemus burrying Sandow again 

Shemus is agrny at however has better mic skill than him, that's why you don't see shemus attacking the great Khali.

THANK YOU SHIELD.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

Why would he do that to someone??????


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Punk would be in Raven's spot were he in the AE because no way would Trips allow him to use the pepsi plunge and no way would management have gave him the time of day.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

You dont realize Cripple H is an Asshole? The same kind of Asshole you hate Hogan and Shena for?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

This thread had become fan fiction. And not the type of porn fan fiction i could fap


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Swagger TIME.

lol such a noob fan reaction.

Yes Swagger, show 'em your Bankai. The beard is the zanpakutoh.


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

What the hell is going on lol?

You have DD being a big jimmy, and Ovanz talking about fiction porn.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 1, 2013)

You forgot Flow , who doesnt lift .


----------



## EJ (Feb 1, 2013)

What do you mean doesn't lift?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

LOL that brawl between Delritto and Show as funny.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Cm punk on a diferent era, that isn't fanfiction? you can also put Punk/chena/Rock in the 80's or bruno san martino era 

People talk about push new talent, yet they only talk about rock, chena and punk. Swagger won, no shit was given, he isn't the rock/cena/punk.

WTF happen to the stream? xd is showing a super retro female wrestlers match (before they were called "divas")


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

And they both have awful figures.  

Swagger won, I'm glad. Don't really care for Swagger though.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Well the woman in red was the more fuckable of the two. Well for that era.

Dat Aj ass in those pants. o_o she perform surgery in dat ass?. Big E still have the biggest breast of dolph's followers.

Don't worry Big E. Dolph will forgive you, if you give him a boobjob.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah not much of a challenge when the blonde looked like a grandma.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah i thought she was not so older, mae young. Still better looking than Linda or Vickie.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2013)

I remember Drunk during his SES days. He was like the ultimate jobber. Correct me if im wrong but I think Drunk never won a single match during that time. 

Im afraid Drunk will be reduced to that ultimate jobber status after rustlemania.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

You can call The best in the world drunk but at least he grew up from the rough streets of Chicago. CM tougher than Cena and Rock combined.

BEST IN THE WORLD!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 2, 2013)

ovanz said:


> People talk about push new talent, yet they only talk about rock, chena and punk. Swagger won, no shit was given, he isn't the rock/cena/punk.





Agmaster said:


> ....things, Kofi had a good match with swagger.  That table kick  was sick.  Sandow and Seamus matches are always good, and their segment  with Booker was perfect.  Bromantic.  Opening segment was aiite, tag  match sucked.  Nice to see barrett have something to hate directly,  whatever happened to that tourney?


Just saying.  Swagger needs a bit more time, but I'm like it so far.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> Right now? No, considering Punk had to carry Rock in their last match, and has literally been crushing him in just about every promo they have had minus one in which it was literally almost/it was a draw.
> 
> The Rock so far has been noselling Punk's promos by calling Paul Heyman twinky tits (HAHAHAHAHHAAHA SO FUNNY HAHAHAHHAHAHAA), or cussing on the mic.



  Flow still does not get that against the Rock...Punk...doesn't...matter.



> Ugh, NO. If Punk was in the attitude era cutting heart driven promos like he has right now, I'm willing to bet Punk would have a wide range of draws. I love how you take two completely different time frames, and stack them up together when let's face it, wrestling isn't as popular as it use to be/as it was in the 90s. So of course the "buyrates" are going to be in The Rock's favor.
> 
> I tell you what though, people would of gotten bored of The Rock's promos/catch phrases. People are starting to get bored of them now, and something Punk can do, he can innovate to something better/make himself more relevant rather then rely on catchphrases. He doesn't go around relying on "IM THE BEST IN THE WOOOOOOOOOORLD" he uses that as a closing line.



 Flow if I may borrow a line from the Smackdown games. "If wishes were fishes the world would be a Ocean." If Punk is such a draw or over then why has he not gotten people interested in wrestling again?

 I see you are being overly jealous of the Rock for Punk. You also say Punk never used his catch phrase over and over again. What the hell do you think "best in the world" was? That was a catchphrase and he said it like 2-3 times a promo.



> all I see is blahblahblah I'm vast and I'm a Punk hater/Cena fan


.

Keep no selling my posts and stick to your usual schtick...Cena style.



> Punk has yet to main event at a WM because Idk, he has JUST started to get his push. Punk has yet to take Cena out of the equation (which I would say is nearly impossible to do due to Cena/Vince).
> 
> And you want to know what is also funny? Punk is getting better day by day on the mic, in the ring. He's only going to progress, but he's bringing more to the table than any superstar in the WWE right now. And that's a fact.



 lol the past one he was the WWE champion for goodness sake Flow! He was just getting a push? what was mid 2011 up to that WM? And no it is just not Cena/Vince/HHH but also Punk's inability to be a draw.

 I never once knocked his wrestling ability or mic skills, but the ability to be a draw. He is not bringing anything more to the the table then anyone else. Look at his weak ass year+ long title reign? The later half of it was pathetic.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

This ass was once TNA's biggest draw.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Be truthful what is CM Punk missing in order to be a draw? Is it his charisma?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Mainstream appeal and media appeal. Like HHH or Kevin Nash said...he looks like a hobo or a fry cook. The big draws were all media darlings with a non-unappealing look. He had that sort of mainstream momentum after the pipebomb speech in 2011 but he lost it. Blame it partly on booking, partly on him not being completely comfortable as a face. Probably could have worked if he was a tweener.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 2, 2013)

Missed Smackdown, too busy playing WWE 13 with my new Brodus Clay/Godfather tag team, Bro-Train.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

man I gotta get this game! I almost have enough money to get it.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 2, 2013)

A lot of people rag on it, but honestly I'm enjoying it a lot. I just finished up making a Ryback CAW, but making his singlet is a bitch, but it came out pretty well. Looking into other CAWs I can make since I don't have community creations, but I'll get around it somehow.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

@VastoLorDe, you might as well since THQ is bankrupt and all.. the WWE games direction is unknown for now..


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> This ass was once TNA's biggest draw.



Is that velvet sky?  I wanna tap that so damn bad its not even funny!


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Mainstream appeal and media appeal. Like HHH or Kevin Nash said...he looks like a hobo or a fry cook. The big draws were all media darlings with a non-unappealing look. He had that sort of mainstream momentum after the pipebomb speech in 2011 but he lost it. Blame it partly on booking, partly on him not being completely comfortable as a face. Probably could have worked if he was a tweener.



Makes senses. Could he regain the steam he once had back?  Or does he have to go in a different direction?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> A lot of people rag on it, but honestly I'm enjoying it a lot. I just finished up making a Ryback CAW, but making his singlet is a bitch, but it came out pretty well. Looking into other CAWs I can make since I don't have community creations, but I'll get around it somehow.





Khris said:


> @VastoLorDe, you might as well since THQ is bankrupt and all.. the WWE games direction is unknown for now..



 Well I have had wwe 10 for long enough. I need an upgrade and I have actually heard good things about it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Not A cool story bro said:


> Makes senses. Could he regain the steam he once had back?  Or does he have to go in a different direction?



The pipebomb speech was one of those right moment, right time, once in a lifetime things. It's a moment you can't recreate, since the whole thing was so new and fresh at the time. The problem was that Punk promised change and a revolution and that he'd clean up the problems that were plaguing the WWE.

You have to examine at what attracted people to Punk in the first place to see why it worked. He was an anti-establishment guy that promised to take WWE into a new direction from the stale Cena whitebread face era. 

Instead, he didn't change anything and just ended up being a smiling babyface like the rest of the faces. Then he turned heel out of the blue and turned into a cowardly heel, at that. He's no longer legitimately "Best in the World"...he's a lying heel that says "Best in the World" while he weasels out of winning anything cleanly. During his title reign, he was stuck playing second fiddle to AJ, never got his revenge on Kevin Nash, got buried by HHH, got sidetracked in a meh feud with Jericho who turned out would job to anyone and everyone in his comeback, and yeah...aside from the length of the reign, there wasn't anything super memorable about his reign except for lost opportunities and the fact he never main evented anything that didn't involve Cena.  

Now his character is so far away from the one that gave people hope that the WWE was entering a new era, I'm not even sure how much repairing they would need to do to get him back on track to the "Voice of the Voiceless" guy we had back in mid-2011.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn....Ghost pretty much nailed it.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *snip



I you could hear me right now, you'd hear the longest saddest sigh in the world.

Dammit, Vince....


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Flow still does not get that against the Rock...Punk...doesn't...matter.



And you still don't get you're a horrible troll. You can keep going on though. 



> Flow if I may borrow a line from the Smackdown games. "If wishes were fishes the world would be a Ocean." If Punk is such a draw or over then why has he not gotten people interested in wrestling again?




Ok, since i have to break it down further...like I honestly do not know why.

If you honestly expect ONE GUY to draw millions of people into wrestling, then you're delusional. I'm sorry, but I'm just going to call it how I see it. You're comparing two different eras and saying "HAH! LOOK! LOOK! Punk can't draw as much as The Rock couls!" when wrestling was popular as hell in the late 90s. You have things like UFC dominating the hell out of prowrestling in this PG era.

I honestly CANNOT believe I had to explain that to you, but it takes away your credibility nonetheless. Punk is one of the few top heels in history of the WWE that still has people cheering for him despite the fact that he has displayed disgusting heel tendencies in his gimmick. 

Oh wait, before you say "That's because he SUCKS as a heel! He can't get over!"

He made fun of a man's DEATH and was still getting popped and cheered in that segment/a little bit after that promo. So no, it's not because "he sucks as a heel" it's the fact he has such a damn for some odd reason likable character even if he's beeing a total asshole. He brings something to the table that isn't generic moreso, something different. Which is why a lot of people like him . 


> I see you are being overly jealous of the Rock for Punk. You also say Punk never used his catch phrase over and over again. What the hell do you think "best in the world" was? That was a catchphrase and he said it like 2-3 times a promo.




The Rock would use the same "You check your ass directly into. The Smackdown hotel"

You want to know as much as I liked The Rock returning to fight Cena and his promos, you do realize he was a hyprite right? On the basis of "They are tired of you Cena, you're a *babyface*. Your* catch phrases*, your *merchandise *, *kids like you*"

Again, you would be delusional as hell if you really do believe people would of not had gotten tired of The Rock if he had decided to stay in the WWE. 




> Keep no selling my posts and stick to your usual schtick...Cena style.



Funny, you're still trying to rag on Punk, and can't accept the fact that Punk currently is better than what The Rock is. A lying washed up "wrestler" that is going through a mid life crisis at the moment. 




> lol the past one he was the WWE champion for goodness sake Flow! He was just getting a push? what was mid 2011 up to that WM? And no it is just not Cena/Vince/HHH but also Punk's inability to be a draw.




In case you didn't realize, The Rock took the main event with Cena before Punk was even the WWE chapion, when there was CONTROVERSY over if he would stay. The night he WON the champion, before the match, he STILL did not know if he would stay in the WWE or not. Again, keep speaking out your ass, your hate is so apparent, and it's funny that you don't even know what the hell you're talking about. 



> I never once knocked his wrestling ability or mic skills, but the ability to be a draw. He is not bringing anything more to the the table then anyone else. Look at his weak ass year+ long title reign? The later half of it was pathetic.



You expect a guy that is still getting his push, and still being build to be a draw as a guy was in the AE, in which everyone and their grandmothers loved wrestling. Lol, get out of here man. Come back when you get a more legit argument.


----------



## Legend (Feb 2, 2013)

I miss SES Punk, and im straight edge therefore im better than you punk


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> The pipebomb speech was one of those right moment, right time, once in a lifetime things. It's a moment you can't recreate, since the whole thing was so new and fresh at the time. The problem was that Punk promised change and a revolution and that he'd clean up the problems that were plaguing the WWE.
> 
> You have to examine at what attracted people to Punk in the first place to see why it worked. He was an anti-establishment guy that promised to take WWE into a new direction from the stale Cena whitebread face era.
> 
> ...



Pretty much... he was also second to anything related to Rock/Cena no matter Rock was there or not.. like Cena saying he will beat punk so Rock/Cena will be for the title..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Legend said:


> I miss SES Punk, and im straight edge therefore im better than you punk



SES Punk was a midcard jobber that couldn't beat Rey Mysterio in 546678886 consecutive matches and didn't have any control over dat Serena. Had some good promos, though.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost, do you think Punk can look strong again?


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2013)

What do you mean, "look strong again?"

Oy vey, just let go of the notion of what we thought Punk was going to be in 2011 and look at the character he has captiously built over the last seven months.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Yeah, come to think of it he has never looked that damn strong when you look at how he has won a lot of his matches.

Though, I wish he would win cleanly like against someone like Triple H or something. No point of burying him like that. 

CM Punk since I've seen him cut that pipe bomb has always looked like a whiny kid that demands things and will do anything to capture what he wants, (which is why I like his character so much). I want to see him win more matches cleanly though.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, you're either:

A. Fighting his character.

B. Misinterpreting his character.

C. Bored.

D. In pro wrestling's version of an existential crisis because Ghost abruptly decided to make an earnest string of posts


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2013)

To me Punk's failure to become a draw is pretty much completely the booking's fault. I don't necessarily know how much you can blame him. I mean he had to know to a certain extent when the run was going bad and when he sort of just morphed into everything he hated. I find it hard to believe that someone who is as big of an asshole as Punk wasn't voicing his opinions. 

Punk could have been the rebel that WWE needed to blur the lines and bring about a new era. But Vince is a genius and decided otherwise. Be glad someone like him held the belt for so long and be sad that Cena will hold it for a long ass time once he beats the Rock.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

The problem is that they made him cowardly. And not even like Ric Flair cowardly...he has The Shield or Brad Maddox straight up winning matches for him. They don't even bother making him look credible or strong against Rock or Ryback. This is a guy that beat Cena six consecutive times supposedly but does any fan even actually buy that he could win now without needing The Shield? They need to stop making him a whiner, a coward, and a heel filled with empty threats. Heel HHH recovered from his crappy first title run by winning clean or semi-clean over faces...EVERY TIME.

If he says he's the Best in the World, he has to live up to it. Not have 356565755 guys win the match for him. I mean, if they make a Punk/Brock stable or something, they have to be equals. Kinda impossible considering it's Brock, but having Brock respect him or treat him as an equal would be a step in the right direction. 

What they NEEDED to do was have him keep face Punk's ability to outwrestle everyone and just make it seem that as a heel, he's even more dangerous. But no...he runs away. 

So yeah...he can look strong again. He can always talk a good game, but he needs to back up his words with his actions. Make Rock tapout in the build up to the rematch...beat him clean in a tag match...something like that. Like I said...he's a way from the mid 2011 heel character that actually was a rebel with a cause.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

You can't misinterpret since their character can speak differently towards people. 

Punk at least in the WWE will do anything to get something done, and will antagonize people to get into their heads/screw with them. 

He's changed his gimmick around once and awhile, depending on who he is feuding with.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk/creative team made a step in the right direction when he made Brodus Clay tap out. We need to see Punk fight guys like Sheamus and win cleanly, embarass that one new guy that eliminated Wade and just destroy him, take out Khali, etc.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

I mean, if they built the character as a Benoit(best example of a heel technician that won clean a lot) with actual mic skills instead of as Miz style heel champion 2.0, they'd have something. He stopped being unique...which is the real problem.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Honestly, maybe him losing the champion could prove to be a step in the right direction. He started looking weak as hell. He should had NEVER been afraid of Ryback, considering he had The Shield. Hopefully, he isn't jobbed out to the point he doesn't want to be in the company.

Vince sees Punk though as someone as an investment. The amount of support he was getting towards Cena, Punk literally in a way threatening to leave the company, and Vince appealed to Punk by giving him this long title run. 

As just a competitor for champions, Punk could start winning cleanly, get into different feuds, etc. 

It's just...there is absolutely NO ONE that Punk can feud with to make it a worth while feud. I mean, even Punk vs Jericho couldn't get through. It was a step in the right direction to have Punk challenge Dwayne again, but their options for ending this match is limited.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Something like...telling The Shield to backoff in a match against Ryback and beating Ryback clean would leave a big impression. But that's completely impossible.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't get it. Why can't Punk just take legit control over The Shield. He could literally walk over all the wrestlers, and just "surround" other wrestlers in the ring, destroy them, etc. Not this "Oh, I'm not REALLY in charge of them, I just pay them to get things done for me"



It would make a perfect turn of events if someone like Ambrose decided to split from The Shield, and wanted to run it solo, and started feuding with Punk/the rest of shield. 

And just use them to his advantage? You see, that was the problem with him taking over so many stables, it's just stable universe with him.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

But you're right. Have Brock treat Punk like an equal for some time period, then eventually start to feud with Punk.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

If they wanted him to be a face again,  he could betray Brock when Brock and Heyman start treating him badly and then eventually beat Brock clean.

Also impossible.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 2, 2013)

punk should have his real-life gimmick and be an asshole to everyone (heel or face) and be a tweener.. and with his "best in the world" his PPV matches should almost always end cleanly (win or loss)..


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Best option for him right now.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Not even going to lie....if he comes back to the WWE with that suit next RAW, he'll make it look prestigous as fuck.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

It would be nice if the Rock brought back an old title instead of that one


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk needs to hit the weights before anyone can take him beating Sheamus or Ryback clean seriously. Its why he's always stuck in stables or someone because he's a scrawny little punk. I had a hard time suspending by disbelief and taking his threats toward Cena and Rock seriously in their build for their matches.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Let's not go into Vince Mcmahon mode with CM has to take roids please. 


Also why is the Rock saying swag? 

It's like he's in a middle life crisis trying to be young and hip .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk should start dressing like the Shield. It would conceal his scrawny body and also make him look like a militant badass. 

Yeah...I'm back to irrelevant posting.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk should start dressing like the Shield. It would conceal his scrawny body and also make him look like a militant badass.
> 
> Yeah...I'm back to irrelevant posting.



Kinda like that idea


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

It works...sorta.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

In the next 10 years, The Rock will be within months of turning 50. So yes, he is starting to go through his mid life crisis now.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Punk just needs to put on more muscle mass. It would help him in many ways.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

People have already stated, it wouldn't make him look good. He tried to put on muscle mass, and stopped after people and himself saw how funny he started to look.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> People have already stated, it wouldn't make him look good. He tried to put on muscle mass, and stopped after people and himself saw how funny he started to look.



When was this? Of course you look funny at first.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Watched his documentary, and one guy brought it up and was laughing saying "When he did this, me and others saw it just didn't fit him. It wasn't his look"


----------



## Shirker (Feb 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Punk should start dressing like the Shield. It would conceal his scrawny body and also make him look like a militant badass.
> 
> Yeah...I'm back to irrelevant posting.



Actually... maybe I'm just being blinded by my inner Punk mark... but that actually sounds kinda awesome


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Meeeeeh, I don't like the idea of The Shield being used specifically to enhance Punk's character. But it could do them well.

But with Punk as their leader, who could they target?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> Watched his documentary, and one guy brought it up and was laughing saying "When he did this, me and others saw it just didn't fit him. It wasn't his look"



Oh, I don't remember that part. Maybe Punk just has a shitty build and will never look intimidating against anyone he faces hence why management always slaps him in stables and books him like a weakling.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Meh, at least he doesn't have boobies like The Rock.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> Meh, at least he doesn't have boobies like The Rock.


 Too bad no one will ever be able to take him in a feud seriously because he looks like a jabroni.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2013)

His appearance doesn't help his legitimacy but his gimmick turning to absolute shit because of the need to pigeon hole guys as faces and heels is what really does him in at the end of the day. Best In The World was the perfect gimmick that would have made him a dynamic character who didn't care if you were face or heel because you weren't as good as him. Dare I say it he could have been PG Austin in that respect.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Too bad no one will ever be able to take him in a feud seriously because he looks like a jabroni.



Too bad he doesn't have boobies? What? You want him to have manboobs? What? You like manboobs? What?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> Too bad he doesn't have boobies? What? You want him to have manboobs? What? You like manboobs? What?



Flow you are the only one here talking about The Rock's chest. I wonder about you sometimes. Especially going by your bathhouse comments.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 2, 2013)

*see thread* 
man boobs discusion
 *leaves*


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2013)

#SaveUs


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I'm a big old jimmy and I can't accept the fact that Punk is better than Rock



What? What?

What?

WHAT?


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh and



> By the way Flow, you make awesome BH comments



thanks man.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

ST posting dat AJ child porn.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

hahahahahaahahahahahahaha


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks legal to me.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

Lol, I feel uncomdortable liking AJ Lee. She's cute though, it's nothing really sexual.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Flow said:


> What? What?
> 
> What?
> 
> WHAT?



I'm not doing this bro. Don't make me post the comments where you were freaking out at a video of a girl squirting.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 2, 2013)

She's not fat enough to interest Ghost. Her tight 25 year-old body is grotesque to him.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 2, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> #SaveUs



Geez AJ looks so scrawny and not sexy. 

Show some bella sisters or someone else


----------



## ovanz (Feb 2, 2013)

Dem Kaytlin half shorts.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

Katelyn yum yum yum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

when I get wwe 13 should I get it new or used version?


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

You shouldn't get it at all. Since the computers are so damn easy to fight, and the online is complete trash.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought you liked it.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok so anyone think Borg the Lesnar and Punk will interact? both being heyman guys. You know WWE is gonna troll us


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 2, 2013)

Brock should say Punk is the only wrestler he respects and together they're unstoppable. Instead...

Brock: Hey Paul...who's this geek?

Heyman: Brock...that's CM Punk. The best in the world.

Brock:


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2013)

We need SES Drunk back. So he can make Rey Mysterio look good before he finally retires.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I thought you liked it.



Flow is the most fickle person ever.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I thought you liked it.



The WWE13 AE mode is legit as hell, despite some of the challenges or historical obejectives being tedious.

But nah, the game is stupid due to the amount of time you have to wait to play a match, people using cheap tactics to win matches online, every other match being a team elimination chamber, people using the same fighting tactics in their CAW (spear, taunt, spear, taunt, spear taunt, finnisher, pin, spear, taunt, spear, taunt, finnisher, win), people making 100 percent overall characters and you just wanting to play another wrestler, commentarty sucks like usual, glitches....

I'm pretty sure I'm missing a whole lot of stuff, but it's a fun game once you first get it. It's stupid after awhile though.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 2, 2013)

The commentary really sucks lol. Michael Cole and King are having a hard time saying a finisher's name. Theyre both like "Here comes a big move from Brock!" *while doing the F5* 

And when Cole is telling a story or a fact about a wrestler involved in a match, when you hit or got hit by a big move and perform a pin, Cole will be interrupted and will just say "Goes for the cover!"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

I don't know...I still might get it.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

If they actually spent damn good time on improving the Online, and actually made the computers difficult to fight, it would be a legit game. 

Oh, and the glitches. The fucking glitches.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

didn't they ever patch it?


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

If they have, I don't want to even KNOW what the last online was like. Because this online is fucking terrible.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2013)

I am mostly talking about the glitches in game that are not online.


----------



## EJ (Feb 2, 2013)

There are about the same glitches as there are offline as they are online.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2013)

AI is a bitch for me on the higher difficulties since I never was able to get used to the pin system they use in 12 and 13. I definitely prefer the old one where you mash out of things. Attitude mode was great though. Wish it went up to WM X7.  Liking the characters they have on DLC might get some of them. I just play with my cousin and uncle though since like Flow said online is still the same garbage it was 6 years ago. They even have The Rock play like Hollywood Rock does from HCTP, so sad how lazy Yukes can be. 

 I don't think they're ever going to improve on it when they don't even add new match types anymore or improve one existing ones. I was loling when I got someone stuck in a walls of jericho glitch and they were frozen in that position in the middle of the ring for the rest of the match. Shit was creepy looking.


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

LOL I DID THE EXACT SAME TO SOMEONE ELSE!

I did it to CM Punk.  He was stuck in the walls. Then I tried to get him out of it by elbow dropping, but then I was knocked out and couldn't get up!


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

How do you increase the difficulty? I mean seriously, it's like they are on easy. I had to make R Truth vs Brock Lesnar for me to get somewhat of a challenge.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 3, 2013)

Is not that good game anyway, specially since they quit the "bra and panties" match, you better play rumble roses.

If you want real dificulty, try finishing that game with only one hand 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBT0CXHDTOw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2013)

Flow said:


> LOL I DID THE EXACT SAME TO SOMEONE ELSE!
> 
> I did it to CM Punk.  He was stuck in the walls. Then I tried to get him out of it by elbow dropping, but then I was knocked out and couldn't get up!



Yeah I wont lie game is buggier than a bee hive. Its even worse online with everyone's terrible connections and overpowered CAWs who can do a pepsi plunge into a piledriver which leaves you out of the equation for the rest of the match and your partner is left fighting 2 CAWs with overalls of 200 combined.



Flow said:


> How do you increase the difficulty? I mean seriously, it's like they are on easy. I had to make R Truth vs Brock Lesnar for me to get somewhat of a challenge.



Its still fun for me since I'm shit at the pin system so I'll always have a challenge there as the match goes on if I can't get a challenge out of the AI.  But as soon as I master that I'll probably never lose in the game again. I try to main low carders instead of my favorites, makes the game more interesting. Right now I main Ryder.



ovanz said:


> Is not that good game anyway, specially since they quit the "bra and panties" match, you better play rumble roses.
> 
> If you want real dificulty, try finishing that game with only one hand
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBT0CXHDTOw[/YOUTUBE]



I've been meaning to get this game.....for competitive purposes.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 3, 2013)

well...after this overwhelming negativity I am completely convinced that getting it would be a bad idea.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2013)

If you don't already have it you should get Here comes the Pain instead. 

But nah its a cool game. Just not worth the retail price they were selling it at. If you can get it for 30 and under go for it. I'm sure most wrestling fans will enjoy it.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Would be funny if they were understandable .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

What?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

No.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> No.



That's going on botchamania.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2013)

So, why would you buy the game when THQ is dead in the water, so lol at updates and server upkeep for one.  The games have never interested me for one reason or another, too damn glitchy.  RR or Tekken or even VR have engines that would be amazing.  

As for what ruined punk, his skinny fat assness is not the problem, it's all booking.  After all, is Swagger just a skinny fatass, what about Brodus Clay?  And those guys can work.  I still miss conspiracy truth.  Basically WWE sacrifices smaller good things to build a big good thing, even if noone else says it's good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Swagger was rushed into a spot he wasn't prepared for in the first place. Clay can't really work a long or good match.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2013)

Uh...no swagger's lacking is not in ring at all.  Well, he doesn't pander for heat enough but really, he can work matches long or slow.  It's all in the story, ghost.  They don't give those two real character or motivations.  You can't even call out their flaws if they are never given chances to grow.  Shucking and Jiving.  /endof.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 3, 2013)

Well Swaggers flaw is obviously his mic skills and inability to get over. But yeah storylines would have helped fix that to an extent though probably not enough to get him over as a WHC. Don't know why they don't give every midcarder storylines anymore when that was how everyone got over.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Swagger needs to come out in his base form and when he losing the match grab his Zanpaktou (chin) and go Bankai (beard) and he will get over easy as that.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 3, 2013)

Swagger's soaring eagle and being a pompous jerkoff was very over until BS and Rey clobbered him and SES and I think Rhodes as well as McIntyre in 09.  HIS flaw is the same flaw so many others have.  Cut off when something takes off beyond a very deliberate ceiling.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

I didn't say anything about Swagger's in-ring ability, that was never a problem. I said he was rushed into the world title when there was absolutely zero build-up or justification for putting him in that high a position. He wasn't groomed to be a main eventer and he wasn't even an upper midcarder at that point. He hadn't wrestled in any ppv main events and wasn't even pushed all that highly until he won MitB. It would be like if Tyson Kidd had won MitB last year.


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Are the guys in NxT any good?

The problem is, most people in the WWE suck on the mic. So the feuds are going to suck. 

They can STILL put on amazing matches, it's just the fact that the feuds just plain suck.


----------



## Darc (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 3, 2013)

So their brand of justice extends to even the NFL?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 3, 2013)

so boss its not even funny.. future world champ


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

God, I always wanted the WWE to make an impact at a live event everyone was watching. I can seriously imagine this happening, them taking out some members, then hauling ass out of there.

Of course it being "scripted" it would be badass.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 3, 2013)

They really need to have The Shield start to do matches and live promos, they have a great aura about them.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]lpOeHnotqDQ[/YOUTUBE]

Just an average morning for the Great one .


----------



## ovanz (Feb 3, 2013)

So that's why they call the rock = milk? Never saw dat comercial before.


----------



## Darc (Feb 3, 2013)

so many memes


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 3, 2013)

another decent one.  Thought there would be a few taker ones but not properly looked yet.


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

God that was a horrible commercial. The Rock is so cheezy, catering to children.

"Drink your milk"

he's like Hulk Hogan now.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## teddy (Feb 3, 2013)

Fuck you Shield for not doing enough damage


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 3, 2013)

Flow just mad that Punk can't get a Pepsi commercial


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

Because Punk doesn't market himself out to the media like that.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 3, 2013)

Man what happened to the badass Rock who always knew he was the people's champ without acting like Cena?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]JVwQkzLy544[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 3, 2013)

Taker vs Ravens WM29 .


----------



## EJ (Feb 3, 2013)

GOD

Why do you guys always make fun of Punk? He's probably one of the best things to ever happen to the WWE ever since The Rock/Stone Cold/Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2013)

Cause they believe what Vince force feeds them.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm sort of conflicted.

Of course I'm anti Rock when it comes to recent events but he is still one of my favorite wrestlers of all time. he IS helping the company out right now. But it pisses me off, the ONLY time The Rock returns is to promote his movies, and it's so damn obvious. I would have a lot more respect and be more belivable in him "caring about the WWE fans" if he put his movies on hold for like a year or two and helped out the company.

I mean, I'm not like "FUCK YOU ROCK, YOU SCREWED THE WWE OVER FOR WANTING TO DO DIFFERENT STUFF", it's his life, and he isn't controlled by ANYONE. It's Vince's fault, and he should of been hiring people with good mic skills/good in ring ability that can take up The Rock/Stone Cold's place this entire time and realized AWHILE ago that people would get tired of Cena.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

its gonna stay the same if he's at-least not gonna put someone over.. he's only gonna job to cena..


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Well.

1. He definitely won't job clean to Punk by way of submission/pinfall.

2. He's not going to build anyone like Daniel Bryan up.


Rock is most likely just going to feud with big names, like John Cena, Brock Lesnar, or Undertaker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Taker vs Ravens WM29 .



Or Taker vs a certain wrestler that uses crows.......like Sting ?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Didnt know Randy Borton and John Shena count as the whole Locker room .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I mean seriously, Vince didn't take a hint with the ECW crowd. Most likely he was offended that they weren't buying this "Cena overcome the odds" crap, and he wanted to make it work since then. :rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Vince listen to no one since buying WCW and ECW.

Edit: Correction he would listen to Rock, since he is keeping him out of Bankruptcy for a few months.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena can never say like The Rock or Stone Cold that they made themselves, Cena knows damn well that Vince made him. He owes Vince.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

pretty sure vince made rock.. at least before him becoming a hollywood star..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Vince gave the Rock a job, when Rock was a heel it was Austin who gave him a chance. 

Vince creation was Rocky Mavia.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

People started cheering The Rock's name, going with his promos (while he was a heel), reapeating after him, etc. Vince sure as hell didn't write The Rock's script. 

It was The Rock, and the people.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

You can't say Rock came back because of the money. Dude still loves wrestling and he knows that the WWE helped him to become what he's today.

I can understand some of the heat that the roster may have towards him but this isn't rock's faul, this is Vince and creatives fault and it has been for the last 7 - 8 years.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Vince gave the Rock a job, when Rock was a heel it was Austin who gave him a chance.
> 
> Vince creation was Rocky Mavia.



his heel pushed resulted in fans cheering for him though, and that was before austin feud.. 

mavia gimmick failing is irrelevant..


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

His heel push was because his Mavia gimmick failed, and decided to throw him in the Nation right? If I remember correctly. 

The Rock got good heel status with the "Rocky sucks" chants. And he eventually started to become a comical heel guy, that the fans booed but laughed with at the same time. 

The Rock wasn't made by Vince, and I think even Vince acknowledged this.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> People started cheering The Rock's name, going with his promos (while he was a heel), reapeating after him, etc. *Vince sure as hell didn't write The Rock's script. *
> 
> It was The Rock, and the people.



different time.. back then they rarely use scripts for guys with good ideas + good promo skills.. they just give the mic and and let them go loose..

right now, they can't innovate except for top guys and maybe sandow..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> His heel push was because his Mavia gimmick failed, and decided to throw him in the Nation right? If I remember correctly.
> 
> The Rock got good heel status with the "Rocky sucks" chants. And he eventually started to become a comical heel guy, that the fans booed but laughed with at the same time.
> 
> The Rock wasn't made by Vince, and I think even Vince acknowledged this.



define "made by vince"...

cuz like i said times are different, right now wrestlers can't pitch in ideas and go without a script.. 

back then, getting a push outtawhere can easily be defined as "made by vince"..

and really when you look at it, wasn't cena's case almost exactly the same..

turned heel after failed face debut, but people cheered anyways..


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Rock isnt a market strategy of modern stereotypes.

This is how Shena was created

Creative: You know what is in with the kids these days?
Vince: What?
Creative: Hip Hop and thug life.
Vince: Alright, another minority as champ will be good PR for the company.
Creative: No No..White rappers are way more popular.
Vince: Hunter cant rap though.
Creative: How about that Shena guy , he does the same amount of roids and he can talk real fast.
Vince: Okay I approve.

Couple years later
Creative: We need to spice this up a bit
Vince: What you had in mind?
Creative: How about we make him salute and a Marine. That way we can look pro military.
Vince: Brilliant.

Couple Years later

Creative: We have one more suggestion.
Vince: Shoot, you guys never steer me down a wrong path.
Creative: How about we take all this charity work and make it public. We use Shena as the face of this anti Bullying campaign. We will write him in such a way where he is hate on and rises above it to show kids .
Vince: Brilliant , any more ideas?
Creative: Yes, then we have him bully all the bad guys and shut down their momentum. 
Vince: You know what I think Rock might be able to put over this guy.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena is the ultimate definition of "mady by Vince". Just look at his career, you can't break it down any further.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> different time.. back then they rarely use scripts for guys with good ideas + good promo skills.. they just give the mic and and let them go loose..
> 
> right now, they can't innovate *except for top guys* and maybe sandow..



 Please tell me this is a joke otherwise Cena is freaking terrible going by that "promo" he did right before the RR.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast you can't flip flop now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

And what are you talking abut this time flow?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Please tell me this is a joke otherwise Cena is freaking terrible going by that "promo" he did right before the RR.



yeah, that is his promo.. thought it was obvious that cena wasn't chained in his segments..


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Vast we all know you are a Cena fan, you should be proud of Vince for what he has done for Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow may I ask what you base this on?


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

The fact that you tarnish Punk every chance you get and speak highly of Cena main eventing.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LiLtAMCIm7M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Either these superstars are just happy being on television, or are afraid to shoot on Cena. 

It's probably a mixture of both. There is no way that they'll badtalk The Rock and leaks are put out about it, and they don't feel any remorse over Cena.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> The fact that you tarnish Punk every chance you get and speak highly of Cena main eventing.



 Because I do not act like Punk is more of a draw then he actually is or Down Play Cena's relativity compared to Punk?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Bret dropping the pipe bomb on Cripple H.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> People started cheering The Rock's name, going with his promos (while he was a heel), reapeating after him, etc. Vince sure as hell didn't write The Rock's script.
> 
> It was The Rock, and the people.



LOL... it was this guy:


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Bret is right about HHH. His matches are all really predictable and he's a good worker but not a great wrestler. I think the fact he never had any classic matches that didn't involve some sort of gimmick supports this.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

I thought is Iron man match against the Rock was pretty good.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I am having a hard time coming up with some classic non stipulation matches for Triple H.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet you if you find one , the sledgehammer was involve .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Every very good to excellent match HHH has ever had was either a Hell in a Cell, a street fight, or a Last Man Standing match.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I guess his match with Rock at Backlash 2000 was really good.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah, but that was basically a no-dq match considering Shane was the ref, Vince was at ringside, and the entire McMahon-Helmsley era stable was helping HHH.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Goddammit he really has no classic regular matches. 

OH WAIT! What about his match with HBK at the end of 2003?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay, he has 1 good match out of 15 years in the business.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Vs HBK doesnt sound like a draw to me .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the fact Bret is willing to put Alberto Del Rio over as a great wrestler, but not HHH.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

I like the fact that instead of getting the most out of everyone they can, the wwe opts to hamstring their rosters' star power.  I mean Orton is over, but he has no crossover.  WWE made.  Cena HAS crossover, but that is heavily forced. Just like Miz...but that's who Mizanin is.  Reality TV star, not the face of THIS brand of sports entertainment.  

Cena was connected with people at a time when I was outside of wrestling, but nowadays when guys make connections with the crowd it's either fed to the chosen ones or the smart ones on the roster evolve faster than wwe takes from them.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

lol good thing there are no Triple H marcks here.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 4, 2013)

Cripple H's ring entrance was one of the best. Its my top 2 actually.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


>



Dear Locker Room:


*Spoiler*: __ 



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH *Alucard laugh*

No wonder you didn't help the Rock against the shield lol, it must be so hard being invisible under the Rock shadow. Was the burn too hard?. That's why you all get by being a nutless "yes" men under Vince tyrannical rule. 

You need the rock, you need brock lesnar to cause a big impact, you need the undertaker at wrestlemania. You need those guys to carry the company. 

You all should be gratefull of guys like Rock or JBL, who had enough money and don't have to return to this era. If you have a problem, go put the shitty creative team in its place: the trash bin.

In the end of the day, IT DOESN'T MATTER if you're resentful 

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA *Alucard laugh*.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Cripple H's ring entrance was one of the best. Its my top 2 actually.



His Motorhead theme songs are the Nose's only appealing qualities.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Idk why Flow hates Dwayne's milk commercial. It explains why he rarely shows up to Raw .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

If Punk drank more milk, maybe he wouldn't be skinny-fat.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Goddamn I need to change my name stupid modfuck


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow changed gimmicks.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan is Flow?!?!

Damn, this is a bigger reveal than finding that vince was the one behind ministry Undertaker.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

No, the mods want to try to bury me, help me out by requesting I get it changed back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow went from being the anti-establishment voice of the voiceless to becoming the more kid-friendly, smiling corporate yes-man, Flow~chan.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

No, they changed my name without my consent. I'm trying to get it changed back.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

So you're saying you're like Michael McGuillicutty?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Rolf. They will change it back to Espionage (?)

Or Kane before being the fake diesel tun tun tun.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

They are trying to bury your IW champion, and you guys need to gather around to help me


But in all seriousness, I seriously need to get this name changed. It's taking away my credibility and it reeks of embarassment..


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Current nick flows better with Pg era.

I don't even know how to change nicks, wtf. in other forum i used to go you can change the nickname yourself. I change so much i forgot with one was it, and coudn't log in anymore. Like a boss.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan dancing with little Jimmies post-match and teaming up with Hornswoggle.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Let's see if they change it into "Flow-kun" since in my mind "-chan" is used for females


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

well well well looks like Flow has gotten even more cena ish over night.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I like the fact Bret is willing to put Alberto Del Rio over as a great wrestler, but not HHH.



 Both terrible on the mic but brilliant in the ring...of course Brett would give Del Rio props



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Flow went from being the anti-establishment voice of the voiceless to becoming the more kid-friendly, smiling corporate yes-man, Flow~chan.





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> So you're saying you're like Michael McGuillicutty?



:rofl


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I am having a hard time coming up with some classic non stipulation matches for Triple H.



Heh, does that include thriple threat matches?  His match with HBK and ?????? at Wrestlemania XX was a fun match to watch.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Wow... I knew mods=shit, but this...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, does that include thriple threat matches?  His match with HBK and ?????? at Wrestlemania XX was a fun match to watch.



I wasn't sure if we should count triple threats or tag matches since I was only thinking of singles. If we include other match types it gets a little easier for him.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

ONE OF YOU DO SOMETHING


----------



## Vice (Feb 4, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Heh, does that include thriple threat matches?  His match with HBK and *??????* at Wrestlemania XX was a fun match to watch.



Okay, it's 2013. Do people still find this shit cute?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

*eyes ovanz .... 'criticism' of the current locker in relation to DJ*  Yeh, because getting fired for trying to help is 'full of testicular fortitude'.  Call me when the locker room stars confiding in each other and a new kliq is formed, maybe this one *won't *suck.  Oh did I say suck, I meant rely on jokes and implications around fellatio.

Also, ganbatte furow chyan!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Vice said:


> Okay, it's 2013. Do people still find this shit cute?



Hey, I can type Benoit name in the post but somebody would have done a quote and place the ?????? in his stead.  I just did a preemptive strike before that happen.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Vice said:


> Okay, it's 2013. Do people still find this shit cute?



It will always be cute.

LOL at the locker room being butthurt Rock is there. Maybe they need to step up already and stop being YES men (Do they think they're DB or something?) and they'd get somewhere in their forgetful careers. None of these guys have any interesting characters or gimmicks or even come off as wrestlers half the time. They shouldn't be mad at Rock, be mad at yourselves and creative for being so goddamn boring.



Agmaster said:


> *eyes ovanz .... 'criticism' of the current locker in relation to DJ*  Yeh, because getting fired for trying to help is 'full of testicular fortitude'.  Call me when the locker room stars confiding in each other and a new kliq is formed, maybe this one *won't *suck.  Oh did I say suck, I meant rely on jokes and implications around fellatio.
> 
> Also, ganbatte furow chyan!



 do have a point. JTG tried to show he had balls and look where that got him.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Because JTG was one person. If more then one or Cena(it has been rumored he is also not happy with things) stepped up change would have come.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

It doesn't matter if you have balls when you don't have talent to back it up. 

Or as Rock would say...it doesn't matter if you matter.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Bunch of yes men getting upset. They should be asking the rock for advice


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan said:


> ONE OF YOU DO SOMETHING



sorry we're all obedient yes men that are content with our paychecks.. you're on your own Tyson-Chan


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

What Flow chan said....


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't believe they're mad at Rock because no one cares about them. What do they want? For Rock to put them all over?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Noone is mad at the rock.  Let me repeat this.  NOONE IS MAD AT THE ROCK.  What anybody is getting heated over is the treatment of the rock.  Especially when compared to their treatment.  And the back office is content to play their games, the 'legends' offer such empty, vapid cliches for advice that to 'take those words to heart' means you alraedy knew the answer to the question.  

*Even *growing a set, having a program, AND being talented gets you so far.  Look at where Punk is.  Look at where DBD, Ryder, JTG are.  Now look at where Seamus is.  Aside from a million dolla kneelift (cuz JR said he has one so it must be true) and a distinct look, everyone I listed ties to beats him.  Ok, maybe not Ryder but he excelled in other areas.  

Point is, just like people who boo cena could not give a darn less about cena and are hating on wwe's dumbness, everyone who is 'mad at rock' (i HOPE this is true atleast) is really mad at the culture surrounding wwe and it's money season.  Likely they are mad at fans with their hard ons for the old legends even.  But hey, who will that help get over



VastoLorDae said:


> *Because JTG was one person. *If more then one or Cena(it has been rumored he is also not happy with things) stepped up change would have come.


Wait wait, THIS may be it.  You think the office psychologically fractures the locker room to prevent being pushed around by the talent?  I could deffo see that happening and *tinfoil no jutsu* I could totes see a gladhanding, yes man filled locker room as a side effect from that.  

But hey, I'm just a business degree holding nerd with social insecurities who uses the over simplified model of WWE to sometimes take a look at the world at large.  /shrug.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

if midcarders are so butthurt then they should actually do something about how creative and vince are shackling their ideas so much.. rock has nothing to do with it, this business is about money, and the rock is a quick buck right now.. that is all.. if anything they should have been furious about the guest hosts thing..


----------



## Vice (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> if midcarders are so butthurt then they should actually do something about how creative and vince are shackling their ideas so much..



Really? Go tell your boss how badly you think he's fucking up and see how well that turns out.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

sure if one guy does it he'll be screwed.. but if the whole staff/roster protests it will be a different story..


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly what did JTG have to lose? He should of called Vince out.!


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

They screwed themselves over. They were all asked if they had a problem and no one spoke up. You know I think that is some bs though, punk would of definitely said something


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

How hard is it to say "I don't like the fact my character is being used to job too much." I think you have a bunch of guys who don't want to hurt the others feelings. Where as guys like stone cold, undertaker or the rock couldn't care less back then.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet there is someone backstage who ruins it for everyone and goes, "What are you? a mark for yourself?".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

The only person Vince has to answer to are his shareholders and they love Cena and nostalgia.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

This can't be real...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I see Trips finally convinced him. 

Now to get Macho Man in there.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> I see Trips finally convinced him.
> 
> Now to get Macho Man in there.



Now THAT will never happen. They'll never induct the entire Poffo estate.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh, something that makes us respect him a bit more?  Cross Counta!


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Hahaha back when WWE was bad for kids!



HK-47 said:


> Now THAT will never happen. They'll never induct the entire Poffo estate.



Is that what his brother wants?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Bruno doesn't think HHH is a good wrestler, either.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

I always knew Flow would turn baby face one day. It's only a matter of time before he buries cereal moscots .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

It was a modfuck, but I got my original name back.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow is the Kane of the thread. Flip Flooping heel and face.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm the *cult of personality*.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Bruno doesn't think HHH is a good wrestler, either.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

"Flow~chan" chants follow him everywhere now, like "Albert" chants for Tensai.


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Rock not on RAW tonight? That's surprising, he should be on every RAW as the WWE champion, no good Rock, that's hard to defend.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Really?

Kinda feel like Flow~chan right now. He's WWE champion, he should have been able to move his schedule around for these weeks.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

so much tacos on the ava's


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

We have Flow~chan is more like Kofi. The Baby face us minorities will look up to. Boom BOom BOOM.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

No, more like DD. 

DOOM DOOM. DOOOOOOM.

He's nothing but a heel Kofi, that will eventually make his babyface turn soon enough.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

I know how to get heat to make you Baby faces look legit .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Sorry little jimmy, but I have gotten heat from everyone in this thread. I have even had Agmaster, Ghost, and Shadow rage at me. 

For Agmaster, I used the ol' "ECW was nothing but an attitude era with crappy story lines" 

Ghost, all I had to do was shred some of his arguments to pieces. 

and Shadow, all I had to do was flame Rybotch. 

I'm the best in the world. No one can stop me little jimmy, know your place.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

I return and the Flow~chan storyline was dropped? damn. 

The rock not in raw? maybe he want the locker room to shine () is not like he was gonna defend his title on raw anyway, that's for pvp. 

Well i don't care if he isn't, I'm more interested in brock and heyman, that was the thing that saved last shit program. Last week Raw was awfull until brock saved it.

Orden of interest for me:

-Borg and Heyman / vince
-Borg and Punk /shield
-HellNo
-the rest.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Orden of interest for me:
> 
> -Borg and Heyman / vince
> -Borg and Punk /shield
> ...



:ignoramus


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

And I have gotten heat from you Flow~chan .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes, but I have retired you.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz's grammar is immaculate


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

My grammar is the Tag team championz.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

How much of raw will this be better than?


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> This can't be real...





> “But as Paul explained to me, WWE made a lot of other changes. There’s no more profanity, there’s no vulgarity in the current product, and that stuff had bothered me as well. When Paul first spoke to me and told me all the changes, I started watching it again, and I was very convinced that they are doing amazing things. I see the wrestlers and all the changes they made. There’s no profanity, there’s no vulgarity, and it’s a family-friendly program. That’s what it used to be, and that’s a huge role in the whole factor.”



I guess the episode he watched was one without the Rock on it?

He should have seen the one with Punk and Heyman mocking Lawler's heart attack lol.

And just wait till Triple H comes back to face Lesnar and he starts with his trademark penis and gay jokes


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

It's a bad shit when wrestling is called a family show. Romans fought naked and killed each other all the time. You sold your death well in the arena. You were allowed to botch only once in a lifetime. If you didn't draw, you get eaten by lions. Those were the good times.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz said:


> I return and the Flow~chan storyline was dropped? damn.
> 
> The rock not in raw? maybe he want the locker room to shine () is not like he was gonna defend his title on raw anyway, that's for *pvp*.
> 
> ...



What is pvp sir?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> What is pvp sir?



Player Vs Player duh.

And since teddy long call "playah" everyone, what i wrote was flawless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

I've never gotten angry at Flow~chan or hell, anyone else on this board. But he's raged plenty at me. 

I dropped two serious posts about Punk this weekend and I get the thread name changed. Flow~chan was like "Ghost...then how can Punk look strong again?" That's influence. THAT's how you drop a pipebomb.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Player Vs Player duh.
> 
> And since teddy long *call "playah" everyon*e, what i wrote was flawless.



I imagine you won awards for grammar in school, no?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Since my school wasn't in english, no.

Teddy long doesn't say "player", he says "playah". 

Your nick should be "TheGrammarOne".


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Teddy Long's vocab consists of "Playah" and "Tag team match".


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh damn my mistake haha, I didn't know English wasn't your first language.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> This can't be real...



well I can only think of one image to sum that up


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I've never gotten angry at Flow~chan or hell, anyone else on this board. But he's raged plenty at me.
> 
> I dropped two serious posts about Punk this weekend and I get the thread name changed. Flow~chan was like "Ghost...then how can Punk look strong again?" That's influence. THAT's how you drop a pipebomb.



I was merely asking what you thought. Don't give yourself credit. :rofl


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan needs a push , we are bound to sell some T shirts to the kids off this guy .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

No wonder the feuds in this thread suck, DD is creative team.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

*summons ovanz*


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan just admitted he isn't a draw or over .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

best in the world can't book ratings if I fight the likes of R Doom, or Ghostino.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Taz: wait.. what is Phlow doing in the impact zone


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 4, 2013)

RAW Image Dump:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Wait I NEED STREAM


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan needs another squash match to cement him as a serious competitor .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Can this be the start of punks straight edge faction?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Davit Kiria


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol, well Raws on.  Punk to start the show.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

LOL Rocky chants.  I'm with Punk, total imitator in that video.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat CM Punk promo!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Im literally LOLLING.  I cant BOO this guy.  I know what we are going for...I just can't


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Not a wasted word, huh...


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

LMAO BOOKER T.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

not a single word about rock not being there?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Heh, what are the chances Orton gets in. 

Lol, Punk with the crowd.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat reverse psychology to get the universe to sell the wwe app.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

CM Punk vs Y2J


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Flow~chan needs another squash match to cement him as a serious competitor .



Punk should've gone up there and made him go to sleep on the entrance ramp, then go back and finish his promo.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

Booker T > Punk on the mic ?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> not a single word about rock not being there?


Much like myself, Punk doesn't talk about unimportant things.  The rock mia isn't important, the strap mia is.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> Booker T > Punk on the mic ?



Uh....

Did you not hear Booker T stutter like three times before he even began? And how did you come to this conclusion? lmao


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

"title-free matchup?"


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> Much like myself, Punk doesn't talk about unimportant things.  The rock mia isn't important, the strap mia is.



um, as a "champion" not being there is pretty important.. Punk could have gotten a serious jab at the rock there..


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Antonio is stronger then Ryback so this is od lolol


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Phase 1: bury Ryback subtly by booking him against Claudio's superior body. :ignoramus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Ugh, that Twitter ticker.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Oh hey, I can't see Cena talking right now.  Or hear it for that matter.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

That was an entertaining "title-free" match.  Does anyone think that might be a title match for the upcoming PPV?


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Good match imo.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

And so begins the not so subtle burial of CM Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

shit promo by fat mysterio


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Correction, now begins the not so subtle burial of The Shield...


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryback vs Cesaro feud?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

months of build up and the shield gonna get buried in a single night on a raw show


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Poor Cesaro constantly losing to Ryback. Thought they'd let him get a win there.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Is it that I'm older? Why is the WWE so predictable now?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Poor Cesaro constantly losing to Ryback. *Thought they'd let him get a win there.*


 



must be new to WWE


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Trish Stratus more over than Flow~chan.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Poor Cesaro constantly losing to Ryback. Thought they'd let him get a win there.



Well, at least they're having him put on a good offense. I think if the odds were right I think Cesaro could definitely believably beat him.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Ryback probably can win the US title.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

"I can be a diva, I can be a star, I can be Trish Stratus"

You mean:

"I can be a woman that gets slut shamed, made to bark like a dog, and have that video removed once the owner of the company doesn't want his wife to catch heat because of his fucked up attitudes towards women"


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Ryback probably will win the US title.



I would like this, it would be ideal, were it not for the fact that it would completely ruin all of Cesaro's momentum. Which admittedly he doesn't have too much of in the first place.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> months of build up and the shield gonna get buried in a single night on a raw show



Lol, sad but true.  Honestly, you pretty much know a stable is at it's end when they attack Cena.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

change the thread name for "WWE Presents: Monday Night WWE App"


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> Why is the WWE so predictable now?



Here is your answer.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Still employed Santino..? 

AWWWWWW SHIT SWAGGIE TIME


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

It make sense that ryback start winning US/intercontinental title, not winning the WWE title from the start in his first pay event, like he wanted in his fight versus cm punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

can't get over on how awesome swagger looks pek 



HK-47 said:


> I would like this, it would be ideal, were it not for the fact that it would completely ruin all of Cesaro's momentum. Which admittedly he doesn't have too much of in the first place.



if it happens at mania, with bareback *barely *winning.. than yeah, that would be ideal


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> must be new to WWE



I'll never learn.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Sage training is complete


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

What the fuck happened to Mark Henry?


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

OOOOOH

FUCK YES

I LOVE THIS

I LOVE THIS NEW ATTITUDE

GO HEAD ON SWAGGER!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

i LIKE this swagger.  The Patriot Act?


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

ALL AMERICAN AMERICAN


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Holy shit, where has this guy been?  I'm liking this Swagger.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Push for Swagger. Can't write longer sentences or i'll be called for my bad grammar.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Patriot act? oh shit


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

GODDAMN

I LOVE THIS NEW SWAGGER!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Agmaster said:


> i LIKE this swagger.  The Patriot Act?



yeah.. when will WWE learn that some stuff should be kept simple?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Patriot Swagger needs his bald eagle mascot.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

It was good that Swagger didn't return for the Royal rumble, he would had lost that match.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Swagger came back from his training as an ascended patriot.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol, so there are problems with the app since too many people are trying to vote.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

X

VOTE Y2J


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Del Rio getting weak pops.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

The person that gets voted jobs to Punk.

Choose Borton.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

The shirt also have a mustache...


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Ricardo went to Soul Society for training. Just you wait Big Slow.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

YESSSSSS


They broke up! This means they can feud with other people.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> YESSSSSS
> 
> 
> They broke up! This means they can feud with other people.



This is good and bad, they can feud with other people, but we're down another tag team. And Hell No will break up eventually and there's talk about PTP breaking up too. If this all happens, we can say goodbye to the tag division once again.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> X
> 
> VOTE Y2J



Who cares it is rigged.  Just like when Daniel Bryan got 70% of the vote to face Punk but they said Kane won.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> YESSSSSS
> 
> 
> They broke up! This means they can feud with other people.



Hell No needs to break up so Danielson can get back in the main event. 

Oh God. Face ADR Promo.

WHAT?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Face promo time, huh?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Del Rio got talked no jutsu by Shena.

Del Rio is Zorro !


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Del Rio


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Who cares it is rigged.  Just like when Daniel Bryan got 70% of the vote to face Punk but they said Kane won.



It's fun to pretend your voice matters sometimes. Don't take this away from me. 



The Juice Man said:


> Hell No needs to break up so *Danielson* can get back in the main event.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

oh no, el chena


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Now the shield needs to break up, for Ambrose to be pushed.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

Levels of Cody Best > Worst. Hooded > Dr Doom + Bags > Dashing > Stache > Whatever the fuck he was doing with orton and dibiase.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

ovanz said:


> Now the shield needs to break up, for Ambrose to be pushed.



Nah, no one escapes a Cena burial. Don't count on it, unfortunately.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Wish they wouldn't have the wrestlers pander like this it doesn't get them over at all unless they're some legend. There are better ways they can get over with the crowd without kissing their ass.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Nah, Shield needs to feud with a stable..


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

So from the looks of it, we are getting two title matches that doesn't involve the Elimiation Chamber match.


And yes, Jericho wins.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

And I agree with SAF, Del Rio is cheezy as hell now.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

miz gonna get f-5'd


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

2 matches that were finished with submissions.... prepare for some STF, Anaconda and Walls later tonight.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Last 20 minutes of show confirmed for Cena Shield burial.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Jericho vs Punk.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Wish they wouldn't have the wrestlers pander like this it doesn't get them over at all unless they're some legend. There are better ways they can get over with the crowd without kissing their ass.



its like creative can't write any other type of face


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Last 20 minutes of show confirmed for Cena Shield burial.



Of course, they are not going to disappoint their still in sperm to 10 year old demographic.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

HellNo promo.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I swear Mysterio better not be getting a push....


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

WOOOOAH GUYS

Swagger vs Bryan. They should probably make this happen.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~chan that is not very baby face ish of you .


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> I swear Mysterio better not be getting a push....



Thats ok he will blow out a knee walking up the ramp


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Swagger vs Bryan.

gonna happen.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I still can't shake that Swagger match. They should pin him towards Ryback, as a legit competitor that doesn't try to cheat to win. Even if he loses the feud, just his visciousness/anger/attitude would get him over.

Don't do any of that cocky smileing, or push ups. Keep that angry mug Swagger.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow~Chan is walking away from my Promos confirmed for not ready to be pushed .


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Again that Twitter ticker.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

*MARK FUCKING HENRY*


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

mark fucking henry


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mark Henry!!!


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

FUCK YEAH MARK HENRY IS BACK


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

People were asking for Henry.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

BUSINESS IS ABOUT TO PICK UP!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Mark Henry 

I am shooting jizz everywhere


----------



## Nightwish (Feb 4, 2013)

Ratings just went up!!


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

FUCK YEAH MARKS BACK


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

dat spine buster


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

*MIZARK*
pek
HALL OF PAIN


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

MARKING THE FUCK OUT RIGHT NOW!

SOMEBODY IS GOING TO GET HURT!


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Now only thing missing is Brock theme.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

*THAT'S WHAT I DO*

*THAT'S WHAT I DO*

*THAT'S WHAT I DO*


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

Ratings are about to explode holy shit Mark Henry


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

DATS HOW ITS DONE MOTHER FUCKERS!!!! 

DATS HOW HE DOES!


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Brock & Henry tag team: Here comes the hall of pain.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

fuck, mark henry has dat aura man


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

they should pitch Henry vs. Langston... just because we're all racist as fuck!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Mark Henry needs to kill Cena and then Vince can have all my money, all of it


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

So...Henry just pulled a Rock/Jericho/HHH/UT, but unlike them....that's just what he do.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Mothers knew if he was at RR there would be no way to justify Shena winning .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Shut up DD u little jimmy



HK-47 said:


> *THAT'S WHAT I DO*
> 
> *THAT'S WHAT I DO*
> 
> *THAT'S WHAT I DO*



Love this.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

>Cena to make announcement in homestate of Boston after Wrestlemania

>Rock confirmed to drop belt to Cena for Twice in a Lifetime


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

and now we had 3 matches with a submission as the finish. I told you!


----------



## Bluth (Feb 4, 2013)

First: Fuck those people chanting Sexual Chocolate!

Second: Mark Henry has such as badass theme!   Can't help but get hyped when I hear it.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck i missed henry, spent the last hour playing windwaker, thought fuck it'll be boring.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Jove its Dats not Thats .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> >Cena to make announcement in homestate of Boston after Wrestlemania
> 
> >Rock confirmed to drop belt to Cena for Twice in a Lifetime



Wait, where did you read this?


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> Wait, where did you read this?



They ran an add that said Cena would be in town for their Boston dates after WM, and that he would make an "announcement" or something.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> They ran an add that said Cena would be in town for their Boston dates after WM, and that he would make an "announcement" or something.



They were playing Smackdown ads for here in orlando that still had edge as the champion even though he had just retired. 

Take those ads with a grain of salt.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> >Cena to make announcement in homestate of Boston after Wrestlemania
> 
> >Rock confirmed to drop belt to Cena for Twice in a Lifetime



as if it wasn't already obvious 



Bluth said:


> First: Fuck those people chanting Sexual Chocolate!
> 
> Second: Mark Henry has such as badass theme!   Can't help but get hyped when I hear it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdxQUnEB_GQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ceria said:


> They were playing Smackdown ads for here in orlando that still had edge as the champion even though he had just retired.
> 
> Take those ads with a grain of salt.



Still, Rock dropping the belt to Cena is still likely regardless.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 4, 2013)

I loved how Heyman yelled "ahhhhhhhh Commmme onnnnnn!"  such a good personality.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Brock and Mizark vs Dolph Ziggler 

Dolph will die either when they break his neck or when he breaks his own


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Jove its Dats not Thats .



Get your head out of 2002 and meet adult Mark Henry.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

>Leave Company
>Five months later, come back
>Lay out company boss
>Do a jig
>BorkLazor.mov


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

wow this is unpredictable 

EDIT: show getting heat for not tipping? 


PG era gentlemen


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

HEY GUYS THE BEST WAY TO AVOID GETTING FIRED IS TO F5 YOUR BOSS CAUSING HIM TO GET SURGERY.

YEAH...


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry should've made a bigger splash and dropped Cena


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

such underlined Racism lolol


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

did he have fake surgery or real surgery?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Henry should have destroyed Bareback and took on the Shield as his henchmen.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Ceria said:


> did he have fake surgery or real surgery?



Real surgery, but for a pre-existing condition. Bork didn't do it, but they used it as an excuse for him to take leave.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Get your head out of 2002 and meet adult Mark Henry.



2002 was greatness, you just too wrap up in PG .


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

this crowd fucking sucks


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Darc said:


> this crowd fucking sucks



I was going to say this an hour ago but I thought I'd give them a chance. 

No change.

They are awful.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

dat troll


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

*WHERE WERE YOU..?



...


WHERE WERE YOU?!*


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Real surgery, but for a pre-existing condition. Bork didn't do it, but they used it as an excuse for him to take leave.



oh, thoughtful of him.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Soooooooo heel Bryan?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Ceria said:


> did he have fake surgery or real surgery?



A Healthy hip is stronger than concrete.  The "shattering" is a bit over exaggerated


----------



## Bluth (Feb 4, 2013)

I think I'm going to shed a tear when Cena buries The Shield, it's going to be such an injustice.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Swagger made Santino tap with the Ankle Lock...

So who does he beat with the Angle Slam next week..?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Bluth said:


> I think I'm going to shed a tear when Cena buries The Shield, it's going to be such an injustice.



Lol, I'm thinking that but I'm hoping for a twist.  The Shield takes advantage before Cena and friends turn the tide.  Then Brock's music hits and he comes to save the Shield but he's not alone.  Henry comes along for the ride.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

He's not going to bury them, just probably call them out, set them up for a trap, then FU the majority of them.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

I can't wait for Cena to question Rollins sexuality because of his  hairstyle or use black voice when addressing Reigns.  I'm sure he will  have something special for the IWC's fave.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Motherfuck, can they stop playing the same clips every ten minutes and please get to the goddamn HOF announcement?


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Motherfuck, can they stop playing the same clips every ten minutes and please get to the goddamn HOF announcement?



i know right


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I'm thinking that but I'm hoping for a twist.  The Shield takes advantage before Cena and friends turn the tide.  Then Brock's music hits and he comes to save the Shield but he's not alone.  Henry comes along for the ride.



You want to see them tag team Cena?  That shits beyond a raping.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Dat Heyman.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

This is the worst fucking crowd I've ever heard. Goddamnit this is awful.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

The Miz and Swaggie are rocking the same look


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

I wonder how fun it is to be Heyman.  He's telling the truth!


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand Vickie to ruin the segment.


EDIT:
FUCKING WHAT VICKIE?


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Please WWE, stop going to Atlanta, they fucking suck.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Leave it to Vicky to ruin a segment..


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 4, 2013)

Sighhh.... this could be a pretty great show with a hot crowd.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

VikciexLesnar


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Vickie... brought brock in...


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Lesnar, slaying them cougars


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Honestly, enough of the "What" chants. 

And now this crap.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm...with Miz here.  Really?  Let's pray.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

No reactions, boring chants, WHAT chants, the fuck Atlanta?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Here comes the pain


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

i hope miz gets stiffed badly


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

BORK LAZOR BACK IN YELLOW SHOES TO LAY OUT MIZ


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

The Enforcer is here. 

Brock make shield look like a fucking cutie patrol.


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Brocks face


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Come on... Come on... Do a jig.. Come on...


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Heyman: "No Brock, don't kill him" 

dat fucking heyman


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

MONDAY NIGHT RAW STARRING BROCK LESNAR


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Heyman: no more, you're gonna kill him, like you killed cripple H.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol at Lesnar's squeaky screams.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

"NO MORE, YOU'LL KILL HIM"

Damn right.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Haha thats what Miz gets for ripping off sage mode swaggie


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Well that going to bring the more ire from the soccer moms.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Dudebro cleaning out the trash off his show.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

I think Miz is dead.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Well that going to bring the more ire from the soccer moms.



next week: lensar f-5s planted soccer moms from the crowd


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Brock getting revenge on Miz for fucking up the figure four.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> next week: lensar f-5s planted soccer moms from the crowd



Paul Heyman: BROCK NO! NO BROCK! DON'T RAPE THEM!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

OKAY WHAT THE FLYING FUCK IS THE TACO BELL SHIT ABOUT!!!!!.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

wait.. bray wyatt didn't kill this punk ass bitch?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bob Dallas!!!!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

That's nice Maven, now finish you speech and get off the Wade/Orton match.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

WWE 13 has made me hate the ever loving shit out of Barret's theme.

Also, fuck Bo Dallas.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bob Dallas is here to stay and you guys know it


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> next week: lensar f-5s planted soccer moms from the crowd



Better yet a kid in a wheelchair with a john cena make a wish shirt.  F5 the little prick motorized wheelchair and all


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Bo Dallas sucks cock



Khris said:


> next week: lensar f-5s planted soccer moms from the crowd





Flow said:


> Paul Heyman: BROCK NO! NO BROCK! DON'T RAPE THEM!



ahahahahahaha


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> Better yet a kid in a wheelchair with a john cena make a wish shirt.



you monster  

you should book raw


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bob Dallas is here to stay and you guys know it



I hope Brock breaks his neck.


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

Botchmania during the Orton vs Barret act?


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

I am getting a brock/punk vibe.

I think Punk is face for mania


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

shit booking.. barret needed to look stronger after failing against hoe dallas


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting, so both IC and US titles holders lost tonight.


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm tired of Wade losing.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Why....

Why is......Why is Barrett jobbing this damn much?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Bob Dallas the next IC?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Aksana ‏@AksanaWWE
Wow...Brock is a real MAN!!! #Raw


Aksana wants some of that manly dudebro


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> Bob Dallas the next IC?



This most likely is going to happen.....guy doesn't even deserve the damn title, and he isn't that good on the mic and has a sucky finnisher. His ring ability is alright though.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

How good will this Punk v Jericho match be?  Ooh, chance for Ziggler screwjob?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

This is why I didn't want Wade to get the IC title. IC title holders always get jobbed.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> Aksana ‏@AksanaWWE
> Wow...Brock is a real MAN!!! #Raw
> 
> 
> Aksana wants some of that manly dudebro



bitches dig the bork laser


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 4, 2013)

Orton wins lol


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

You know it's fucking stupid that ANYONE can grab the IC/US champion while anyone can beat them.

Like honestly, first they have Santino have an embarassing run with it soiling a bunch of wrestlers, then they have the IC/US champions job to put other already main eventers over.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

what the fuck was that fandango shit


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

FAGdango, poor Johnny Curtis.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

The fuck is this promo.


----------



## Lucifer Morningstar (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol who is this phaggot?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

rofl wtf was that fandango? is he an openly gay wrassler?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Who the fuck is this Fagdango?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

like there was any doubt jericho would win that.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

>No reaction for Jericho

Fuck this city and every one of it's fucking awful inhabitants.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

FANDANGO should use flowers to attack.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

*FagDong*o


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

leave it to Jericho to liven up a dead crowd


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

HAHA Punk is pissed


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 4, 2013)

> US Champ loses
> IC Champ loses
> Divas Champ nowhere to be found
> WWE Champ not there

LOL


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> > US Champ loses
> > IC Champ loses
> > Divas Champ nowhere to be found
> *> WWE Champ not there*
> ...



Get used to it.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> > US Champ loses
> > IC Champ loses
> > Divas Champ nowhere to be found
> > WWE Champ not there
> ...



dat PG era


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Terror Saber said:


> > *US Champ loses
> > IC Champ loses*
> > Divas Champ nowhere to be found
> > WWE Champ not there
> ...



No titles change hands... 

Brock given a contract yet doesn't wrestle normal matches, much like the wwe champ.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Ceria said:


> No titles change hands...
> 
> Brock given a contract yet doesn't wrestle normal matches, much like the wwe champ.



so it was a title-free match huh?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> so it was a title-free match huh?



it was a waste of our time,


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

this is much better than their mania match


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

these two are the best!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

That elbow drop was worse than miz's figure 4


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

When will Punk get that when you jump from the top rope, you have to fucking jump UP!


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

WM level match right here, loving this, REAL wrestling.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

When Mark Henry was the highlight of the show.... , and where's The Rock  ?


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

CM Punk man.. he is too good..


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

great match and it wasn't booked like shit.. so that's a plus too


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Well fellas, The Shield had a good run. But all good things must come to an end, time to say goodbye folks.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Punk injured again?


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

Best match WWE has put on in quite awhile.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

First time i saw a young Bruno S.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

HOLY SHIT BRUNO TIME


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

Shield is about to get that NeXus treatment


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Well fellas, The Shield had a good run. But all good things must come to an end, time to say goodbye folks.



bring out the shovels


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

GOAT BRUNO GETTING HIS DUES


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

HELL AS JUST FROZEN OVER. 

BRUNO. pek


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Sammartino Da Fuck.  Is this a ploy for him to get close to cena so he can choke him and Flair out


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

CM Punk needed that clean win so badly.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

>WWE bringing back Bruno was only an effort to use him to get the crowd back over on Cena again.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Bruno is going to shoot on EVERYBODY during his induction speech.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Feb 4, 2013)

why did they take so long to put him in?


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

It really is about time the WWE acknowledged Bruno for his legendary accomplishments, well played I say.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

Chena is using black clothes.


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

lol did somebody call Bruno the Goat ?  lol


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

WWE CHAMP no where to be seen lel.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Of course it is going to take this long, 8 years championship reign 8 years for iduction .


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol did somebody call Bruno the Goat ?  lol



For fucks sake


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

that awkward moment when this happens:- 

Little Jimmie: mommy who's that?  
Soccer Mom: just same hairy old italian dude, now bring out chena  



The Juice Man said:


> Bruno is going to shoot on EVERYBODY during his induction speech.



this


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

If ever there was a chance for a Cena heel turn, it would be now. Cena being a secret member of the shield would be....interesting.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> why did they take so long to put him in?



Because Bruno isn't a yes man.

Well its because he hates the sports entertainment aspect of wrestling that Vince created.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

shyakugaun said:


> lol did somebody call Bruno the Goat ?  lol


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> For fucks sake



its ridiculous right


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you guys hear Punk say

"SHUT UP YOU BUNCH OF MARCKS"


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Malvingt2 said:


> why did they take so long to put him in?



Bruno has A LOT of past beef with Vince.

Here's some of his interviews.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol, so did they give the Divas some time off tonight?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

The Phantom Stranger said:


> If ever there was a time for a Cena heel turn, it would be now. Cena being a secret member of the shield would be....interesting.



lol keep dreaming


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

Rock/Austin/Michaels/Taker >>>>> Bruno


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Expect nothing more than a little jimmy whose main purpose is to see The Rock tonight, and not care one bit for Mark Henry, or Brock Lesnar.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

The GOAT must be D-Bry then right? Oh I'm sorry, Danielson. Or is it? I really couldn't have been bothered to care honestly.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I SERIOUSLY do not want Dean Ambrose to be one of Cena's "henchmen" unless he splits and starts to square off with Cena.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

Khris said:


> lol keep dreaming



I suppose it is rather unlikely now isn't it?


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

oh boy Chena


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 4, 2013)

Well time to bury the Shield.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

guess what..


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Ok my prediction:

Cena trash talks

Shield comes out, they stare him down, then beat him up

Sheamus comes out

then Ryback.

They win. Cena starts to FU members. Little Jimmies marck out.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Yes guys Bruno is the GOAT, the guy only sold out one section of the US not like it was the entire country or the world .


----------



## Bluth (Feb 4, 2013)

Completely forgot about Big Show in the hotel


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

come on, you're already in a hotel


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

what is the point of this hotel segment? lolol



Flow said:


> Did you guys hear Punk say
> 
> "SHUT UP YOU BUNCH OF MARCKS"



yeah that was hilarious


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

this shit sucks , worse feud ever


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

no maddox, what are you doing?  


you poor soul 

Queue lazor music


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Cena confirmed to put the tombstone on Maddox's burial.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

I am glad to know the best way to stop a guy who weighs 400lbs is a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

why is this fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) out here wasting time?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 4, 2013)

Maddox with the Bane impersonation.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

He just goes down the elevator.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is Maddox trying to do a fucking Bane impression?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

i love how reigns can spotted easily from the crowd


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Someone tell me how to stop this Taco faction.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Is Maddox trying to do a fucking Bane impression?



i knew i heard talk like that before..


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Even Maddox sells that powerbomb better than Cena. 

*BURIAL TIME*


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

Jesus fuck I hate when the camera guy is going crazy trying make the action look more intense


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

CENA SET THE TRAP LOL


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

well if you gonna bury, you gotta bury right...


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

Sheamus nearly got buried by a fan


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Can someone gif that insane look from sheamus


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

KLXCNM VLKSDFN VKSD;F VKSDMNV KSDN VJLKSDFN VJLSDNVJLSDVNLKSDJCVN KSLD


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

The fuck is this PG shit.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lawler: COME AT ME BRO!


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

LAWLER WITH A COME AT ME BRO!!!!!!!


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 4, 2013)

Dudebro we need you


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

King - _"COME AT ME BRO"_ LOLOL WTF


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 4, 2013)

so....maddox really IS the hero?


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Stream crashed. What happened?


----------



## Raging Bird (Feb 4, 2013)

Well I can see of the elimination chamber matches having the Shield and Cena,Ryback and Sheamus.....


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

One of these days Shena should get stabbed.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 4, 2013)

Well it could been worse I guess, at least it was 3 on 3.  I just wish they had stood their ground from the start.


----------



## The Phantom Stranger (Feb 4, 2013)

Lol well whoever said RIP Shield a few pages ago hit the nail on the head.
Epic timing from King though. "Come at me bro"


----------



## ovanz (Feb 4, 2013)

The last 3 men in the royal rumble fight the shield


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)

Flow said:


> Stream crashed. What happened?



Queue Cena music, Cena coming from crowd. Queue Ryback music, Ryback comes from crowd. Queue Sheamus music, Sheamus comes from crowd. Shield try to run, midcarders block the stage. Shield get asses handed to them, run out through crowd.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> One of these days Shena should get *permanently injured*.



Indeed.

And Lawler needs to turn heel.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

@HK, if that's the case, then this is good. For some odd reason, creative team/Vince is preserving The Shield from being buried by anyone. They never get knocked the hell out, and always escape at the last second away from the burial. 

Unless they want to bury them at elimination chamber, I would be SURPRISED/applaud the creative team for once if they have them annihilate Cena and friends at the PPV.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Yes guys Bruno is the GOAT, the guy only sold out one section of the US not like it was the entire country or the world .



Main evented every territory he toured, including the NWA and Japan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Main evented every territory he toured, including the NWA and Japan.



So you are saying it is 2-4 places got it .


----------



## shyakugaun (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> One of these days Shena should get stabbed.



wtf...


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Could of been a lot worse guys, The Shield has been on a rampage. Now the roster can't say they haven't give back. The Shield can continue their rampage now after giving back to the community.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

This thread is so salty for no reason.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont want to say injury because that fuck would no sell it and come back the following week. That mother fucker needs something to scare him to stay home.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 4, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> One of these days Shena should get stabbed.



Its already happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Seth Rollins proved tonight...that Dean Ambrose should cut all their promos. Dude has a lisp.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Now Danger Doom, what were you saying earlier little jimmy? Didn't mean to nosell your promos, just other interesting things was going on.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Seth Rollins proved tonight...that Dean Ambrose should cut all their promos. Dude has a lisp.



Dean Ambrose and Jack Swagger 

But still, I like Dean Ambrose.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

CM Punk outsmarting Jericho and beating him clean...that's how he should've been booked all along. Maybe this will be the direction going forward.

Oh who am I kidding...


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

do you think that the contract that show signed has some stipulation?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 4, 2013)

Jim Ross ‏@JRsBBQ
It’s amazing yet telling how many young fans aren’t aware of #BrunoSammartino. 8 YEARS AS WWE CHAMPION! 8 YEARS! Study.. Don’t hate, kids.


wait, little jimmies are hatin on Sammartino?


----------



## Darc (Feb 4, 2013)

No Ziggler or AJ this episode


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 4, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Its already happened.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Show and Del Rio already had two last man standing matches...this has to be something more drastic. Like I quit or a street fight.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

yeah, i just notice that we didn't have Ziggler, AJ and Langston this week. weird

WWE App promo time > Dilph Zoggler, Big E. Lesbian & AJ


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

AJ and Ziggler will probably be on Smackdown. No reason for them to be on RAW, tbh...unless it's to job to Cena again.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

It's good they weren't there tbh. Don't put Dolph in a damn feud just to job and make him look less credible.

He should of just ran solo without AJ, and picking up Langston as a goon/henchman or something for a short while.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

it was a really stupid thing to break the 'exclusivity appearances' in RAW and SmackDown. Is killing mid card and low card talent in RAW and SmackDown.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 4, 2013)

Give this man *Patriot* a world title.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2013)

^Loved how Swagger just made him tap out, and swung his ankle down all pissed. Looked dangerous and legit. 



Shozan said:


> it was a really stupid thing to break the 'exclusivity appearances' in RAW and SmackDown. Is killing mid card and low card talent in RAW and SmackDown.



That's their own damn fault.

Swagger comes back to the WWE (most likely stopped being a yesman and got pissed like hell to the  jobbing he was doing), and look what he's done for himself?

He has a legit gimmick right now, and it's good he stopped that damn smiling/cockyness pushups/whatever. 

They should start pushing to bring more to the table rather than trying to get cheap heat/cheap pops, and working on their promos.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

Jack Swagger is basically top heel Kurt Angle from 2000-ish


----------



## Shozan (Feb 4, 2013)

and a new meme was born!


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

What did Brad Maddox do? I didn't see him act like Bane anywhere..


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

He used Bane's voice.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

he will brake Cena's spine... soon!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

"And when I finally stop being a jobber, Vince...you have my permission to die."


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

that just reminds me of how awesome this was...


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

so after looking through this thread the only thing on Raw worth watching was

Mark henry return
Brock f-5ing Miz
Punk/Jericho match
Team hell no promo
Cena starting to put dirt on the shield

 why is it everytime everyone comes to cena's aid but he never returns the favor?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so after looking through this thread the only thing on Raw worth watching was
> 
> Mark henry return
> Brock f-5ing Miz
> ...



LOYALTY 

it was actually a great show.. except for wade and cesaro jobbing easily


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm sick of champions jobbing. What's the point of holding a belt?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

warming them for chena/bareback/boreton/chemus 

i mean cripple h had to win the title 13 times right


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

So for Cena's plan to surround The Shield to work, Cena needed to get The Shield in the ring.

Brad Maddox then magically appears and calls them out, despite it meaning an obvious asskicking.

Cena patiently waits for the Shield to finish obliterating Brad and then leads everyone down to the ring for battle.

Conclusion: Cena set Maddox up and probably told him to call them out but he'll save him. Then he let Maddox get destroyed. OMG...what an asshole.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

seriously who ever said that cena is actually heel was spot on


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Brock is the ultimate enforcer, if the WWE didnt pick him up a Cartel should have .


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

The best part of dat return, was how he just walked out like a mother fucking boss.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

WWE took control of video.

Honestly, I'm happy Swagger came back with this pissed off gimmick. Hopefully, he goes for Jericho or Orton.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

Shit, that video was only up for like 10 minutes.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

The night should have ended when everyone was attacking shield and then this happen.

[YOUTUBE]q41UvkovDTQ[/YOUTUBE]

 And everybody just moved the fuck out the ring ....


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

that theme was epic..


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

The Brock Lesnar from the Minnesota! <3


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

Swagger and Angle putting a double ankle lock on Cena and breaks both of his ankles.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Angle Theme made me want to be an American.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

speaking of come back themes..

i want batista to comeback with this theme..


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbvOeMTGngw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

you all wops living in the past! :ignoramus


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

I didn't notice, but Piper said "Come on, you friend!" and it wasn't censored.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> speaking of come back themes..
> 
> i want batista to comeback with this theme..
> 
> ...



 no way I like his last one. To bad he is in his 40s...his comeback is probably not going to happen. Not in a real active way.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-mS6AD6g6o[/YOUTUBE]


imagine this theme running in today's programming 

little jimmies will haunted for decades  



VastoLorDae said:


> no way I like his last one. To bad he is in his 40s...his comeback is probably not going to happen. Not in a real active way.



this one has more rage though


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

i want this guy back 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAq8d9NDsT0[/YOUTUBE]


soccer moms will rage quit WWE 

but seriously could've been top heel for years


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-mS6AD6g6o[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> imagine this theme running in today's programming
> ...



You forgot to post Mankind's exit theme, when he has to be at peace after he's destroyed someone in order to calm down.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> You forgot to post Mankind's exit theme, when he has to be at peace after he's destroyed someone in order to calm down.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]3ii2gt0yJcE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

Hassan should come back and team up with Sandow.. Layla could be their mistress/bellydancer


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]KEzr70-4UHo[/YOUTUBE]

The Best Borton song.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

the real people's champ 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KikWIVx_ANs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Um Wait Ghost I think you are confuse with the wrestler and Theme .


----------



## teddy (Feb 5, 2013)

WWE HoF 2013: Class of about fucking time


jesus christ


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 5, 2013)

? said:


> WWE HoF 2013: Class of about fucking time
> 
> 
> jesus christ



This is a BIG deal.

Bruno in past interviews has called Vince everything but the devil and the main reason he even considered going in the hall of fame is that the amount of mail McMahon received from hundreds of fans questioning the WWE on why Bruno isn't in the HOF. I guess HHH's begging has finally paid off.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 5, 2013)

yups.. 6 man EC tag.. i don't see anyone of cena, ryback, or sheamus getting pinned cleanly 




lol


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

so many nostalgimmies


----------



## Remyx (Feb 5, 2013)

So happy the beast, Mark Ratings Henry is back. Now he'll show Big Show how being a monster heel is done.

Chris Jericho vs. CM Punk was an amazing match, enjoyed every minute of it.

I liked how Miz didn't back down and actually tried to fight Brock before getting his ass handed to him.

Daniel Bryan making Mysterio tap out was great as well. Best parts of the show.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> i want this guy back
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lAq8d9NDsT0[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



Sad thing was he was a great character.  An Arab American trying to fight at what he sees as injustice for his people and racial profiling just because of his background.

Too bad along the way he just became generic anti american heel number 45729 and have the bad timing of his masked men attacking taker at the same time as the london bombings.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, no Ziggler on camera last night.  After thinking about it, that made me smile.  Brand split revival incoming.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 5, 2013)

Nemesis said:


> Sad thing was he was a great character.  An Arab American trying to fight at what he sees as injustice for his people and racial profiling just because of his background.
> 
> Too bad along the way he just became generic anti american heel number 45729 and have the bad timing of his masked men attacking taker at the same time as the london bombings.



and why are ginder and Khali playing such mediocre roles, especially on the part of khali, the three of them with Hassan could be a *sword* to be used against the shield.


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 5, 2013)

What made hassan good heel though (basically like Jericho when he turned on Michaels) was that technically he was telling everyone the truth but with a little bit of spin in there to make people hate him for it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

Khris said:


> yups.. 6 man EC tag.. i don't see anyone of cena, ryback, or sheamus getting pinned cleanly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Nope. But Probably Sheamus will start and all 3 shield will get in. probably eliminate him first, then Ryback comes in. They probbaly eliminate him. then Cena comes in and beats them himself.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Man vast get your Cena fan boy crap out of your head


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 5, 2013)

Fucking christ I think he's just laughing at us now.

"If @ZackRyder and #hoeski break #50 on pop charts I may eat 50 pop tarts covered in #fruitypepples then make up my own #poopchart"

-Fresh from John Cena's Twitter.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

Flow said:


> Man vast get your Cena fan boy crap out of your head



 It is not fanfiction. Or even a prediction. This is what will happen. They will triple team the first person from team super faces. Flow you still upset Punk going to lose to Rock at EC?


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 5, 2013)

Flow, it's sad but true, we all know it.

You put up three new comers, while, having an impressive track record, have only ever had, and won one match. You put them up against FELLA FOIGHTEN SHEAMUS, BIG HUNGRY RYBACK and LOLCENAWINS, and you've just been set up for disaster. The burial of The Shield has begun, Ryback's carrying the casket, Sheamus is reading the eulogy, and Cena is digging the hole.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 5, 2013)

but this does

>Mfw Brad Madsnacks


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

You know what would Troll worthy Rock telling Vince he wont be losing to Shena at WM. He wins then the following Raw says fuck it this Champ thing is boring and leaves.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

Rock jobs to Bruno at WM.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2013)

Or imagine if it's Shield vs Cena, Ryback and Sheamus

and suddenly Punk and Brock come in and help out shield


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 5, 2013)

Anyway, quick recap.

Bruno Sammartino agreed to be in Hall of Fame. Mark Henry is back as a monster heel.

WWEs booking continues to be retarded. They jobbed their US and IC title holders on the same night. The title holders are supposed to be your 3rd and 4th best wrestlers in your company. You don't job them even to main event talent.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Fucking christ I think he's just laughing at us now.
> 
> "If @ZackRyder and #hoeski break #50 on pop charts I may eat 50 pop tarts covered in #fruitypepples then make up my own #poopchart"
> 
> -Fresh from John Cena's Twitter.


Whoa, great joke.  Hi five, Cena.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

Half the time I don't even get Cena's jokes. And I don't want to.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 5, 2013)

Ha ha ha ha ha Shena made a taking a shit joke ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## mow (Feb 5, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> Fucking christ I think he's just laughing at us now.
> 
> "If @ZackRyder and #hoeski break #50 on pop charts I may eat 50 pop tarts covered in #fruitypepples then make up my own #poopchart"
> 
> -Fresh from John Cena's Twitter.



"Of which I will sit at #2. Now go download #hoeski"


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 5, 2013)

Big E Langston spent all last night tweeting things that were better than Ryback. Ryback is probably gonna squash him soon.


----------



## The Prodigy (Feb 5, 2013)

I was kinda interested to see who that guy was last night that called out shield and why he was so confident.

sadly my expectations were met and his attempt was an epic fail. who was htat anyway


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2013)

I marked out SO DAMN HARD when Henry's theme hit. 

Holy shit, was that a damn good episode of RAW. Barrett jobbing to Orton(enough of this goddamn match already) was fucking stupid, but fuck it, THE BEAST IS BACK! And man, that Brock ass-whupping did more in 2 minutes for Miz than everything they've done since his face turn. 

Probably the best RAW they've had since expanding to 3 hours with the only sore spot being the aforementioned Barrett/Orton match and Bo "Suckass" Dallas being allowed to do anything ever.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 5, 2013)

Not the best Raw 


Burying Shield was not cool


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 5, 2013)

I see the nexus, this is no burial.  Man, I can't wait to see the ratingz for henry's racist return .  Rock knew when to get out of dodge.  "htat guy" is Brad Maddox.  A WWE office backed mix of Zack Ryder and low level Eric Bischoff.  I like him, but hate how he got here.

He...NOT John Cena got the shield to come out and that's the only way those three goons got any good licks in.  That was justice...as well as sacrifice.  Very honorable.  What a face.

Bask in it while you can.  That's just what I do.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Feb 5, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Not the best Raw
> 
> 
> Burying Shield was not cool


You have no idea what the hell "burying" actually means if you think that's what happened to the Shield on RAW.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2013)

There HAS to be a reason why Vince hasn't buried The Shield yet. Either he wants them to be sacrificed to Cena to make him build more momentum, () or he actually sees potential in them. I don't care if it's a mixture of the two, I want to see how far The Shield can be taken. I want them to feud with another stable.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 5, 2013)

Dat Maddox beatdown.
[YOUTUBE]cNFbo_r8irM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Grand Cross (Feb 5, 2013)

This is so hilarious I couldn't wait until the next RAW to post it.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 5, 2013)

Yeah RAW was really good. I don't have anything to complain about aside from as many mentioned Barrett constantly jobbing to Boreton.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 5, 2013)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You have no idea what the hell "burying" actually means if you think that's what happened to the Shield on RAW.



Seriously, finally someone says it. Getting your 2nd comeuppance after weeks of beating the shit out of main event talent doesn't equate to burial, calm down. Though I'd be lying if I said I'm not worried about what's gonna go down at the Chamber.

Aaanyway, enough about this thread's tendency to hilariously misuse terms, can we continue talking about Mark Henry? Seeing his return put the biggest grin on my face I've had in a long, long time.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 5, 2013)

You all love your Y2J so much, but what happens when he steps up to the plate to defend, and even praise the evil, burying machine Triple H from Bret's remarks on the latter?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2013)

But he did not really disprove Brett. He mentioned perhaps one non gimmicky match when he said HHH/Austin vs Jericho/Beniot.

 And no I actually think HHH was an above average ring worker.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm as high as Paul London and Danielson in my sig!

Hybrid Dolphins > Team Hell No!


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol, just looked at the SD spoilers.  Looks like the EC match just got a bit interesting with who was just added.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> But he did not really disprove Brett. He mentioned perhaps one non gimmicky match when he said HHH/Austin vs Jericho/Beniot.
> 
> And no I actually think HHH was an above average ring worker.



HHH with his sterling record of having two non-gimmick matches in his 20 year career that were actually good.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

dammit ya are tempting me to watch again when I have been cold turkey for only 2 weeks!


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2013)

According to Dave Meltzer, the WWE thought Orton was going to win the vote last night, so it should've been Jericho beating Barrett.

WWE not realizing the ratings anti-draw of Boreton.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

They seriously thought Orton would Beat out Jericho?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to Dave Meltzer, the WWE thought Orton was going to win the vote last night, so it should've been Jericho beating Barrett.
> 
> WWE not realizing the ratings anti-draw of Boreton.



Lol, wow.  Didn't know that.

Truth is I thought Orton was going to win the vote but was pleased that Jerichi took it.  So Orton's stock in the WWE universe has gone down then?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2013)

Jericho also just came back like last week...of course he's riding a wave of "Welcome back!" momentum.


----------



## Bluth (Feb 6, 2013)

Mark Henry really is the monster heel that true wrestling fans deserve, such a freakin' beast, his aura is off the charts when he gets that look in his face.  

As for The Shield, it wasn't a burial, it could have been better though if they had had them stand up to super trio.  My hope for the match at the Chamber is that they at the very least pin one of the three, if they have all three not get pinned, then it pretty much is a burial despite what may happen in the match.  I'm sure they will put on a good show though.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You have no idea what the hell "burying" actually means if you think that's what happened to the Shield on RAW.



they didn't get buried on RAW.. but they will probably be at EC 



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Big E Langston spent all last night tweeting things that were better than Ryback. Ryback is probably gonna squash him soon.



i am actually interested in what langston has to say  



VastoLorDae said:


> Nope. But Probably Sheamus will start and all 3 shield will get in. probably eliminate him first, then Ryback comes in. They probbaly eliminate him. then Cena comes in and beats them himself.



either way.. they wont survive 





Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> According to Dave Meltzer, the WWE thought Orton was going to win the vote last night, so it should've been Jericho beating Barrett.
> 
> WWE not realizing the ratings anti-draw of Boreton.





VastoLorDae said:


> They seriously thought Orton would Beat out Jericho?




wait.. so it's not rigged?


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2013)

I feel like they are and they aren't. I've since abandoned my beliefs that they vote buffer, and even if they do, it's not significant enough to change the results by much. However, while witnessing the hard-on WWE have for these "people's choice" matches lately, it's obvious they're making the polls in a way that hopes to influence the voters' decision, usually by contrasting 2 "they seriously put that there?" choices with only one that makes any real sense.

They just dropped the ball Monday, though.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, wow.  Didn't know that.
> 
> Truth is I thought Orton was going to win the vote but was pleased that Jerichi took it.  So Orton's stock in the WWE universe has gone down then?



Orton hasn't been in a storyline in over a year. He just beats on midcarders and cuts boring promos. Of course the fans would lose interest in The Viper eventually.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Thing is we have definitive proof they've rigged the polling in the past. However it's pretty counter-intuitive to rig a fan participation even because that discourages fan participation. 

Am I the only one that finds Rey Mysterio's plop to be the worst move this side of Punk's elbow?


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

I remember when they put on amazing matches all the damn time, and didn't rely on the audience to vote for them to get an idea of what they want.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Bluth said:


> Mark Henry really is the monster heel that true wrestling fans deserve, such a freakin' beast, his aura is off the charts when he gets that look in his face.
> 
> As for The Shield, it wasn't a burial, it could have been better though if they had had them stand up to super trio.  My hope for the match at the Chamber is that they at the very least pin one of the three, if they have all three not get pinned, then it pretty much is a burial despite what may happen in the match.  I'm sure they will put on a good show though.



Them standing in the middle of the ring and egging John Cena and friends to enter the ring would of been fucking AWESOME. They need to find ways to keep their legitimacy up. The Shield shouldn't be afraid of an ass whooping. They should literally be a cult/caught up with getting justice served to the point they don't care if they get their asses handed to them .


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> Them standing in the middle of the ring and egging John Cena and friends to enter the ring would of been fucking AWESOME. They need to find ways to keep their legitimacy up. The Shield shouldn't be afraid of an ass whooping. They should literally be a cult/caught up with getting justice served to the point they don't care if they get their asses handed to them .



I agree with this assessment but they'll never book them this way. Reigns has the size to be booked the way you're proposing but Vince would rather make them generic dastardly heels like he made Punk. But that pretty much devalues the manic mercenary aspect of The Shield. Which is what Vince seems to want.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2013)

All heels in WWE are cowards unless they're literally the world's strongest man, the world's largest athlete or used to be the world champion of mma. Otherwise, you can't act tough until you have a 3678573 on 1 advantage or you're fighting a jobber.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Or if u are brock lesnar


----------



## Nemesis (Feb 6, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Nope. But Probably Sheamus will start and all 3 shield will get in. probably eliminate him first, then Ryback comes in. They probbaly eliminate him. then Cena comes in and beats them himself.



OMG its Nexus vs WWE summerslam all over again.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> Or if u are brock lesnar



That's what "world champion of mma" was referring to.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, I thought u meant future Batista.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

@Soul, agree with you.

And I was thinking the same thing, who honestly votes for this crap? Besides figuring out what the WWE has in store for us on RAW, I rarely use the website for anything else, seeing as how they try to depick Cena as a hero.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> Oh, I thought u meant future Batista.



Future bulltista is gonna trash them even when he is in his 50's.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

SoulTaker said:


> Am I the only one that finds Rey Mysterio's plop to be the worst move this side of Punk's elbow?



Its pretty terribule. Rey has lost it in the ring due to injuries catching up to him. I kinda want him to retire at this point. His better days in the ring left him back in 2011.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Yeah i really can not blame Rey's plop move after all the years in the ring. He has been high flying for 20+ years. It is great he can even do some f the moves he can still do. So while he has an excuse...Punk really does not fr his shittiest elbow drop in the world.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Maybe if punk did shitty leg drops like your savior you would like him more


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> Maybe if punk did shitty leg drops like your savior you would like him more



 still not a cena fan, but still looks better then Punk's shittiest elbow in the world.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

I got goosebumps when I heard mark Henry look around with that destroy
Face and say "nah......nah.......that ain't enough......that AIN'T ENOUGH" then crushed Rey lol


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Punks elbow looks great. For gods sake stop making fun of it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> Punks elbow looks great. For gods sake stop making fun of it



 Tell me you are not so blind as to see flaws in it.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

There are no flaws, shut up Cena fan


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow probably honestly believe Drunk does the elbow drop better than Macho Man and a Moonsault better than Lita .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> There are no flaws, shut up Cena fan



Fun fact CM Punk was one of Cena's props for his WM 22 entrance.

 Still....not a Cena fan. And everyone says his elbow drop is ugly.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow didn't you admit his elbow drop was poor then went on to praise Shawn Michaels for his ability to angle his body in the air properly?


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow is always as drunk as Punk when he see his matches!


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

No joke, it looks bad once and awhile due to how he angles his body, but a lot of times it doesn't deserve hate. I would say most times.

And nice fanfiction Vast. Seriously, just shut the hell up damn Cena fan. Pass the little jimmy test then you can maybe post here when you pass the big jimmy test as well.


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> No joke, it looks bad once and awhile due to how he angles his body, but a lot of times it doesn't deserve hate. I would say most times.
> 
> And nice fanfiction Vast. Seriously, just shut the hell up damn Cena fan. Pass the little jimmy test then you can maybe post here when you pass the big jimmy test as well.





[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5q2N_1uY-HI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow is a terrible CM Punk fan for not knowing that.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

you didn't know that Flow? Really?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

I can see why Drunk is so anti Establishment now .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

And he calls other people little Jimmy.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

That WASN'T PUNK. He obviously WAS AN IMPOSTER


----------



## Shozan (Feb 6, 2013)

dat Punk with dat gangsta background! so Chicagoish!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Drunk needed that Shena money Flow~Chan .

Where can we petition to have Flow be permanently name Flow~chan?


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

For gods sake stop calling me that stupd modfuck name


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone should make the thread.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> For gods sake stop calling me that stupd modfuck name



Its a democratic country, you can cast your vote for or against Flow~chan like the rest of us .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

why oh why did they not keep his name as Flow Chan.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]CWcNsUQwGVE[/YOUTUBE]

Man if Rey could have kept that as a gimmick he would be doing that Joker thing way before Sting .


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 6, 2013)

Right now the ones that we know are in are:

Foley
Backlund
Trish
Sammartino

 Usually there are six or seven per year.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

it is already possibly one of the best if not best class so far.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Macho Man, put him in Vince you fuck!


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

It's the best class ever. You have the greatest woman wrestler ever and what most of our grandpa's consider the GOAT going in. Pretty sure it's the two longest reigning champions. 

Crips did a good job.


----------



## Majinsaga (Feb 6, 2013)

If Macho Man isn't in the HOF this year, we riot.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

*LONG LIVE FLOW~CHAN THE BIGGEST BABY FACE THE THREAD HAS EVER KNOWN. .*


----------



## SoulTaker (Feb 6, 2013)

He's our version of Cena


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~chan actually thinks Punk's elbow drop is good half the time?!


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Someone needs to edit a Shena pic where his shirt says Flow~chan.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

For fucks sake let it die already


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Its too late you are already too over and too much of a draw to turn heel ever again .


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

This is the shrine of Flowshena


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

I can see it now Flow~chan on the boxes of  Cheeriflos.


----------



## Ari (Feb 6, 2013)

thread title

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh my fucking god man


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Rise above the Thread Flow~chan .


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Who did you talk to to change it? Ms Jove?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

LOL Flow-Chan wins


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

I talked to no one Talent Management thought you are over enough to carry the Thread and become the face of the Thread .


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

Hustle Cm punk
Loyalty to cm punk
Respect Cm punk


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

We have to wait to Ghost see this. Maybe he will push it .

The Doctor of Druganomics.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow: the doctor of punkanomics


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

Sheamus Booker T impression was terrible but his Vickie one was gold.


----------



## Ari (Feb 6, 2013)

YEEEEAAAAAAAHHH LOOK WHAT I'VE STARTED

LONG LIVE FLOW~CHAN

OHOHOHO


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2013)

Lol, what in the world? 

Anyway, found this vid on Youtube.  I apologize early about the quality of the vid.  The sound is a bit off from the video..

Charlie Haas as Cena.
[YOUTUBE]MtPqRDsaGng[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~Chan Best in the Thread!!!!!!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

inb4 Ghost plays Kane's role and convinces flow-chan to embrace the hatred


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~Chan is a Punk kind of guy.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

For gods sake man, this is why I don't like a lot of moderators. Whoever changed my name is a dick.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what in the world?
> 
> Anyway, found this vid on Youtube.  I apologize early about the quality of the vid.  The sound is a bit off from the video..
> 
> ...



[YOUTUBE]459MMpzJ8sA[/YOUTUBE]


Imagine this would happen Today .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow-chan stop whining and put me over broski


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

im getting the thread title changed.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> im getting the thread title changed.



and then we'll change it back. Because Flow's not the face this thread deserves, but the one it needs.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~Chan Be a Star .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow-chan no selling his gimmick


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~Chan doesnt want to face Ghost at the Main event. Lets go Flow~Chan!


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow-Chan sucks


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

No, because I know Ghost will make a bunch of corny jokes and give a cheesy smile at the camera/in the thread with the LOS emote


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~chan you want some come get some .


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow-Chan burying Ghost


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Your time is up, Flow~Chan time is now
You can't see Flow~Chan, his time is now
It's the franchise, boy Flow~Chan shinin' now
You can't see him, Flow~Chan time is now!


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghost is literally the Cena of this thread and no sells all arguments at him with that damn emote, don't know why u guys haven't noticed


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Rustlemania 29- Once in a Lifetime

Flow ~Chan vs Ghost of Gashir. 

[YOUTUBE]hCCnpyZMUBg[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]JBPkxyo4iLk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> Rustlemania 29- Once in a Lifetime
> 
> Flow ~Chan vs Ghost of Gashir.
> 
> ...



Hell in a cell, and a moat filled with sharks.


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm gonna stand with Flow on this one. Because it's official.


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

These little jimmies think I'm like Cena when I'm anti Cena and pro Punk. Bunch of fake jimmies that probably wear Cena swag.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

Are you guys watching Main Event? I mean its nothing special but lol at Brodus girls getting in a feud with Aksana and Tamina. Also noticed the Brodus hoes are kinda ugly.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Hey Flow~chan how would you know? You cant see me .


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

I HAVE ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT.

They look ugly as hell. People in this thread like them though.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what in the world?
> 
> Anyway, found this vid on Youtube.  I apologize early about the quality of the vid.  The sound is a bit off from the video..
> 
> ...



lol I remember this. It was a last ditch effort to get Haas over.....it didn't work. 



Danger Doom said:


> [YOUTUBE]459MMpzJ8sA[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> 
> Imagine this would happen Today .



The tons of butt hurt would need preperation H.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow~Chan will you overcome the odds with the mods ?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> I HAVE ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT.
> 
> They look ugly as hell. People in this thread like them though.



Aksana called one of them Kofi. 

Divas match main eventing Main Event, time to close stream.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 6, 2013)

Flow said:


> I HAVE ALWAYS THOUGHT THAT.
> 
> They look ugly as hell. People in this thread like them though.



did you expect the funkasaurus to actually have hot funkadactyls?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> I'm gonna stand with Flow on this one. Because it's official.



Oh shit, its Flow~Chan tag team partner HK~Kun.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> lol I remember this. It was a last ditch effort to get Haas over.....it didn't work.



Lol, I thought Haas last ditch effort was doing that Lucha Libre thing.  Same with the pirate gimmick done by Paul Burchill.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 6, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> Aksana called one of them Kofi.
> 
> Divas match main eventing Main Event, time to close stream.



Ah Divas division.  Finally getting the demotion recognition it deserves by being on Main Event.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 6, 2013)

....?  :mizface  :Mizface . . . . :MIZFACE  Oh...kay?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

HK-47 said:


> I'm gonna stand with Flow on this one. Because it's official.



 Oh look its sHeaKmus-47


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

I like how the Danger Cena and his faction of jimmies are trying to take out The Shield.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh come on now Flow Chan! Stop being so repetitive of the posts. gets a guy to not want to post here anymore. Are you going to just to bury people and no sell posts now? Never mind...lol flow chan wins


----------



## Shirker (Feb 6, 2013)

I love how you can get a good idea of what the hell's going on in here just by looking at the title. It's just like one of my Japanese anime!


----------



## ovanz (Feb 6, 2013)

Rolf. Imagine a newbie looking for the wrestling thread, and only see the "official Home of Flow~chan"


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 6, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, I thought Haas last ditch effort was doing that Lucha Libre thing.  Same with the pirate gimmick done by Paul Burchill.



I don't remember his Lucha Libre gimmick. I thought Burchill's last ditch effort was the potential i*c*st story with him and his sister?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

Ghost must be shooting a movie which is why he didn't show up in the Thread .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 6, 2013)

DD Punk


----------



## EJ (Feb 6, 2013)

You guys are lame.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 6, 2013)

Let's all hope that Brock at elimination Chamber attacks Cena and Rock


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 6, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> DD Punk



When my contract is up I am challenging Flow~chan for title and leaving the Thread with it!


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> Let's all hope that Brock at elimination Chamber attacks Cena and Rock



Brock Lesnar will most definitely do something big at elimination chamber.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow said:


> Brock Lesnar will most definitely do something big at elimination chamber.



Since the Taker won't be at WM 29


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Undertaker needs to find someone to drop his streak to, or just start competiting. It's the same shit all the time. 

I really do love what he's done with the company, it's just getting to the point now in which it's just a waste of time. He's going to win regardless.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2013)

I liked Flow~chan better when he was the doctor of troll-a-nomics. Now he's such a corporate yes man.


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

No "" for the camera Ghost?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2013)

It doesn't matter if I !!!


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

You nosell as much as Cena man, where is your smile? Or do you got the Cena cunt face on right now?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow~chan is up against the ropes will he rise to the occasion?


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 7, 2013)

That's it, unsubscribed. If I want my daily dose of wrestling aids, I'll go back to /wooo/.

Goodbye and good riddance.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Laters HK


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow~chan seems to be angry because I'm the voice of the voiceless in this thread, speaking out against unjustice while he's busy kissing babies and hugging fat chicks.


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Oh look, DD creative writer made one of our posters decide to leave by changing the title of the thread.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2013)

What happened to HK?


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

He decided to quit due to instability in this company / thread


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 7, 2013)

Are we going to wish him well on his future endeavors?


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

We should fire DD from being creative thread title maker.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Are we going to wish him well on his future endeavors?



Nah we'll just pretend he never was a part of this thread /company


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

HK went on to the UFC thread to see if he can make it .


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

HK CAN TAKE HIS BALL AND GO HOME.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

guess Khris Jericho will just have to Save_us like Khris Jericho usually does


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

HK went Batista on us.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait for HK shoot interview on the Thread.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2013)

Joke all you want, we just got compared to a 4chan-esque forum.

That genuinely upsets me.... Are we really that bad...?

*looks at last few pages*

...shit, we are, aren't we?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Joke all you want, we just got compared to a 4chan-esque forum.
> 
> That genuinely upsets me.... Are we really that bad...?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2013)

Okay, I gotta admit, that cheered me up a little


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Shirker said:


> Joke all you want, we just got compared to a 4chan-esque forum.
> 
> That genuinely upsets me.... Are we really that bad...?
> 
> ...



For real? 

Link


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

You guys are really defending Flow~chan? 


Read that 4 times slowly and when you realize it slap yourself.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not defending Flow I'm just agreeing with everything he says


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'm not defending Flow I'm just agreeing with everything he says


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

I'd be offended if I didn't find Y2J's return badass 

Carry on sir


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

I expect nothing less from Tom Brady , the Shena of the NFL except he isnt winning .


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> I expect nothing less from Tom Brady , the Shena of the NFL except he isnt winning .



He'll be back to winning titles again soon 

Just you wait


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> He'll be back to winning titles again soon
> 
> Just you wait



Yeah but Manning isnt going to put him over .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol thinking Brady will ever win it all again. It has been over for quite awhile guys.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

People quitting Batista's style this thread 

I won't quit in storyline, the thread will release my contract offscreen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

Tom Brady said:


> I'd be offended if I didn't find Y2J's return badass
> 
> Carry on sir


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2013)

I booked Flow to go over strong, and some people on the internet just can't see the bigger picture.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

just face it, you've lost it Jove McMahon 

inb4 Cripple Shadow Rep takes over


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

The new title is so fitting.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow said:


> Oh look, DD creative writer made one of our posters decide to leave by changing the title of the thread.


I thought Jove was the WWE Creative/ HHH of the thread.  Student of the game, entirely too much power for their skillset?  DD just got that ear.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

Still can't get over Aksana calling Naomi, Kofi.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

so whom ever asked for brock vs Punk may get their wish.


----------



## Shirker (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so whom ever asked for brock vs Punk may get their wish.



WWE: "The smarks what something involving Punk and Brock? Got it"

"What? N-no! I don't want Punk to *face* Brock! I was kinda hoping they'd team up or someth--"

WWE: "Did you just use the words "face" and "Brock"? Got it."

"Gahdammit!"
-------------------------

This feels like it'd be too weird a decision. I don't think I should trust it. How reputable is the sauce?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

well it is only just an idea and not set in stone. But if Brock is to face Punk they are really dead set on Cena never ever going heel. I mean it is pretty obvious now Punk can try all he wants but he is just not getting that real heat.


----------



## Remyx (Feb 7, 2013)

Can't wait to watch some Impact ta-night!


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2013)

I do feel like Trips right now... I was hoping to build a Cena and Sheamus with those two, but this is more like putting over Shelton and Batista.


----------



## Remyx (Feb 7, 2013)

Shirker said:


> WWE: "The smarks what something involving Punk and Brock? Got it"
> 
> "What? N-no! I don't want Punk to *face* Brock! I was kinda hoping they'd team up or someth--"
> 
> ...


 I feel sorry for Punk marks. If they thought he was made to look weak/chickenshit before, oh my...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I do feel like Trips right now... I was hoping to build a Cena and Sheamus with those two, but this is more like putting over Shelton and Batista.



 You pushed the wrong people.



 interesting list with a few surprises. but not in a way you think.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

Jove has to wait till the top talents of the thread to retire to try change the ratings and put over Flow~chan .


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow is playing the cowardly heel role perfectly right now. He took a ten count DQ finish this morning and left the arena.



WWE coming to my city the week before WM... Boston the Tuesday after for SD... now that I'm a fully unionized teacher I'm considering just saying "screw the kids" and calling out the next day due to wrestling. :ignoramus


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Shouldn't you wait for tenure before doing that, Jove?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> You pushed the wrong people.
> 
> 
> 
> interesting list with a few surprises. but not in a way you think.



I think they've ruined zack's career by not using the internet title, why the fuck even make it if they're not going to make it a real title. He's the internet champion yet we've never seen him even have it on a single show. 

I'm on the fence about Khali, i want him to be a great heel again, like he was before. 

Fuck Sheamus, i'm sick of his pale ass too. 

I'm surprised about ziggler, but the poster is right, they've squandered his greatness putting over others instead of the other way around.

This list is missing a primary one, Orton. I'm tired of his gimmick, tired of everything he's done in his career, except for when he was in evolution. I especially hate him for taking the strap from christian the same week he won it.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 7, 2013)

So Jove is a Teacher and a Sandow fan...man those poor kids .
.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> Flow is playing the cowardly heel role perfectly right now. He took a ten count DQ finish this morning and left the arena.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE coming to my city the week before WM... Boston the Tuesday after for SD... now that I'm a fully unionized teacher I'm considering just saying "screw the kids" and calling out the next day due to wrestling. :ignoramus



Call it a [cough] sick day [/cough]


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

Jove must be a hardcore Kane fan too.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 7, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> So Jove is a Teacher and a Sandow fan...man those poor kids .
> .




You always have to make sure the little jimmies know that they're not big jimmies yet. :ignoramus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, well TNA is on.  Anyone going to watch?


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Awww..son of a bitch.  Garrett Bischoff turned out to be evil? No wai.

Also...Building a seamus


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, I was surprised that this wasn't done on a PPV instead of last week.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Heh, so we are trading in the older Hogan for the younger one when it come to taking up screen time. 


That was a very entertaining match.  Love how Ion and King worked in the ring and how RVD still does that sick sell to a DDT.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

You mean RVD never putting over any of these young guys and hogging the X division belt? He needs to put over Kenny King already. Sheesh.....


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

S.A.F said:


> You mean RVD never putting over any of these young guys and hogging the X division belt? He needs to put over Kenny King already. Sheesh.....



Lol, he will once he shares his personal stash to TNA creative. 


Hmmm, didn't know TNA was doing their version of Tough Enough in the UK.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Jessie Godderz is fucking money.  God, why did Miz ever stop being such a douche.  Damned earning his stripes.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

Vince wants Miz to be a do gooder fan favorite. Too bad its not working for him at all. 

I missed what D Lo and whats-his-name-official were talking about earlier. Is Kurt Angle going to kick D Lo's ass?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, that was entertaining to watch.   I'm hoping that TNA starts to build up on it's younger talent.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

I hear dem boos for Injuremex, TNA.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

thank god, new champs.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, that was a great match.   Now I wondering what other title is next on their list now that they have the Tag titles.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, that was a great match.   Now I wondering what other title is next on their list now that they have the Tag titles.



Roode can take the knockouts title, Aries the TV title.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

LOL did you see that "perfect" hogan said, what's he planning.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Ugh, Hogan's lost a step with doing inspiration promos.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Who knows, I just know Bully Ray has my attention.  Do you know who he is?


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 7, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> so whom ever asked for brock vs Punk may get their wish.



smelling shitty feud.. face punk sucks, face brock sucks even more.. punk has been booked like a little bitch, so it will be hard having him face punk on equal grounds.. heyman will get out as the star of the feud probably..


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Lightbulb.  Kenny King and Tessmacher are the same thing.  Exotic entertainment turned wrestler.  Who are we kidding, fleshy fantasy fodder turned fleshy fantasy fodder.  Just musing.  Also, Tara's acting is on all of the points.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

Kenny King was an exotic dancer? He's okay, RVD should be putting him over though just because he needs some momentum and credibility and RVD has nothing to lose Besides him holding the belt does nothing for the company. 

As for Tara I really liked her mocking Tessmacher's booty shake.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, that was a fun womans match.  Tessmacher seems to be improving a bit.  To think that she was picked up at the same time as Kelly Kelly yet be let go by the WWE.


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, trouble in Robbie-land.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

He really is so much better than jersey shore land, but I enjoy him being jersey shore douche.  Too bad he is so good at being so funny?


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Bully with the inner LOD?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

Head ballbuster jumping attack?


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

GET THE TABLES


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

Lol, what the hell did I just watch?   That was fun.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

He used sharingan to copy "hulking up". <- i was too bussy writing this, i didn't saw how the match ended


----------



## PlacidSanity (Feb 7, 2013)

So now when you fuck a Hogan, you gain the ability to Hulk up.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 7, 2013)

Man, bully looks like either a conquering King...or the blue collar schlepp with balls big enough to marry into royalty.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 7, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> Lol, what the hell did I just watch?   That was fun.



yeah it was fun,


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

"Hulk up" is like a rpg move, first you let the enemy attack you, so you absorb the energy of the hits, then the user return that energy to the enemy.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 7, 2013)

PlacidSanity said:


> So now when you fuck a Hogan, you gain the ability to Hulk up.



Makes sense. He was channeling Hogan and Road Warriors in that match. No way you can ever beat that combo.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

LMAO what the hell happened in here? LOL at the title. Flow~chan? 

And what happened to HK why did he lost his smile lol?

Michael Flow~chan.


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everyone, before I logged off I just wanted to type this out.

There is a reason why I love CM Punk as not only a wrestler, but a human being.

When I first saw CM Punk, I thought he had an interesting look to him. But I had gotten so tired of the WWE, I didn't bother that much to figure out more about him. Then I heard people talk about his shoot on Cena, then I checked it out. From then on out, I have gotten so much respect for CM Punk. I really do believe he is not only an outstanding wrestler, but the best thing to hit the WWE since The Rock or Stone Cold.

And not only for wrestling, he also fits what I am in life and something I can relate to. For too long, I have been made fun of because I don't drink, smoke, and I don't "live in the moment" as some may put it. CM Punk takes that foundation and mocks it, and basically tells people to "fuck off", which is something else I love about CM Punk. Everything that I wanted to say to others, he does it. And I really do feel like he is the voice of the voiceless, because for far too long, no one has heard me out. My dreams were to one day speak with The Rock/get his autograph (still is), but I really want to meet CM Punk one day.

I really do believe he's The Best in the World, not just in wrestling, but for voicing his opinion and not taking crap from anyone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I enjoyed the tag match with AA and Rhude. That was an awesome finish. I also hate how RVD won. I thought it was an ugly finish to an awesome match.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

Flow said:


> Hey everyone, before I logged off I just wanted to type this out.
> 
> There is a reason why I love CM Punk as not only a wrestler, but a human being.
> 
> ...



Could it be..?

Is this....







Is this love?


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

No, not really. I just respect CM Punk.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

Can you say the same thing about John Shena?


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Nope, I'm not a Cena fan. Let's stop using Shena as an insult by the way....it's an insult towards females.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

Eh!?? I thought you were a Shena fan? 

I agree. Lets use Chena instead lol


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

Last year, I was sort of like "Meeeh, I don't understand why you guys hate him so much". Though, I still didn't like him, just sort of tolerated him hoping he would just turn heel or something. 

But after hearing Punk shoot/promo about it being fucked up John Chena was still main eventing, John Cena noselling promos he made that he would "take a break", destroying Brock Lesnar's momentum, then after what he did to AJ and Ziggler...screw Chena. He doesn't give one damn about the other wrestlers of this company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 7, 2013)

But you liked his FU better rather than Lester's F5 ryt? 

Chena doesnt give a shit about divorce too. 

Wait, I thought you are the Chena of this thread Flow?


----------



## EJ (Feb 7, 2013)

I never said any of that. I said both moves were pretty retarded when you thought about them being finnishers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

messed up thing about this list is most of them are not really young. WWE takes to long to build new stars.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 7, 2013)

Ambrose number 1, that's all that matters .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2013)

I fully expect the Wade Barret effect on him since he is the leader of this "rookie" faction.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2013)

When's the elimination chamber?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2013)

In like a week and the build up for it has been weird. I don't even know if we're going to have two elimination chambers or just one.

The build up for it has been slacking.


----------



## Vespy89 (Feb 8, 2013)

Next Sunday night.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah haven't heard too much about the pay per view. Almost like they know something bad is going to happen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

we are having 2. Cena, Cena2, and Ryberg vs shield. Then there is the world title #1 contender one....will world title even be defended at No way out?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, they might run Del Rio vs Show for the 32974892309230th time at No Way Out.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 8, 2013)

BIg Wrestlemaina rumor from the dirtsheets. 

_There is still no official word on The Undertaker's status for WrestleMania 29. Right now the plan is Taker vs. CM punk until he says he's not doing the show. There is no commitment right now that he will do the show. Friends of his are hoping that he won't wrestle this year as his hip and shoulder are giving him problems.

No word yet on what CM Punk may do if Taker doesn't wrestle but speculation is a singles match with Ryback, which would change his plans, or a spot in the John Cena vs. The Rock WWE Title match.

- Word is that one of the bigger feuds this coming summer and fall will be Punk vs. Brock Lesnar, which could suggest that Brock is turning babyface eventually
_

I would have no problem seeing Punk in the Twice in a Lifetime match.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

If those are giving him problems this close to WM then he should not do it. 20-0 is just fine.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

If he still wants to wrestle, he should take this year off, heal up and go out with a bang next year. It's not like this card needs him with Brock and Rock here to draw in the casuals. 

Also...Brock shouldn't be a face. Ever. And Punk can't be a face so soon, either. It should be heel Brock vs tweener Punk.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

WWE does not know how to make tweeners.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

They should tell Punk to turn face and then he just acts like a tweener instead. No one would be able to tell the difference since all WWE faces act like heels 90% of the time anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

To bad they will never do that.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, he'll become best friends with Kofi and they'll dance with little Jimmies after matches on Main Event.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

I tell ya this right now. By this time next year it will be the same....will ya continue to watch such a product?


----------



## Bluth (Feb 8, 2013)

I freakin' love BotchedSpot


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I tell ya this right now. By this time next year it will be the same....will ya continue to watch such a product?



I watched during the era of Duke "The Dumpster" Drose and Bastion Booger...I think I'll manage.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Feb 8, 2013)

Bluth said:


> I freakin' love BotchedSpot





I still like this one best.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I watched during the era of Duke "The Dumpster" Drose and Bastion Booger...I think I'll manage.



 Yeah but we were young and did not know no better then.


----------



## The Big Mumbo (Feb 8, 2013)

Using Undertaker this year is a waste if it's not against Lesnar. That's nothing against Punk, he's just not a legitimate threat to the Streak no matter how you book it, and I think Punk is better served being added to the Rock/Cena match as a triple threat.

Undertaker should definitely go out next year with his last match and the Streak ending. I don't care what anyone says about the Streak, if he retires without it being broken, they are missing out on one of the biggest moments in the entire industry. Never mind there not being anyone "worthy" or whatever, that is still a gigantic moment that they are passing up on.

WrestleMania 30 could be massive. If they pulled off Cena vs. Taker, Brock vs. Rock, and somehow swung Punk vs. Austin, that would be gigantic. That's probably asking way too much though, especially of WWE.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I still like this one best.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 8, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> WWE does not know how to make tweeners.



not that hard..

Vince: hey punk, you know what you need to do?
Punk: what?
Vince: just be your asshole self 
Punk: your daughter is dumb, your son abandoned you, your wife's a hack, and your son in law is the most overrated piece of nose to every walk on this earth.. 

smarks will cheer, little jimmies will boo...


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2013)

I remember they tried that after the summer of 2011. A lot of people online said he was an annoying whiny troll but I much preferred his character like he was then. Even if he came off as a whiny troll I found him funny and entertaining when he was ripping into Triple H and calling Stephaine a pinhead bimbo.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Undertaker should definitely go out next year with his last match and the Streak ending. I don't care what anyone says about the Streak, if he retires without it being broken, they are missing out on one of the biggest moments in the entire industry. Never mind there not being anyone "worthy" or whatever, that is still a gigantic moment that they are passing up on.



I've always felt this way, as well. This is the ultimate chance to make someone...



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I still like this one best.



I bet Cena was fucking Betty, too. 



Politicking in this thread is out of control, too. There's a spot for everyone on the card, yet you guys still waste my precious office time trying to bury each other and put each other over.


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2013)

Can you please change the title already????


----------



## ovanz (Feb 8, 2013)

You should b proud it's your home. 

Punk vs Brok, why there can't be Heel vs Heel? They will suck more than the Miz as face. Why always has to be "good vs evil"  i remember a match of jericho vs edge in a cell, that jericho won, no one was a face there. Or Edge vs Orton, before/after team rated RKO, no one was a face in that match.


----------



## EJ (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm starting to dislike the trolling of cm punk in this thread


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> yet you guys still *waste *my *precious *office *time* trying to *bury *each other *and put *each other *over*.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Politicking ? What Politicking? We all know our roll we have to jobb to Flow~chan or else our road diva is going to get fuck and we are getting future endeavor right after transferring to smack down.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Man, I'm starting to wonder why I like Del Rio. His reign as champ so far has been so stupid, like I'm losing faith in him. He should just end the Big Show feud so Mark Henry can get that belt back #HallofPain. And Raw, is weird. I don't even know what to say about it at this point, the story is too predictable. (Unless WWE was fucking with us this whole time and Rock wins)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

The Big Mumbo said:


> Using Undertaker this year is a waste if it's not against Lesnar. That's nothing against Punk, he's just not a legitimate threat to the Streak no matter how you book it, and I think Punk is better served being added to the Rock/Cena match as a triple threat.
> 
> Undertaker should definitely go out next year with his last match and the Streak ending. I don't care what anyone says about the Streak, if he retires without it being broken, they are missing out on one of the biggest moments in the entire industry. Never mind there not being anyone "worthy" or whatever, that is still a gigantic moment that they are passing up on.
> 
> WrestleMania 30 could be massive. If they pulled off Cena vs. Taker, Brock vs. Rock, and somehow swung Punk vs. Austin, that would be gigantic. That's probably asking way too much though, especially of WWE.



 Yes it should matter who ends the streak. You want someone with tremendous momentum and/or over. I mean Cena is actually worthy, but no one beside his mlittle marks and few smarks want to see him do it.



Khris said:


> not that hard..
> 
> Vince: hey punk, you know what you need to do?
> Punk: what?
> ...



 Yeah they did that...then ran it into the ground.


----------



## The Juice Man (Feb 8, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Man, I'm starting to wonder why I like Del Rio. His reign as champ so far has been so stupid, like I'm losing faith in him. He should just end the Big Show feud so Mark Henry can get that belt back #HallofPain.



Del Rio maybe a decent worker but has the personality of a stump. Hell, crowds did not care for ADR when he was heel. Only when Brocardo announced him to the ring people would care to boo.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

I heard Del Rio got little reaction last Monday.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

DeL Rio tries to feed off of Daniel Bryan momentum when he ask the crowd to cheer Si Si Si. I wouldnt be surprise if they hire  Bryan as creative.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Del Rio is as good a wrestler as he is as bad on the mic and promo work.


----------



## Shozan (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]7gGhsFphojE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Bluth (Feb 8, 2013)

^I randomly saw part of a NXT broadcast a couple weeks back, Bray Wyatt I guess has some followers now who did a tag match, they were led out by Bray who than sat in a rocking chair on top of the ramp watching the match, it was boss.


Watching smackdown tonight solely for Mark HallofPain# Henry.


----------



## Remyx (Feb 8, 2013)

I didn't know this thread was a roster. Now I feel like going over someone.



			
				Danger Doom said:
			
		

> DeL Rio tries to feed off of Daniel Bryan momentum when he ask the crowd to cheer Si Si Si. I wouldnt be surprise if they hire Bryan as creative.


Vince would stoop low enough to have Del Rio leech off of Bryan's chants, if that's what it takes to put his favorite over. Pathetic.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

and still it failed.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

This Thread is composite Roster right now we are in the G rated -Flow~chan era so expect things to move slowly and lose a lot of ratings.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 8, 2013)

ovanz said:


> You should b proud it's your home.
> 
> Punk vs Brok, why there can't be Heel vs Heel? They will suck more than the Miz as face. Why always has to be "good vs evil"  i remember a match of jericho vs edge in a cell, that jericho won, no one was a face there. Or Edge vs Orton, before/after team rated RKO, no one was a face in that match.



Why? Status quo. Vince doesn't seem to wanna do anything totally different.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Ok ok the whole Flw thing was funny...now you are just shoving it down our thoats, DD. Move on.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> Ok ok the whole Flw thing was funny...now you are just shoving it down our thoats, DD. Move on.



You cant shut me up, I am the voice of the Voiceless. I am the best poster in the Thread ...*cue mic cut out*.....*Shouts* *BEST POSTER OF THE THREAD! *


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

And much like when we talk of the roster in their feds...what really defines best?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2013)

Danger Doom said:


> You cant shut me up, I am the voice of the Voiceless. I am the best poster in the Thread ...*cue mic cut out*.....*Shouts* *BEST POSTER OF THE THREAD! *



NO!NO!NO!NO!NO!


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 8, 2013)

don't encourage him


----------



## Remyx (Feb 8, 2013)

Ol' Flow isn't putting anyone over and holding people down, eh? Flow gonna Flow.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Feb 8, 2013)

^ Sounds less like Flow, and more like HHH.


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

Spartan1337 said:


> ^ Sounds less like Flow, and more like HHH.



And the difference is ?


----------



## ovanz (Feb 8, 2013)

The nose probably.


----------



## Jake CENA (Feb 8, 2013)

I just noticed something ironical written on Ryback's costume... "UNLIMITED ENERGY"


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

Really though, imagine if they did bring Chris Brown in and Punk had to put him over... could the internet handle it?


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2013)

Even with his rage problems at best in kayfabe chris brown should barely be able to beat Ryder. Only after he wins some bar fights can we move him up.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 8, 2013)

VastoLorDae said:


> I heard Del Rio got little reaction last Monday.



That's because he cut some suck ass promo pandering to the crowd. That shit won't get anyone over but The Rock and Foley. WWE needs to stop doing this its only hurting their faces. They obviously have no clue how to *keep* Del Rio over. I don't expect his face run to last too long if they stick with kiss assy shit like this.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

is smackdown worth watching?


----------



## Huey Freeman (Feb 8, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]Jj7Xcisw62E[/YOUTUBE]

When Boreton was useful from saving us from Super Shena.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

ill take that as a no.


----------



## Darc (Feb 8, 2013)

Smackdown is whatever, I'm home bored so Ima watch it.


----------



## TheGreatOne (Feb 8, 2013)

Kofi Kingston is gonna be another Shelton Benjamin I guess. He's officially a jobber. I like Kofi man, I wish he was more charismatic.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 8, 2013)

great Khali...future hall of fame 

Fuck you Josh Matthews.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

TheGreatOne said:


> Kofi Kingston is gonna be another Shelton Benjamin I guess. He's officially a jobber. I like Kofi man, I wish he was more charismatic.



there's only so many roles a black wrestler who looks jamaican can play.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

I'd be paying way more than the seats should be worth, but seeing Bruno go into the HOF might be worth a trip down to the city...


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

Ms. Jove said:


> I'd be paying way more than the seats should be worth, but seeing Bruno go into the HOF might be worth a trip down to the city...



I did the HOF last year and JBL stole the show during his intro of Farooq (real name escapes me) i laughed my ass off, same thing with edge, and i doubt the tv showed a tenth of the shit they talked about.


----------



## ovanz (Feb 8, 2013)

Finally Henry, kill that indian frankestein.

No is not over yet, you must burn the corpse or it will be revived by the next week.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

CROWD TOO TERRIFIED TO COMMIT TO THE WHAT CHANT.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

booker t holdin a brother down.


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

THE FLOGGINGS WILL COMMENCE UNTIL MY DEMANDS ARE MET.


----------



## Darc (Feb 8, 2013)

Mark Henry, the only reason to watch Smackdown


----------



## Ceria (Feb 8, 2013)

BORETON'S GONNA BE HAUL OF PAIN ROUND TWO


----------



## Darc (Feb 8, 2013)

tittiesssssssss


----------



## Ms. Jove (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice double post. For that, I'm taking the final spot.


----------

